#ubuntu-discuss 2012-12-24
<Captain_Crow> whats with the steam games on linux thing, does that mean steam works on all version of linux or only certain ones?
<elky> i'd imagine only the ones steam on linux works on
<Captain_Crow> i ment what version/distribution of linux are they made for?
<Pici> As I understand it, they were tested on Ubuntu, so your experience on other distros may vary.
<MrChrisDruif> I think you're correct Pici, but let's hope they'll support different distributions later on.
<Captain_Crow> does blender install on linux or is it just supposed to run w/o installing?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know of any software that doesn't need installing. sudo apt-get install blender will probably install it for ya Captain_Crow
<Captain_Crow> its installing the old version, i downloaded the new version off blender.org but idk how to install the files
<MrChrisDruif> Captain_Crow; http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-to-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file
<MrChrisDruif> (You didn't mention that before)
<MrChrisDruif> Captain_Crow; And besides, this is an discussion channel not a help channel. Please refer to #ubuntu for further help questions (as I'm actually off)
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-12-25
<chu> Hello, so which version of Ubuntu will include the (official) e17 release in it's repos? 13.10?
<IdleOne> there should still be time to include it in 13.04 I would think
<chu> Ahh, excellent. So does 12.10 have emacs 24 available in the repos? (If you don't mind looking :p)
<IdleOne> !info emacs
<ubot5> emacs (source: emacs-defaults): GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 45.0 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 25 kB
<chu> Version 45?! What does this even mean?!
<IdleOne> means you are running debian with ancient packages?
<chu> This is what I am using: GNU Emacs 24.2.50.1 (i486-pc-linux-gnu, GTK+ Version 2.20.1) of 2012-10-14 on cw-bkp0, modified by Debian.
<chu> Not default repo though.
<chu> I'm sure if I bothered to run "apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" there may be a new version too - this is running emacs24 testing, but I know emacs24 was "officially" released a few months back.
<IdleOne> I have no idea
<DJones> guntbert: I'm here
<guntbert> DJones: hi, I wanted to ascertain the impressio n that the team for the official documentation seems to mess around with the docs
<guntbert> things get lost - are moved elswhere - are not updated - and bug reports are not answered - but that all is not appropriate for the supportt channel
<DJones> There's been a few things I've been looking for that seem to have vanished or not been updated
<DJones> If its of any use, I've just come across this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-desktop-latest
<guntbert> now if you look at the "new" documentation : https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-help/index.html - does it look appealing?
<guntbert> ah, your link was got me going on that trip in the first place - scroll down till you get to "more detailed instructions..." and click that link
<DJones> I'm probably not a good person to ask that, I'm not great on what looks good & what doesn't..
<DJones> ..But I'd say yes it looks quite good
<guntbert> DJones: I was not talking "design" but the possibility to find the info I want (mind you: installation is just an example right now)
<DJones> Right, give me a sec
<DJones> From my own point of view, its fairly simplified point & click options, I'd say aimed at new users rather than anybody who's been using Ubuntu for a few years
<guntbert> what annoys me is that they seem to do it only halfway - there *exists* a page https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/index.html  - but it contains mainly nonsense (there is no alternate CD any more for instance)
<guntbert> see
<guntbert> Bug #1090567
<ubot5> bug 1090567 in installation-guide (Ubuntu) "https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/installation-guide/ needs editing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090567
<DJones> I wonder whether they're "pushed" to put details of new & improved features as a priority and tehy just copy over the previous releases templates from older pages
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-12-24
<SonikkuAmerica> So I hear those of us on the GNOME flavor will be clutching X like a significant other dying in my arms.
<Daekdroom> SonikkuAmerica, atleast until 14.10, but Ubuntu has no plans to use Mir fully before then, iirc.
<Daekdroom> And the other flavours will probably stick with X as well.
<SonikkuAmerica> I hope no one's really itching to use Wayland yet then...
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu will need X for quite sometime. I wouldn't worry about it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Well I figure we'll need something that can run X, so X will do nicely for running -- *shot*
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-12-22
<artiomjar> when you do the debootstrap with package exclusion parameter, the excluded package is still installed. sudo debootstrap --arch=amd64 --exclude=hostname --components=main,universe --variant=minbase --print-debs utopic .kubuntu ftp://mirror.as43289.net/ubuntu/ is this a bug?
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-21
<TJ-> Today, in the supposed patche binaries, researchers have found a hidden SSH/Telnet backdoor password
<daftykins> :S
<daftykins> so someone's got their beak firmly where it shouldn't be
<Bashing-om> backdoor password - could be interesting .. a remnant of those who coded 1st ?
<JanC> unfortunately that's common practice  :-/
<TJ-> hard coded password is designed to look like a C format string: "<<<%s(un='%s') = %u"
<TJ-> apparently this wasn't in the original firmware but is in the patched binaries they've issued
<TJ-> it's out as CVE-2015-7755
<JanC> something internal they forgot to disable?  support backdoor?  NSA backdoor?
<TJ-> no telling; it's obviously designed to be obfuscated
<JanC> so probably not an internal debug thing
<TJ-> and it being added in these supposed patches to a prior backdoor makes me wonder if those original backdoors are real, are a ruse to get net-admins to upgrade gear to include this backdoor
<daftykins> :/
<daftykins> can folk dump the originals and compare?
<TJ-> they already have, hence the new CVE
<daftykins> oic, misread
<slidinghorn> so what youre saying is someone may have lied about a supposed backdoor to patch a real one in?
<TJ-> I was talking to a net admin last week who had just started on upgrading the firmware in 450+ Juniper ScreenOS devices... he's not going to be pleased about this
<TJ-> slidinghorn: possibly. You have to admit it is pretty darn suspicious.
<slidinghorn> pretty devious (and kinda brilliant, really)
<TJ-> apparently a simple device search on the net revealed at least 20,000 devices with this backdoor accessible already
<daftykins> >_<
<TJ-> and as these are terminating VPNs into large Enterprises, its a very bad mark against Juniper.
<TJ-> Snowden's info dump revealed hints about major network makers with backdoors, but until now there was little firm evidence.
<slidinghorn>   so is this isolated to juniper?
<TJ-> Yes, but there's no 'just' because they're a major core network device maker, like Cisco.
<TJ-> There's long been speculation Cisco has backdoors itself
<JanC> most consumer DSL modem/routers have backdoors too
<JanC> usually ISPs configure their network so that they can only be accessed from a particular IP or range where their configuration server(s) run(s) though
<JanC> (but of course that assumes a certain competency from the ISP to do it right...)
<daftykins> pesky TR.069 was on mine, disabled that via telnet'ing in and running the commands the web UI doesn't offer config for
<TJ-> right, TR-069 is for remote CPE management
<daftykins> i probably should just get my own though
<JanC> often the web UI has support for that sort of thing if you know the right password
<daftykins> i suppose there could be a secret account
<daftykins> they come totally open though, these
<JanC> the problem is of course that some people open their web UI to the internet without knowing that such an admin account exists
<JanC> while the passwords that many ISPs use are published on the internet
<daftykins> i shall optimistically imagine that small ISPs don't have such :>
<TJ-> hah!
<daftykins> it was quite amusing back when you could mathematically derive the wifi key from the network name, that was great
<daftykins> (on routers my ISP and ones in England put out)
<daftykins> ooh the VM is finally updating on shutdown, i can sleep soon!
<daftykins> nn all :)
<TJ-> night
<DosTuMai> Night. o/
<DosTuMai> I'll be going to sleep soon, too.
<daftykins> ok bring the cat in and turn the lights out please! :D
 * TJ- sends the Huskies out to round up the cat
<TJ-> I think I'm going to be late, can't stop listening to Cryptonomicon
<daftykins> oh i'm supposed to restart for the new kernel etc
<DosTuMai> Derp. xD
<OerHeks> tomorrow i feel like this http://lolnein.com/2015/11/13/livehealthier/
<JanC> daftykins: here some ISPs used to set it based on your street address
<daftykins> o0
<DosTuMai> I'm gonna hit the hay. Almost 1am, and I have a 5am start...
<sam_yan> there is so many differences between 15.04 and 15.10.Is there any utility to make a picture or execl about the detail information .Not the do-release-upgrade .
<sam_yan> I focus on the difference of  all the package version
<TJ-> sam_yan: for what purpose?
<sam_yan> my  curious
<OerHeks> releasenotes is a start
<TJ-> sam_yan: generate a diff of the versions from the package lists
<sam_yan> how  to generate ? Have a tool ?
<TJ-> sam_yan: pull the release packages lists from the archive servers; write a script to extract the data you want
<sam_yan> Does ubuntu provide the release packages list of all ?
<OerHeks> hmm http://pkgs.org/ is not up2date with 15.10
<OerHeks> lot of lists http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/
<sam_yan> year.But how can I  get all of the package list by a script?
<TJ-> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<TJ-> For Wily, start here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/
<sam_yan> I try
<TJ-> sam_yan: It's simple; I've written a script: https://iam.tj/projects/misc/release-diff.sh
<sam_yan> I  will have a look
<sam_yan> ):
<NewTi0> "Under the Windows 10 app, with CPU use down to 10% and power use down to 9-10W, it's a different story." <-- He's saying that running Windows 10 reduces the load on his CPU, reduces its power consumption, and reduces the load on the fan, compared to Windows 7. Would Ubuntu 15.10 perform closer to Windows 7 or Windows 10?
<TJ-> NewTi0: please don't cross-post
<NewTi0> I didn't know which channel was better.
<DalekSec> NewTi0: Can you /nick Tarminquay  to keep things cleared up?
<sam_yan> Why ubuntu15.04  can use both of the systemd and upstart?
<sam_yan> and  the lsb-base  breaks the upstart
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon mates
<lotuspsychje> !info supertux
<lotuspsychje> !test
<lotuspsychje> ubottu down?
<lotuspsychje> DJones,phunyguy, Jordan_U ,rww ubottu needs a reload?
<DJones> Yeah we're aware, just waiting for somebody with control to restart it, it got caught in a mass quit/rejoin a couple of hours ago
<lotuspsychje> DJones: ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> how are you BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok , insomnia, been up for 3hrs, it's 7:20AM here
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-No-200-Million-Users
<lotuspsychje> 25000 phone users pretty good
<lotuspsychje> yayy
<lotuspsychje> ubottu back online
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^  how are you?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: im learning to drive car :p
<EriC^^> good thanks you?
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> stick shift?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yes ,snif
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: and the car from lessons, was newer then our car
<lotuspsychje> im having issues shifting in 1st
<EriC^^> come to lebanon, i'll have you going sideways in no time :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> what do you mean shifting in 1st?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: the new car shifts very smooth, our older nissan, is very sensitive
<EriC^^> oh you mean the clutch?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: when i drive in first gear, the cars easyly stops
<EriC^^> when you remove the clutch it engages quickly?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i had no problem with the new car releasing the clutch
<lotuspsychje> was all very smooth
<EriC^^> ah, you'll get it, just a matter of practice
<lotuspsychje> i have to very very carefull release it in 1st gear then hit the gas
<lotuspsychje> id rather would buy an automatic lol
<EriC^^> park somewhere, and then try removing the clutch slowly
<EriC^^> until you feel it engage and the rpm drop a bit
<EriC^^> so you get a feel for it
<lotuspsychje> yeah im trying
<EriC^^> it's like practice and something physical, when you get the hang of it, it'll just be natural
<lotuspsychje> but i had several engine stops already grrr
<EriC^^> and you'll be able to drive any car
<lotuspsychje> its frustrating because i had no problem with the new car
<EriC^^> yeah that happens it's normal
<lotuspsychje> the new car i could release it very fast in 1st gear
<lotuspsychje> is that a known issue on new/old cars?
<EriC^^> press gas like a couple times, you know, like give it some gas and remove the clutch a little
<EriC^^> if you go to a place where there is speed bumps and also uphill
<EriC^^> you'll get really good in no time
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<EriC^^> it's probably cause the new car has a better idle control and stuff
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^^> or the clutch engages later so when you remove your foot on the new car it engages later something like that
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: can that sort of things be arranged in the garage on older cars?
<EriC^^> depends how you're used to on the old one, but you'll get it soon and it won't make a difference
<lotuspsychje> i liked the naw car better
<lotuspsychje> new
<EriC^^> even if it's a new car you'll just give it gas a couple times ( like <vroom> <vroom> ) and go up
<lotuspsychje> i even didnt have to hit the gas, after releasing clutch
<EriC^^> you'll just kind of get a feel for the clutch engaging and stuff
<EriC^^> yeah it probably has more torque the newer car
<EriC^^> or idles higher or better idle control
<lotuspsychje> yeah must be that
<EriC^^> when i got a car i didn't know how to drive stick so a family friend drove the car and parked it
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: have you driven a car with automatic yet?
<EriC^^> and like 11pm at night i would take the car when there's no cars and try to drive it
<EriC^^> yeah i've driven my friends cars many times
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i do the same! wakeup at 4 in the night and drive around lol
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: its not easy learning and crowdy traffic
<EriC^^> yeah, i remember the family friend took me once to a place to practice, it had like uphill with speed bump at the start, then speed bump right before the end of the uphill, then a flat , couple corners and a flat speed bump
<EriC^^> uphill and speed bumps help a lot
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: would you buy an automatic, or you dont reccomend it?
<EriC^^> i remember when i got in the car i was looking where to put my feet, ( where's the clutch and brake ) and he was like don't do that, that's so noob
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> nah i love stick shift
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: my work friend has a mercedes with automatic 305 pk and very happy with it lol
<EriC^^> yeah depends i guess on the person
<lotuspsychje> gas n break thats all
<EriC^^> stick you have more control over the car, automatic it's like it's driving
<EriC^^> plus it's really boring
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> but you have more time to watch the road right?
<EriC^^> not really
<EriC^^> cause when you get used to stick shift it's like breathing
<EriC^^> also it's way safer stick shift
<lotuspsychje> howso safer?
<EriC^^> let's say i'm 140kph approaching a turn, i can downshift and break, so the rpms are high and there's engine braking
<EriC^^> you know what engine braking is?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> breaking without gears
<lotuspsychje> no shifts
<EriC^^> like drive the car at 100kph, in 5th and drive it 100 in 3rd and remove the gas
<EriC^^> you'll feel the car is more tight
<lotuspsychje> i see
<EriC^^> like enter a turn in 5th and 3rd, one will be like wobbly the other wont
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^^> also sometimes you need the rpms to be high in a corner
<EriC^^> automatic it's like it just is stupid
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> you could be like pressing gas and you don't want it to shift
<EriC^^> you're mid corner and pressing gas, you lift throttle abit
<EriC^^> and it fucking upshifts (thinks that you're cruising)
<lotuspsychje> but thereas real automatic also, you dont even have to shift right?
<EriC^^> bam you lost the engine breaking
<lotuspsychje> like just adapt it on your speed
<EriC^^> automatica seriously is dangerous
<lotuspsychje> ok ok
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> i mean my friends has automatic, he doesnt even have to hit the clutch
<EriC^^> automatic is like no sudo
<lotuspsychje> loool
<EriC^^> and sometimes you need sudo
<EriC^^> and it's like no, i know better
<EriC^^> and you're like wtf i need sudo you idiot
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> something like that
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> you know like the cars automatic shift for you
<lotuspsychje> without hitting it yourself
<EriC^^> yeah i know
<lotuspsychje> ok ok
<EriC^^> automatic and no clutch
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> or can choose
<EriC^^> the other isn't clutch
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> 1 tick glutch, or no touch and car chooses
<EriC^^> you mean the tiptronic kind of stuff
<EriC^^> where you press a button and it upshifts etc
<lotuspsychje> i think so
<EriC^^> i think it depends, some automatics are more advanced
<lotuspsychje> yeah, my friends mercedes has that
<lotuspsychje> it adapts his speed
<EriC^^> some might not even be stupid, in the end it's controlled by an ecu, so you could program it to know when not to do stupid stuff
<EriC^^> but still human > program
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: the guy from drive school said the same, ppl wants to control the car
<EriC^^> yeah i think they even developed a continuously variable transmission
<EriC^^> that's always at the best ratio
<EriC^^> cvt i think
<EriC^^> hold on
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: think thats what my friend has
<EriC^^> so you have to take a test soon?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i have 3 months until exam
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> how much does it cost?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: they suggested me to drive 10.000km to learn
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: 1100 euro for 20hours lesson
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: maybe that could be your next job?
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> i was thinking to catch the next flight
<EriC^^> haha
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<lotuspsychje> and they have like 1000 lessons in 1 year
<lotuspsychje> 4 driving teachers this company
<EriC^^> 1million euros
<EriC^^> wow
<EriC^^> that's insane
<lotuspsychje> thats only 1 company right
<lotuspsychje> there so many of them in our country
<lotuspsychje> 20 hours is the fastest way in belgium, to drive alone
<lotuspsychje> also the most expensive
<lotuspsychje> i have to pay 150 euro at exam day also, so he can sit next to me
<EriC^^> you signed up for it?
<lotuspsychje> and ride with their car
<lotuspsychje> for the lessons yeah
<lotuspsychje> i did my 20 hours
<OerHeks> 50-70 euro per lesson, katsjing money
<lotuspsychje> and have limited permit now
<lotuspsychje> thats it OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> i could have chosen less expensive, but then with co-rider 8months or so...
<OerHeks> i am too stupid to drive.. or too anxious because of the other lunatics
<lotuspsychje> every time you need the car, you need them same co-rider
<OerHeks> saved me a lot of money .. and driving girls home too
<OerHeks> ow wait ..
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: lebanon doesnt need those lessons?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you could be very rich in belgium, nice job :p
<EriC^^> here you do an exam about the signs a little and then a tiny driving one
<EriC^^> when i did it, my friend from school had them fix it for me
<OerHeks> after passing the exam, then you will learn howto drive a car
<EriC^^> all i did was go and sign a paper and got the license after few days :D
<lotuspsychje> wtf
<EriC^^> ( i couldn't drive yet )
<EriC^^> yes this is lebanon , bribes and stuff :D
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you need to emigrate mate
<EriC^^> lol no way
<EriC^^> i die here
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: put an ubuntu pc in the co-drivers seat and teach them belgians to drive over skype for money in the ubuntu car :p
<EriC^^> lol
<OerHeks> like George Hotz http://news.softpedia.com/news/famous-iphone-and-ps3-hacker-made-an-ubuntu-powered-self-driving-car-497758.shtml
<OerHeks> wait, then i can drive too!
<lotuspsychje> yeah ive read that OerHeks
<OerHeks> go home, gnome
<lotuspsychje> lol OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> google car me to the shop!
<OerHeks> to the KFC, kde
<lotuspsychje> https://www.google.com/selfdrivingcar/
<pauljw> hi
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<EriC^^> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hi guys :)
<lotuspsychje> hi TJ-
<pauljw> doesn't he ever sleep?
<lotuspsychje> he just joined :p
<TJ-> afternoon :)
<pauljw> hey TJ-
<TJ-> I have a hacking hangover... didn't finish until 0500 and my eyes want to divorce my head :D
<pauljw> ouch
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw
<BluesKaj> what's happening ?
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<slidinghorn> ....this "h1tl3r" person is *surely* not a troll waiting to happen.....  :-\
<daftykins> how pessimistic of you!
<TJ-> Don't know what you're worried about; it's l33t sp34k for "hi, talk to you later"
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> p.s. hi all!
<TJ-> morning :)
<pauljw> hi
<daftykins> i've not been on today as i've been swimming in the deep waters of horrifying Microsoft products once more
<pauljw> eeew
<nicomachus> ^
<TJ-> daftykins: how did it go?
<TJ-> daftykins: did you make out like a pro? :P
<pauljw> i'm sure he did, but there's that lingering odor that just won't wash off... :)
<daftykins> ugh, well to play with System Centre Virtual Machine Manager (SCVMM) i require a host running a domain and SQL Server, separate to the actual Hyper-V host =|
<daftykins> hahaha
<TJ-> curlyears in ubuntu+1 is really trying my patience! He's been trying to fix a 14.04 boot failure for more than 16 hours... at the rate he's going backwards it'll take 100 hours
<daftykins> >_<
<daftykins> simple GRUB reinstall case, or worse?
<daftykins> i'm currently downloading a rather chunky SQL Server installer :P
<TJ-> I'm convinced the user is issuing commands we don't know about, and not issuing the commands we ask, but I can't prove it.
<daftykins> sounds like a job for squoo.sh *whistle*
<pauljw> :)
<TJ-> 16:59 <penguin42> hmm pastebinit really needs to be more automatic for this type of thing
<TJ-> 17:00 <TJ-> *more* automatic?
<TJ-> 17:00 <curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14129257/
<TJ-> 17:01 <penguin42> TJ-: Yeh, start a pastebin shell; all output goes to it
<TJ-> 17:01 <TJ-> penguin42: oh, you mean our new project. talk to daftykins in -discuss, we have a surprise waiting there
<daftykins> ooh i know penguin42 from -uk :D
<daftykins> TJ-: in fact if you know the fellow, you likely have crossed paths in real life before now, also
<TJ-> I don't think we have; although I believe he is in Manchester
<daftykins> that's the one, well it seems he had a hand in a *nix BBC Micro emulator i think it was :D
<nicomachus> squoo.sh is gonna be a pastebin as well?
<daftykins> a bit more advanced, really
<TJ-> nicomachus: yes
<TJ-> a live pastebin mostly, but also static
<nicomachus> this project gets better-sounding every day and I still only have a vague idea of what it is
<TJ-> nicomachus: a diagnostic super-hub :D
<daftykins> ^_^
<TJ-> nicomachus: repository of auto diag/fix scripts, report collection, etc.
<daftykins> it's where all problems go to get squoo.sh'd !
<nicomachus> so you're going to put your souls into code?
<TJ-> nicomachus: the code is pretty trivial; it's just joining the dots
<nicomachus> :P
<TJ-> although I do plan in writing a new master diag script that does everything that bootrepair and others do, that we can get the user to pull/execute to speed up and make very accurate the support process. make it more enjoyable all round
<TJ-> I also want to have hooks in the scripts so we add 'intelligence' based on what we learn, sort of like assisted-AI
<TJ-> first run should generate a set of bullet-points of what we should investigate, for example, so we don't need to trawl logs manually or have a complex back-and-forth with the user
<nicomachus> and auto-paste uname -a, lsb_release -a, lspci | grep VGA, and those handy bits?
<daftykins> sounds good, i have to say i don't like boot-repair's log, it's a nightmare to read
<TJ-> oh, those go without saying, collect dmesg and all the stuff we always know we may need to see
<daftykins> possibly a way to grab it all and shove it on a flash drive for offline folks, too?
<TJ-> pull .xsession-errors, Xorg.0.log, syslog, dmesg, and have the server-side parse them for clues and then generate the todo list for us
<TJ-> daftykins: sure
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> I also want to make it secure, so the user has to give a support person a 'key' for that person to see the logs, so they aren't generally publicly available
<daftykins> please wait while SQL Server 2012 setup downloads an update for setup
 * daftykins groans
<TJ-> daftykins: you need to squoo.sh that
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i truly hope to!
<TJ-> I also want the scripts, on UEFI, to optionally install the full EDK 2 shell, as a recovery option
<TJ-> I was thinking of having an ncurses-based terminal program (statically linked so stand-alone - will also then operate in the initrd.img ) to configure the info to collect and where to put it
<TJ-> Might also be good to have a statically linked Windows-exectuable 'dd' available, for Windows users to write ISO images
<daftykins> sounds ace :>
<TJ-> I'm finishing the basic design this week, and expect to start coding the web-site and the tools by next weekend
<TJ-> Once I've got some design docs together I'll run them by you guys for feedback
 * daftykins looks forward to that
<nicomachus> https://i.imgur.com/kO5VrYQ.jpg
<daftykins> wow, that seems inappropriate even if it was his own choice :P
<nicomachus> ha, I love it.
<daftykins> wow a client got a new little graphics card already, only ordered it Thursday afternoon
<slidinghorn> wait...can 16.04 testers instal via netinstall?
<daftykins> mini iso? no idea if one is available
<OerHeks> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<BluesKaj> slidinghorn, someone was tryint o netinstall 16.04 but ended up with a dependency problem . I wouldn't chance it unless I was absolutely sure all packages are up to date and if any were installed from a ppa then  I'd install off a daily image
<slidinghorn> BluesKaj: That's what I saw...person in +1 was getting "cups-filters : Depends: liblouisutdml-bin but it is not installable" - When I'd searched for the images for 16.04, I didn't see a netboot and got confused for a sec
<BluesKaj> yeah I see he's going with a clean slate
<lotuspsychje> good evening mates
<nicomachus> afternoon.
<lotuspsychje> hey nicomachus
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<daftykins> o/
<lotuspsychje> hi there daftykins
<daftykins> yay i have this microsoft product installing at last ;)
<lotuspsychje> hmmm teamviewer crash on startup...
<lotuspsychje> out it goes
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: wich product?
<daftykins> System Center Virtual Machine Manager
<lotuspsychje> cool, via wine?
<daftykins> lol
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> nah this product requires a full real windows server, domain and SQL server install sadly
<daftykins> well, i've got it in a VM
<lotuspsychje> nice
<daftykins> the idea is it will then manage the physical box i have running server 2012 which is a Hyper-V host :)
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: purpose for that server job?
<daftykins> i'm basically updating myself on how rubbish hyper-v is for a possible job
<lotuspsychje> cool at home training
<daftykins> ja :>
<lotuspsychje> experiment ourselfs is the best
<daftykins> most of these are 180 day evaluation copies
<daftykins> wish i had a more modern desktop PC though ;) it'd make virtualising this so much easier
<nicomachus> whatcha got, daftykins?
 * lotuspsychje looking up the sky-lake :p
<daftykins> 2 x core 2 quad, the hyper-v victim has 4GB RAM whilst my personal desktop has 8GB
<nicomachus> not excited to lose my i7 16gb RAM work PC when I leave this job in a week...
<daftykins> awww
<nicomachus> will only have my i3 4gb RAM laptop, or Core2Duo 4gb RAM HTPC to work with.
<daftykins> moar RAM!
<daftykins> i could actually move this domain controller VM to run on my laptop instead, that's a sandybridge i5 with 8GB RAM
<daftykins> that would get to be pure SSD then, too
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> giving grub-imageboot a try
<EriC^^> i want to run the wily iso for popcorntime!
<nicomachus> daftykins: I could probably stick more RAM in my laptop... but the HTPC is maxed out, IIRC.
<daftykins> nicomachus: mmm, you got 2 x 2GB already there so you'd have to replace it all?
<nicomachus> yep.
<daftykins> my i5 lappy came with 1 x 4GB and one empty, so i doubled it for £18 back in the day :(
<nicomachus> have't opened up my laptop to check, though. it could be 1 x 4gb
<daftykins> just check with commands :)
<nicomachus> but that'd be EASY.
<nicomachus> I honestly just haven't bothered. I'll check when I get home tonight. can't reach it from here, I shut it down last night.
<daftykins> sounds like a plan
<lotuspsychje> !info supertux
<ubot5> supertux (source: supertux): Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1build1 (vivid), package size 652 kB, installed size 2156 kB
<nicomachus> love supertux. and supertux kart, or whatever it's called.
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/super-mario-bros-clone-supertux-gets-new-major-release-after-10-years-in-the-making-497895.shtml
<EriC^^> nope, not happening
<EriC^^> grub just isn't booting any isos
<daftykins> :(
<EriC^^> i'll just use a usb i have to make a live usb
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you follow that grub to iso guide?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: yeah, also tried grub-imageboot
<lotuspsychje> never done myself though
<EriC^^_> it's funny it kind of feels faster
<EriC^^_> just the feeling of a new os i guess
<daftykins> plus flash based if you have no SSD? :)
<EriC^^_> yes it's from the usb
<EriC^^_> and no ssd
<EriC^^_> it's not quicker than the hdd though right?
<EriC^^_> or is it just all loaded into memory completely?
<EriC^^_> crap, dependency hunting time
<EriC^^_> !find libudev.so.0
<ubot5> Package/file libudev.so.0 does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^_> !find libudev.so
<ubot5> Package/file libudev.so does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^_> !find libudev.so trusty
<ubot5> Package/file libudev.so does not exist in trusty
<EriC^^_> !find libudev
<daftykins> if you have enough RAM you could add the param "toram" i think to do so, then it'd fly
<ubot5> Found: libudev-dev, libudev1, W:, W:, W:
<EriC^^_> daftykins, cool
<EriC^^_> it does say 1gb used though
<daftykins> but i think you'll run out of space to install packages if you haven't made it persistent
<EriC^^_> ah just like 550mb is used right now
<daftykins> i'm updating my domain controller VM with the patches it needs since i've installed the products ¬_¬
<EriC^^_> well that sucks
<EriC^^_> ./Popcorn-Time: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<EriC^^_> i have libudev-dev and libudev1 installed
<daftykins> different paths maybe?
<EriC^^_> found a workaround online
<EriC^^_> using a symlink, apparently on 14.04 it's not .so.0
<daftykins> i had a feeling it would be the case :>
<EriC^^_> hmm, black screen
<EriC^^_> it loaded up and said initializing, then faded into a black screen
<daftykins> what's your graphics?
<EriC^^_> it isn't using any bandwidth though
<EriC^^_> amd radeon
<daftykins> D: the devil's card
<EriC^^_> lol
<daftykins> no output in the term that spawned it?
<EriC^^_> just a warning and info
<EriC^^_> a solution online says to use a hexeditor to edit the file
<daftykins> :S
<EriC^^_> nope, black screen
<EriC^^_> i tried an older version same thing *shrug*
<EriC^^_> maybe i should try a really old one? somebody said older versions work
<EriC^^_> watching this youtube fix https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0n0kmzuimI
<EriC^^_> pretty entertaining
<EriC^^_> i wonder what desktop that is for windows? is that like a background that has those circles?
<lotuspsychje> you mean those squares?
<lotuspsychje> seems like an app joiner, but for windows
<lotuspsychje> like you can gather apps into ipad folders
<daftykins> makes me cringe seeing other windows users use their systems XD
<daftykins> that video maker would have no clue in front of a Linux machine XD
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks says to be carefull with popcorn, be warned EriC^^_ :p lets hope they dont grab you
<EriC^^_> lol
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/firefox-gets-netflix-html5-support-with-adobe-primetime-only-for-windows-497918.shtml
<lotuspsychje> our windows friends have more luck here :p
<lotuspsychje> + 50 free adobe 0day exploits
<EriC^^_> i think popcorntime got shut down
<EriC^^_> not sure
<EriC^^_> i'm going to do something fun and sudo rm / or something and watch the desktop disintegrate
<EriC^^_> ok, going back to the normal install
<nicomachus> EriC^^_: the main popcorntime.io project was abandoned after a few devs made deals with the MPAA, but it's still going as a community project. what are you trying to do with it?
<EriC^^_> nicomachus, run it
<EriC^^_> popcorntime.io isn't loading, i tried popcorntime.se , i keep getting a black screen
<nicomachus> hmm... it should work. you do have to update the sources to ones that are valid.
<EriC^^_> after the splash
<nicomachus> ah, one minute lemme find the new address
<nicomachus> popcorntime.ml
<EriC^^_> that's down i think
<EriC^^_> let me try
<EriC^^_> oh ok it's up
<nicomachus> there's an onion mirror too
<EriC^^_> thanks dude
<nicomachus> np
<OerHeks> i hope you use a vpn, no that that matters at all
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> people trowing away dvd and cd here, every week, i have so many movies to see, i am buzy till the follow up of blue ray comes out, 200 dvd+
<OerHeks> my grandma always said: millionairs have other issues.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> and billionairs one more :-D
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> so true
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: can you sing the 5th of beethoven now? :p
 * lotuspsychje brings another load of opera cd's
<daftykins> ah i finished all that, i have the 18GB of FLAC transcoded to an MP3 set also
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> need to decide whether i care enough to find album covers for the whole lot, then take them up
<lotuspsychje> wow 18gig music
<nicomachus> transcoding FLAC to MP3??
<daftykins> there were just under 70 discs ripped ja
<nicomachus> you monster
<lotuspsychje> uffff
<daftykins> the FLAC remains for local playback on the clients PCs + HTPCs, the MP3 is solely for the iPods
<daftykins> took 45mins for my core 2 quad to transcode it all...
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/amd-radeon-software-crimson-edition-15-12-linux-graphics-driver-out-now-497854.shtml
<lotuspsychje> handy for support
<lotuspsychje> good evening Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Are we having fun now -
<lotuspsychje> sure you joined Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o .. A good one so far ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<Bashing-om> K. I am ready to see what the session brings .. good tidings to all .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: your the 40th user in discus!!
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: you have won todays price!!! http://tinyurl.com/nb4eqcb
<Bashing-om> Oh My ! I am afreaid to look ... But I just gotta !
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Bashing-om> Well .. not all bad ; Doc said I have to drink more water ... He did specify water . Yuk ... don't that stuff rust the insides ?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> im also bad at drinking alot
<lotuspsychje> coffee goes in better
<lotuspsychje> and wine :p
<nicomachus> whisky plz
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i once mixxed beer with wisky at school, never again...
<nicomachus> ew
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: had another optimus card fixxed today, going back to nvidia-340 + nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: seems like that 352 driver making alot of damage lately
<Bashing-om> I -once- did the boiler makers .... 3 days later was a wonder to behold !
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yeah, Seems that 352 is bufy in some aplications . I too am getting leary about advising to install 352 . 346 seems stable however.
<EriC^^_> meh, popcorntime keeps stalling
<daftykins> slow torrents i guess
<EriC^^_> i wonder what would happen if i self destruct the live session while redirecting output to here
<nicomachus> EriC^^_: stalling on the install or stalling when you try to play something?
<EriC^^_> stalling while playing something
<EriC^^_> it just pauses then i restart then it pauses again somewhere
<nicomachus> yea it's just slow to load. before you play, on the summary screen, you can see the status of the torrent. It'll show a green, yellow, or red dot. you can hover on that to see the ratio.
<EriC^^_> ah cool
<nicomachus> but since they moved off of the YTS database everything has just been slower. may just need to let it buffer
<EriC^^_> i see
<EriC^^_> brb
<OerHeks> see you in the next pause
<OerHeks> :-D
<nicomachus> the thing I don't like the most about new db they're using, though, is that it will load trailers on the movie selection screen (like Captain America: Civil War), and it will also give you a stream that's in the wrong language without any way to see that beforehand, or to switch it.
<daftykins> i can't even work out how to find out the status of HEVC decode for skylake in VA-API
<nicomachus> I've basically just moved away from it since they had to take it off YTS
<EriC^^> this might seem like an odd question
<EriC^^> but does soembody know of a free shell that lets you point a domain to your user.shell.com ?
<EriC^^> or free cloud service that gives you a vm?
<nicomachus> I found another TJ-
<pauljw> doubt it, they broke the mold
<nicomachus> 60+ tabs in Firefox open...
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10-things/10-iaas-providers-who-provide-free-cloud-resources/
<nicomachus> it's a tiny laptop with 2GB ram... and 60+ tabs open in firefox. poor thing.
<lotuspsychje> lol nicomachus
<pauljw> i don't usually count but since you brought it up, 36 at the moment...
<lotuspsychje> x4 workspaces=
<lotuspsychje> 144 tabs
<nicomachus> yea but what kinda hardware are you guys on?
<lotuspsychje> chrome,chromium,FF and 36 terminals running links2 lol
<nicomachus> this thing is a kids toy: http://www.amazon.com/Discontinued-HP-Celeron-Includes-Personal/dp/B00NSHLUBU
<pauljw> yeah, that's a problem
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: it has windows= kids toy :p
<lotuspsychje> like impossible to look at 60 tabs at same time
<EriC^^> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hope its usefull
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: offtopic guys know alot of these stuff also i think
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: or the #vbox and ##networking guys
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<EriC^^> yeah i'm asking there
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: interesting for you? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Intel-Skylake-NUC-Tests
<daftykins> naw nothing about HEVC decode using VAAPI
<lotuspsychje> kk
<daftykins> sweet mother of Tux, i finally got this painful microsoft product to boot a VM on my test hyper-v box, with a shared ISO from my domain controller VM
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> !yay
<ubot5> Glad you made it! :-)
<EriC^^> it's so nice that we have our own bot here
<EriC^^> maybe we can turn it into our sex slave
<lotuspsychje> :p
 * TJ- is getting worried
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> mycroft bendover!
<EriC^^> kitchenbot
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> openstack project, EriC^^ ?
<TJ-> I'm glad you guys know this channel is logged :D
<daftykins> i had someone in another channel looking at all my dropbox stuff actually the other day after stalking me
<daftykins> that wasn't enjoyable
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<lotuspsychje> pepper and flash also on it then :p
<TJ-> The Huskies are faaaaamous
<lotuspsychje> i wonder why quality ubuntu discussions get logged anyway
<lotuspsychje> what purpose would users come up here?
<lotuspsychje> this channel was empty dead before
<TJ-> I've got a weird issue on a 12.04 server; apache2, listening on IPv6 but not accepting connections, no sign they're even being handled. Very confusing.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: nmapped server ip?
<TJ-> no need; it's failing internally on the host itself
<lotuspsychje> weird
<daftykins> default out of box site config?
<lotuspsychje> or local nmap -PN -sV
<TJ-> # ss -6lp '( sport = :80 or sport = :443 )'
<TJ-> State      Recv-Q Send-Q                                       Local Address:Port                                           Peer Address:Port
<TJ-> LISTEN     0      128                             2a01:7e00:e000:151:0:1:1:2:http                                                     :::*        users:(("/usr/sbin/apach",14501,8),("/usr/sbin/apach",10266,8),("/usr/sbin/apach",10262,8),("/usr/sbin/apach",10257,8))
<TJ-> LISTEN     0      128                             2a01:7e00:e000:151:0:1:1:2:https                                                    :::*        users:(("/usr/sbin/apach",14501,9),("/usr/sbin/apach",10266,9),("/usr/sbin/apach",10262,9),("/usr/sbin/apach",10257,9))
<TJ-> and the apache2 config:
<TJ-> # grep -rn 2a01 *
<TJ-> ports.conf:23:Listen [2a01:7e00:e000:0151:0:1:1:2]:80
<TJ-> ports.conf:24:Listen [2a01:7e00:e000:0151:0:1:1:2]:443
<TJ-> sites-available/default:5:NameVirtualHost [2a01:7e00:e000:0151:0:1:1:2]:80
<TJ-> sites-available/default:6:NameVirtualHost [2a01:7e00:e000:0151:0:1:1:2]:443
<TJ-> sites-available/squoo.sh.conf:1:<VirtualHost 109.74.197.121:80 [2a01:7e00:e000:0151:0:1:1:2]:80>
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: sounds like a job for the #httpd guys :p
<daftykins> how come you're basing it on such an old LTS?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: http://blogs.igalia.com/vjaquez/2015/12/08/gstreamer-va-api-0-7-0/
<TJ-> daftykins: its on a host that is about to get a fresh, new, 16.04 install
<daftykins> ah har
<lotuspsychje> april is gonna be big relief
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubot5> It's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party - download at http://ubuntu.com/download/
 * daftykins shudders
<TJ-> daftykins: its working for IPv4; take a look in http://sqoo.sh/images/ and tell me which you reofer, if either
<daftykins> mmm i think gstreamer is an alternative to ffmpeg, no?
<daftykins> TJ-: oddly enough that domain doesn't work for me
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: think so
<TJ-> s/reofer/prefer/
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: wrong url here also
<TJ-> daftykins: all your fault I keep on forgetting to type the U!!!
<daftykins> XD
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> daftykins: http://squoo.sh/images/
<daftykins> can't believe my eyes didn't spot that
<TJ-> I actually thought I'd registered the wrong domain due to that typo I keep making; heart-in-mouth time it was
<lotuspsychje> bugs up n running
<daftykins> that'll totally not be an issue in the days to come...
<daftykins> XD
<TJ-> I created the logo ideas in inkscape
<lotuspsychje> working on my side TJ-
<daftykins> TJ-: hmm i think i'd let which one is most legible as a favicon win?
<TJ-> I think -01 is too busy
<daftykins> yeah, i think you're right
<TJ-> pfft; favicon is mostly deprecated now anyhow
<lotuspsychje> i like 2 better also
<daftykins> but pwetty pictures!
<lotuspsychje> like an ubuntu bug
<TJ-> well, those are for starters. If you have any suggestions for alternatives, or improvements, let me know
<daftykins> mmm no creative or art skills here i'm afraid
<daftykins> i outsource that stuff ;D
<TJ-> meanwhile I'll try to solve this IPv6 issue; I had it working earlier on so gawd knows what I did to it
<TJ-> daftykins: i'm not too bad with designer tools; you have the ideas, I'll try to express them
<daftykins> very well! i shall ponder whilst i cook pasta :>
<lotuspsychje> !info apache precise
<ubot5> Package apache does not exist in precise
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: wich apache version is that
<daftykins> +2
<daftykins> !info apache2 precise
<ubot5> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.10 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<lotuspsychje> maybe its an apache version issue ipv6
<lotuspsychje> something like this: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO/hints-daemons-apache2..html
<daftykins> i got my DC with SCVMM installed to talk to my hyper-v host and tell it to create and boot a win10 VM ;)
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: nice1
<daftykins> i think i've won... but many expletives were uttered in the process; my cat blushed
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: useful to try upper apache version?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: you cursed at kitty? :p
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: ^
<daftykins> nah in her presence :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> lool
<lotuspsychje> we have to joke in riddles now channel is logged :p
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I don't think it's apache; I had it working until I restarted the server with a minor change for something else, grr. what is weird is, the ip6tables packet-count isn't increasing either, but pings and the ssh session are fine
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: and another old bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/633981
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 397393 in apr (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #633981 can't bind to ::1" [Medium,Fix released]
<TJ-> re: the logo... I wondered if the background circle ought to be a 'splat' style shape
<Bashing-om> Well .. perhaps best to talk in riddles - people think we are nuts, than to talk in plain text and remove all doubt ?
<daftykins> that sounds good, so it'll be like a dead bug :>
<daftykins> as opposed to one in the spotlight
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: :p
<TJ-> yeah, that's what I was thinking. I'll leave off the IPv6 hacking and play with the image!
<lotuspsychje> or paste our jokes into self-destructing pastebins
 * daftykins remotes in and do-release-upgrade's TJ- to 14.04 minimum; fixed it for you!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: alot of bus already exist, google bug logo on pics
<lotuspsychje> bugs
<TJ-> daftykins: I have a chroot for 14.04 on the side in there, but decided to to make it a completely fresh 16.04, so taking my time over it
<TJ-> OK, bug-03.svg uploaded; refresh and view
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i like 2 best still
<lotuspsychje> mor charisma
<TJ-> Yes, I tend to agree
<TJ-> -03 looks like a fried egg
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ==>going to higher levels
<lotuspsychje> nite nite mates
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: You free ? Got a stumper in channel . Grub not seeing the file system . 'ls' gives no joy !
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: hey, yeah
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: As 'ls' has no return .. just sic e2fsck on the file system ?
<EriC^^> hmm
<daftykins> :D
<slidinghorn> dumb question:  on the forums, how do I disable code tags (i.e. I'm trying to tell a user how to use them in my post)
<Bashing-om> slidinghorn: Code tag tutorial : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2171721&p=12776168#post12776168 .
<slidinghorn> Bashing-om: thanks
<Bashing-om>  EriC^^ IRT Turion :: My notes are unreadable - not meaning to leave you holding this bag - trying to re-construct .
<EriC^^> daftykins: are you good with dns stuff?
<daftykins> EriC^^: mmmm probably not, what's the situation?
<EriC^^> i'm trying to setup a cname for a shell
<EriC^^> i didn't know what a cname was like 20 mins ago
<EriC^^> anyways in the domain i set the nameserver, and in the nameserver provider i added a cname record for a subdomain pointing to that free shell which has the site
<EriC^^> it points to the main page of the shell provider though
<daftykins> i thought i once read a CNAME points to an A record which points to the IP
<EriC^^> i think i have to add a virtual host so the shell knows to forward to my own page or something? or can that be done by .htaccess or .. i was reading something about proxy requests
<TJ-> Grrr, my IPv6 issue appears to be due to a transparent proxy on my ISPs network failing
<EriC^^> like can i use another free proxy request server instead ( cname pointing to that ) and that proxy tells it to go to my shell?
<EriC^^> daftykins: as i understood the cname and a-record are similar or something
<TJ-> CNAME is an alias for another name; which will be an A record
<TJ-> or AAAA record
<daftykins> is the shell just an account on a shared box online at $some_IP that you want to have wow.eric.com to point to? :)
<TJ-> CNAME stands for 'canonical name'  e.g. "www     IN      CNAME   @" aliases www to the base domain name
<EriC^^> daftykins: when i feed it my user.shell.com it's pointing to the server1.shell.com
<EriC^^> not the main page of shell.com
<EriC^^> daftykins: yes, it is :)
<daftykins> mmm out of my depth unfortunately, i've only dealt with standard A records, MX records and at a push SPF and TXT ones
<pauljw> bbl... dinner
<EriC^^> daftykins: i found this online, as you said "A CNAME is actually not a redirect, but an alias. A CNAME is equal to the original A-record in that both work exactly the same."
<EriC^^> how's it knowing to redirect to server1.shell.com though?
<daftykins> is that maybe what your other address or IP resolves to?
<EriC^^> man life was so simple today in the morning, i thought browser > isp > isp's dns > get ip , life is so complicated now
<daftykins> hehehe
<daftykins> it's quite the complex thing really, i don't pretend to understand it but vaguely know of the worlds' 13 root servers and so on
<EriC^^> i got dc
<EriC^^> didnt get any msgs
<OerHeks> oh
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Fo not think you missed much in the DC .
<daftykins> EriC^^: i think whatever IP you have a name pointing to must resolve to that server1.
<EriC^^> i can sense like paranormal activity box kind of stuff from Turion
<EriC^^> paranormal activity: the ubuntu box O.O
<daftykins> ugh another Mint liar
<TJ-> right now I'm ready to wipe out letsencrypt
<TJ-> supposed to be an 'easy' way to get a TLS X509 cert with their script... which fails with an error... from a script that it promptly deletes so I cant check it... and they don't provide a manual method of obtaining a certificate. Bloody crap developers!
 * daftykins shuts all the VMs/test machines down and calls it a day ^_^
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-22
<nicomachus> irssi doesn't like my SSL cert. :/
<daftykins> o0
<nicomachus> idk, failed handshake with Rizon. I'm asking the irssi folks but the channel seems a bit dead.
<daftykins> mmm don't use SSL on there
<daftykins> as in, i don't
<nicomachus> SASL goes over plaintext, so I kinda wanna make sure SSL is working. :)
<nicomachus> I'll wait on the irssi folk.
<daftykins> yeah, really annoyed me when they disabled all other formats on freenode for SASL auth
<daftykins> i used to use blowfish with kornbluth, but they claimed it's so bad as to not be worth it anymore
<daftykins> i also got told there's a way to make irssi abort running your autojoins if your SASL auth fails
<nicomachus> supposedly you can just have irssi auto-run commands, and make one of those commands /msg NickServ blah blah blah, but there's no sense in doing that with SASL available.
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> the way i do it is my only freenode profile is an SSL connection one, so if it doesn't connect it doesn't get as far as trying to SASL auth
<nicomachus> gotcha. I don't have any trouble with SSL or SASL on freenode... just rizon for some reason.
<daftykins> i didn't even know it was available 8D i think i just use the autosend over there, mmm
<daftykins> g'night team o/
<nicomachus> night
<Bashing-om> nighty nite ^
<TJ-> I think the logo for https://squoo.sh/ is ok now, as is the X509 TLS cert.
<nicomachus> TJ-: was this your setup a few years ago? https://40.media.tumblr.com/c4d4b7e832c3d1811e64b1555cedfff9/tumblr_ny51fz6h501scdmnro1_1280.jpg
<TJ-> pfft! I use structured cabling and trunking for everything!
<nicomachus> that setup is so.. pointless. They basically just disassembled their PC and spread it across the room.
<TJ-> that looks to be about 1999
<TJ-> although I do see some SATA cables, so maybe not
<nicomachus> probably just some guy trying to be "cyberpunk"
<TJ-> I like how there's a Timberland box for 'rebooting' :D
<nicomachus> LOL
<TJ-> haha! just caught myself looking at the study ceiling and wondering if I could suspend things :P
<Bashing-om> https://squoo.sh/ :) ... Getting ready for business .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: yeah; a bit basic for now but I'm getting all the services configured correctly
<nicomachus> TJ-: suspend things, you say? https://imgur.com/a/DyQZL
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Going to be a real treat . Yall, I hope. garner more than just the cookies !
<DosTuMai> Nicomachus: I want that...
<nicomachus> lol, build it!
<TJ-> I was going to suspend a 42" monitor rather like that, but found the neck-ache isn't worth it.
<DosTuMai> For gaming purposes, a panel like that would both be aesthetic AF and really useful.
<nicomachus> I can imagine for something like EVE it would be amazing
<DosTuMai> YES!
<DosTuMai> Especially as my main is a Carrier pilot. A few Drone control buttons would be so useful.
<TJ-> comments on the revised design at https://squoo.sh ?
<nicomachus> oh wow, lots of progress since I looked at it a couple hours ago.
<nicomachus> Looks good.
<TJ-> I'll go with that theme for now, it's simple CSS. I'll start on the live pastebin tomorrow
<nicomachus> SpaceX launch in 6 minutes.
<nicomachus> if y'all are into that.
<nicomachus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5bTbVbe4e4
<TJ-> Did they get FAA permission for landing on land?
<nicomachus> not sure... I haven't been following it as much lately.
<TJ-> yes!! bring the booster all the way back to Cape Canaveral to Landing Zone 1 (LZ-1).
<TJ-> great, browser doesn't support video! MSE & H.264
<nicomachus> eek! 1 minute until launch!
<nicomachus> booster on it's way back down... still a few minutes before landing attempt.
<nicomachus> ~4 mins away from booster touchdown
<nicomachus> THEY DID IT
<nicomachus> THEY FREAKIN DID IT
<OerHeks> wow
<DosTuMai> You watching it too? xD
<TJ-> can you draw me an IRC ASCII sketch of it? :S
<nicomachus> TJ-: uhhh... no. sorry. I'm not artistic. lol
<DosTuMai> It went liek this: o~~~~>*whoosh*
<TJ-> LOL
<TJ-> as long as it didn't come down sqoo.shed
<nicomachus> lol. there was a pretty large burst of fire at the end and my heart dropped, but I think that was just the burn going off to the side. :)
<DosTuMai> Nope, looked like a safe touchdown.
<TJ-> youtube.com is unreachable for me right now
<nicomachus> only 36274 on the spacex live stream right now, surprisingly
<DosTuMai> I'm 1 of those, and I know 20 others. =P
<nicomachus> #ubuntu-offtopic all seem to be in there as well
<nicomachus> all satellites deployed successfully too. successful day for Elon.
<DosTuMai> TJ-: For when yo can youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5bTbVbe4e4
<TJ-> I suspect my ISP still has lingering IPv6 issues that started earlier today
<nicomachus> this IPv6 switch is gonna be troublesome for some of those ISPs that have so much built in 4
<TJ-> first time I've seen issues, but I'll be talking to them later today
<nicomachus> I haven't had too many issues with Google yet, but I did have to route my phone traffic through a VPN to reach some sites for awhile.
<nicomachus> if it was connected to the wifi at home, that is.
<nicomachus> TJ-: non-youtube gif, unfortunately it's short and sped-up: https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CWyzGUKUkAAzwk0.mp4
<TJ-> I'll watch it on the BBC :)
<nicomachus> TJ-: do you use VBox inside Ubuntu ever?
<nicomachus> or Bashing-om?
<TJ-> No, I use kvm/qemu
<TJ-> sounds like a Unity thing
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Also, no .. no Vbox here either .
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
 * nicomachus made some great beef stew. :D
<lotuspsychje> yummy
<nicomachus> \o/ got a super cheap last minute train ticket to St. Louis on Christmas eve too. I'm getting all kinds of good deals today...
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: cool!
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: alot of ppl doing xmass by online orders aswell these days
<nicomachus> ha, I did buy my girlfriend a Nexus 6 this morning on Amazon for $249, which was an amazing deal.
<EriC^^> hey lotus
<EriC^^> you were driving?
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: not its cold n rainy here
<lotuspsychje> ill skip one :p
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: buy her a BQ 4.5 :p
<lotuspsychje> 169 euro
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: or nexus 4 with touch
<nicomachus> the Nexus 6 works with Google's Project Fi though
<lotuspsychje> whats fi?
<nicomachus> https://fi.google.com/about/faq/
<nicomachus> basically Google's attempt to branch into being a mobile carrier
<nicomachus> they're doing interesting stuff with wifi calling and stuff though, and the pricing is unbelievable compared to other american carriers
<lotuspsychje> i see
<nicomachus> she can get unlmited talk/text with 2 GBs of data for $40, which would be at least $80 on a carrier like Verizon. and they refund you if you don't use all your data!
<nicomachus> and if you go over, it's only $1/100MB
<lotuspsychje> talk over wifi and telegram for free
<lotuspsychje> apping 24/7 is bad
<lotuspsychje> its big business having us enslaved on to be connected 24/7
<lotuspsychje> online
<nicomachus> they does do calls over wifi if it's available. and it also has always-on-VPN and will allow you to jump from public wifi to public wifi while traveling across town, to reduce data usage
<lotuspsychje> cool
<TJ-> I've created the channel #squoo.sh so we can keep discussions on it separate from the Ubuntu stuff
<DosTuMai> Right, past 3am... I'm off to sleep, night all. o/
<nicomachus> night
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/4mrescuekit-15-0-has-antivirus-live-cd-bakandimgcd-4mparted-and-4mrecover-497946.shtml
<lotuspsychje> interesting
<nicomachus> http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/21/10642028/spacex-falcon-9-landing-elon-musk-wont-fly?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
<TJ-> nicomachus: i've added you to the @ops list for #squoo.sh channel if you want to contribute
<nicomachus> thank you. I will contribute whatever I can... even if it's something small. :)
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: this will be huge :p
<nicomachus> I agree.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: join over :p
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks, daftykins, EriC^^ join #squoo.sh please :p
<lotuspsychje> !info inxi | TJ-
<ubot5> TJ-: inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.16-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 120 kB, installed size 564 kB
<Bashing-om> Had all the fun I can stand for 1 session . Continue this tomorrow .
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lotuspsychje> morning
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> hi lordievader
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: What is that sqoo channel?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: you have been invited an @ to squoo.sh
<lotuspsychje> by TJ-
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: its a new project he created
<lordievader> New project?
<lotuspsychje> for diagnose and repair on linux
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/introducing-ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker-a-tool-to-port-ubuntu-linux-for-raspberry-pi-2-497956.shtml
<lotuspsychje> !register | ioria
<ubot5> ioria: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: morning :p
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: set autojoin :p
<TJ-> hehehe 'morning' :D
<nicomachus> wget doesn't support regex does it
<pauljw> mornin'... just barely
<lordievader> nicomachus: Should it?
<lordievader> It has the -m flag.
<nicomachus> lordievader: well regex doesn't really work with HTTP... but -A works for my purposes.
<TJ->  --accept-regex  ?
<nicomachus> --accept-list worked for what I needed.
<nicomachus> if I open nautilus from a terminal, WHY does it not open to my current directory?
<TJ-> because, like many of those GUI programs, the developers have no concept of usability and standard design patterns that have been in existence for decades
 * nicomachus grumbles and waits for this slow X session to respond
<JanC> because you have to supply an URI or path :)
<JanC> so "nautilus ." works fine
<OerHeks> TJ-, still no access to youtube?
<OerHeks> http://imgur.com/gallery/fHxRkmo
<nicomachus> I could loop that for DAYS and it would still make me happy to see very time.
<nicomachus> s/very/every
<OerHeks> pretty nifty indeed
<TJ-> I watched via BBC instead
<TJ-> It's going to make landing on other planetary bodies much simplier now; won't need the complication of a detachable lander and orbiter; can just leave a small comms relay in-orbit and let the main craft land/take off.
<TJ-> Thunderbirds are Go!
<nicomachus> is it advantageous to do that, though, fuel-wise?
 * nicomachus is not a rocket scientist
<nicomachus> but I did watch a movie once
<TJ-> Depends on the gravity, but if you can land the entire craft you can deliver a larger payload and return with a large payload too
<TJ-> the engineering complications of a detachable/mating unit can be done away with, which makes the craft safer, easier to manufacturer, handle, and launch
<TJ-> should translate into it being lighter, which means less fuel consumed
<nicomachus> so ioria and cristian_c have been trying to figure out that issue for 2 days now...and it was all normal?
<daftykins> o/
<nicomachus> afternoon. did you see #squoo.sh yet?
<daftykins> i have heard of it! currently nomming pizza though :>
<daftykins> was working late :(
<nicomachus> more windows work?
<TJ-> mmmm pizza
<daftykins> nah, back to client stuff today... delivered all the ripped opera music
<nicomachus> client happy?
<daftykins> iTunes for Windows doesn't even have a "rescan library folder" button =|
<nicomachus> idk whether to blame Apple or Windows for that one...
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> then had to get his fitbit watch health tracker thing syncing again
<daftykins> then get Zone 2 playing on a Denon amp for his Christmas Eve party...
<daftykins> and investigate his wifes old iPods not working with another Denon amp in their kitchen... both of which had flat batteries on starting
<nicomachus> needy client.
<daftykins> he keeps a laundry list :D
<daftykins> i've never been able to sway him toward only telling me one issue at a time, either
<daftykins> ah well, it'll pay for all those amazon orders ;)
<nicomachus> did you at least get to see SpaceX do awesome things?
<daftykins> hmm i saw a brief gif of the rocket landing on my news feeds this morning but i've not seen a decent video yet
<nicomachus> hmm.. here's the FULL, but it's 45 mins: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5bTbVbe4e4
<daftykins> that imgur one of yours from earlier, aaah so sci-fi
<nicomachus> landing @ 32:30
<daftykins> makes me feel like the future is here
<daftykins> guy chmod-ing their disks with evil permissions, daym
<nicomachus> devil disks
<daftykins> and then he ran parted -l and he didst see /dev/sdx666 D:
<daftykins> actually how many partitions can GPT have 8D
<TJ-> 128 by default
<TJ-> but you can make the GPT larger and have more
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> btw i find it hilarious that in the process of updating the 12.04 install on a spare PC that lives in the clients' kitchen, i came up against a tiny 100MB /boot
<daftykins> i'm gonna have to hose that thing and put 16.04 on in the new year perhaps and re-do that disk :P
<TJ-> is the system using LVM?
<daftykins> nah, i always avoid it since i don't know how to use it :>
<TJ-> it makes those situations really easy to overcome :)
<daftykins> well, it's pretty ancient now anyway
<daftykins> it's a kinda spares PC running a core 2 duo with 2GB RAM on a 30" Dell LCD
<TJ-> sounds like my lappy :D
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> when i fire up the other one he has up there on his UPS you can see it pulls over 250W to itself :S
<daftykins> i have to chuckle at thee folks with their gaming laptops
<daftykins> first thing they want to do is but ubuntu on, which wouldn't even run most games as well - defeats the purpose to me :)
<daftykins> TJ-: sorry to distract you, what are the tell-tale signs of a PCI-Express attached SSD in a modern system? this user has one i think: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14151287/
<daftykins> i only see the matshita optical and hitachi 1TB so i think the 128GB SSD in there is M.2 PCI-E
<TJ-> I'm already looking ... :)
<daftykins> yay :D
<daftykins> it's a very new spec skylake on the latest BIOS so i think it will be
<daftykins> Samsung PM951 NVMe MZVLV128, 128 GB
<daftykins> yep it's using that one which is a known M.2 NVMe drive
<daftykins> finally got a detailed spec website up
<TJ-> get an "lspci -nnk"
<daftykins> okie dokie
<TJ-> there's 2 Nvidia devices on there; 0fbb and 1618
<TJ-> 10ec:8168 is a realtek ethernet I think
<TJ-> Everything else looks to be 8086 (Intel)
<nicomachus> hmm.. there should be more output for this, no? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14152590/
<nicomachus> sudo lshw -C memory doesn't show bank #s
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Yeah ! mine : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14152698/ .
<nicomachus> that's what I thought.... odd stuff.
<TJ-> nicomachus: "sudo dmidecode -t memory"
<nicomachus> TJ-: that gave me a bit more info, yea. just wondering why lshw seems limited.
<daftykins> that strikes me as a single DIMM if i were a betting man :D
<nicomachus> it appears to be so, which is actually good news. :D
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: You on that box ? Maybe enable post messaging - memory testing - in bios , see what bios relates ?
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: I got the info I needed from dmidecode, it just struck me as odd
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-23
<nicomachus> not to just decide if I play it safe and order another 4gb stick with the same part number as the existing 4gb stick, or go ahead and get two new 8gb sticks and quadruple my memory...
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> for an i3 i don't think i'd go all out
<nicomachus> probably smart...
<daftykins> are you in the SSD club already?
<daftykins> OerHeks: o/
<OerHeks> hey hey
<nicomachus> daftykins: no. :/
<krampuss> i keep getting the msg that i don't have enough free memory on my /boot partition to install the latest security updates, i've tried clean and autoremove... is there anything else that i can do other then resize my partition?
<daftykins> krampuss: see the topic, the support happens in #ubuntu - however you'll need to kill some older kernels.
<nicomachus> daftykins: don't have an SSD bay on this laptop, I'd have to replace the HDD completely.
<daftykins> does the thing have an optical?
<krampuss> Q
<nicomachus> daftykins: yea, but I need to keep that.
<nicomachus> work stuff and whatnot
<daftykins> ah ok, so no bay caddy mounting the spinny rust
<nicomachus> ha, nope. I have a 1TB HDD that I've actually considered taking out of the housing and using to replace the 500gb hdd in this laptop... that's possible, right?
<daftykins> from an external? yep, might be slower though if it was a portable external
<OerHeks> ssd 2.5 inch is equal to a hdd 2.5 ..but the height may vary
<nicomachus> I just remember reading an article of some data storage companies trying to survive a shortage in hard drives, so they went out and bought externals and took 'em outta the casings, then stuck 'em in their servers.
<nicomachus> ah, that was surprisingly easy to find. worth a read whenever you get some spare time: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/backblaze_drive_farming/
<daftykins> mmm i remember the Thailand drive drought
<OerHeks> LVM .. sometimes lunatic volume maniac
<nicomachus> well, 4gb SO-DIMM ordered. now daftykins has me browsing SSDs out of interest...
<daftykins> i am a bad person to befriend
<daftykins> ;D
<daftykins> that backblaze article was fun! i was teaching back then :>
<nicomachus> lol. >$300 for 1TB SSD. not happening.
<TJ-> the quick NVMe SSD is-supported check in future. Identifty the SATA controller's device class and if it isn't [0802] as shown by "lspci -nn" the nvme driver won't touch it
<daftykins> mmm one for the notes!
<daftykins> plenty of time for a cider before bed i think :>
<daftykins> then i must pack my tools!
<TJ-> pack a husk whilst you're at it :)
<TJ-> husky
<daftykins> are they good at holding tools, using IDC tools or using network testers? ;)
<nicomachus> they can crimp a cable, I'm sure, if they only had thumbs!
<TJ-> They're good at lying on tools and making you search for them for 1/2 hour
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i should share a pic of what i do to the patch panels to make a cheap phone line splitter :P you may get a bit horrified
<TJ-> Silver 'adopts' things as if they are a puppy and hides them under her chin, very sneaky
<nicomachus> TJ-: better than Golden Retrievers, they hide whole dogs: https://i.imgur.com/1SSVsBH.gif
<OerHeks> Drabber finds screws, nails, buttons and such and presents them to me
<OerHeks> earring
<daftykins> TJ-: do you like it? ;) http://i.imgur.com/jReL5NY.jpg
<nicomachus> better than my cat... she hoards those things. or pushes them around under furniture.
<TJ-> daftykins: that is just so wrong!
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> do you really think so? :>
<daftykins> it lets me put phone lines in on one port then direct them to the 8 sockets around their house with ease
<TJ-> I hope there's no DSL on those lines
<daftykins> nah the filtered socket is prior to being put onto this
<daftykins> this is purely for the post-filter voice use
<daftykins> the telco aren't doing any customer jobs for months atm so this'll get them going
<daftykins> cheaper than paying a telco engineer too
<daftykins> i know it's a dirty hack but i think it's alright ^_^
<nicomachus> time to get some last-minute shopping done... later.
<TJ-> oh, that's ok then. I thought the line came into the patch panel
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> my engineer mate calls them the "Home 500s" where it's the NTE5 faceplate with a built in filter module plugged in
<TJ-> I'm going to head off now, before I get roped into anything else
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> squoo.sh those users, sir!
<daftykins> me too, i have cider to finish and a bag to pack :>
<daftykins> nn all \o
<Bashing-om> o/
<Bashing-om> leave Nighty nite all
<TRIXston> Any operators in here?
 * slidinghorn wonders how Tarminquay hasnt been ban-hammered yet
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Tmmmi> Good morning!
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: join squoo :p
<slidinghorn> is sqoo a channel already?
<Ben64> cfhowlett: it was a better time...
<cfhowlett> :)
<Ben64> i miss !work
<cfhowlett> ah well, hey, early Happy Xmas and enjoy an eggnog for me.  Looked high and low but not be found in BJ.
<Ben64> coming down with a cold today :(
<Ben64> 70F in here, wearing a blanket at my desk
<cfhowlett> Ben64, my go to cure:  slow boil some sliced ginger until the water turns tan.  pour into a glass.  squeeze a fresh lemon or 2 in there.  add alcoholic libation for flavoring.  enjoy.
<Ben64> i'll give it a shot
<Ben64> going to vegas on saturday, i'll need to at least act like i'm ok
<Ben64> i get sick about once a year around this time, like clockwork
<cfhowlett> same here, although it's been twice a year because China ...
<Ben64> :(
<Ben64> why are you there
<cfhowlett> teaching
<Ben64> oh thats cool
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<EriC^^> TJ-: how are you saying you came up with this man?
<EriC^^> it's pretty dispicable
<TJ-> EriC^^: ?
<EriC^^> you came up with the idea of using a pastebin to stream a live terminal?
<TJ-> EriC^^: no, I first used the bsdutils /usr/bin/script to completely capture shell sessions for replay
<EriC^^> oh wow
<EriC^^> lol
<TJ-> then at some point i figured out (i think due to the 'script' man-page) that it can write into a FIFO
<EriC^^> ok that's what it's for anyways
<EriC^^> TJ-: i think you have memory issues
<EriC^^> let me refresh your mind and maybe soul
<TJ-> so then I wondered if it were posssible to harness BASH's pseudo TCP/UDP sockets to feed that to some remote location, without needing some special tool installed
<TJ-> I've used BASH's pseudo sockets for ages to send stuff around, but it was only recently the idea for linking that to 'script' occurred
<EriC^^> EriC^^> the other day i found a cool pastebin, | nc cwillu.com 10101 , the cool thing is that all the pastes are on the same link, so the user doesn't have to keep copying links each time
<EriC^^> EriC^^> so i was thinking it would be cool if whenever the user ran a command someone gave him, it just automatically pasted it or something
<EriC^^> EriC^^> so i came up with this, script -f /tmp/bla , and in another window tail -f /tmp/bla | nc cwillu.com , you get the user's terminal in real-time, even if he doesn't press enter
<EriC^^> TJ-> I'll write a similar but live system for my server next week, so Javascript can do JSON calls to fetch the latest data
<EriC^^> <TJ-> we can use that for support, and add features to it to make it simple
<EriC^^> recently TJ- the idea to linking it to script occurred? or i told you about it? i even told daftykins about it the day before to see his opinion whether the ubuntu regs would be willing to use it
<TJ-> EriC^^: right, I've used all the components in various ways for a long time, but never put it all together as a single automated solution.
<EriC^^> he said users might complain about privacy, so i thought to ask again the next day, before going further with the idea
<EriC^^> yeah well whatever
<EriC^^> that doesn't mean you came up with the idea or the working concept
<TJ-> For example, I write up my experiences on my own systems by doing all the work with 'script' to capture the shell session and I feed it directly to my wiki server, then later I go through the capture and trim it down to just the bits that work and insert it into the wiki pages
<TJ-> EriC^^: Errr, I never claimed I did
<EriC^^> lol
<TJ-> I just said where I first came across using 'script'
<EriC^^> what do you say when somebody asks you about who came up with the idea, and you say i'e used this for years
<TJ-> huh?
<TJ-> I have used script for years
<EriC^^> i know that's not the point
<EriC^^> ok, you're going to pretend to be stupid
<EriC^^> and think you're being pedantic and stuff
<TJ-> I think you're needlessly conflating two separate things. No one has asked about the streaming terminal
<EriC^^> actually 2 have asked
<TJ-> my focus has been on making the streaming terminal work with just a shell and no additional tools on the client side
<EriC^^> anyways, it's up to you
<EriC^^> if you want somebody asking about this
<EriC^^> and you say 'well i've used script for years'
<EriC^^> it's just messed up of you
<lotuspsychje> lets make this all work together guys
<EriC^^> and really you're giving the FOSS a really ugly role-model
<TJ-> EriC^^: squoo.sh is much much more than the streaming shell to me; that's a minor but useful part. The major part for me is the self-diagnostic and repair tooling, and the accurate version-specific knowledge base
<EriC^^> TJ-: i know
<EriC^^> and i've my own plans
<EriC^^> i've already wanted to make a service that collects logs automatically
<TJ-> Ubuntu used to have it but it got dropped
<EriC^^> and i also have a program i've finished a couple months ago, that does uefi troubleshooting and grub and switching files etc.
<EriC^^> the idea is that i wanted to take input from the community
<EriC^^> and obviously you liked the idea, fine great
<EriC^^> then you're not taking any input from me around it, and i was the one who showed it to you guys for input
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: TJ- added you to the ops before i even found the channel, so means he wants to work with you right
<EriC^^> then people are asking about it and you don't mention me, nor on the website anywhere
<TJ-> EriC^^: I didn't realise you were doing that, not conciously anyhow, even if we've talked coding at times.
<EriC^^> i dont have a problem if you want to make a site
<TJ-> EriC^^: and, as for the web-site, right now it's a quick set of holding pages to just have something up there. My intention has always been to have it credit everyone who wants their name on it fully, in fact, once I've written the code I rather hope othes will managed the content
<TJ-> EriC^^: it would obviously be a useful additional to a portfolio for people who contribute
<TJ-> EriC^^: I've been considering doing this for at least three years but held back since I cannot do it alone; when the -discuss grouping started to 'gel' in the last few months it pushed me into commiting some time and effort to make it happen
<EriC^^> TJ-: ok, you want to make a certain something, and i want to make a certain something, i've no problem with you going ahead with your site/pastebin, just if somebody asks how you came up with the idea for a live terminal, i'd appreciate you not saying 'ive used script for years' and mentioning me, it's up to you though
<EriC^^> i've completed my own site, it's bash <(curl -s openterm.tk) , you're welcome to use it to help others on ubuntu and anywhere else
<EriC^^> i'll be adding the grub/uefi troubleshooting program, if you do want to use it ( if you do ), please keep the name of who wrote it, and mention in any credits
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: how does it work exactly?
<EriC^^> how does what work?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: your site, to solve issues on users
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: tried curl -s openterm.tk from terminal but pastes the site
<EriC^^> try it
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: type bash <(curl -s openterm.tk)
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<EriC^^> httpL//openterm.tk/6ibc
<EriC^^> i chose number 1 ( login loop issue )
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: cool! http://openterm.tk/btb7/
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> *http://openterm/6ibc
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> i'll add a lot more stuff later
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: nice, testing graphics
<lotuspsychje> http://openterm.tk/ro5r
<lotuspsychje> space http://openterm.tk/1afl
<EriC^^> i need to work on the pastebin code more
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: looks pretty nice already
<EriC^^> type echo Live terminal: , in the terminal when that happens
<EriC^^> it searches for that to start the live terminal below and misses it sometimes
<EriC^^> if you type a few of them it should start it
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: very usefull to use on users
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: this can be used already in the field safely right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> nice nice
<EriC^^> i'm hesitant to put the uefi program though as a bug could delete files or whatnot
<lotuspsychje> yeah might be dangerous
<EriC^^> it's pretty neat, it searches your whole pc for installations, finds them, mounts everything, looks for a lot of uefi mbr gpt etc related stuff ( basically most of the stuff i've come across while helping in the channel )
<lotuspsychje> cool
<EriC^^> then you get a menu and you can reinstall grub, or troubleshoot uefi, switch the efi files, revert them back etc.
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: sounds pretty high tech
<EriC^^> it's like 1200lines of code it uses system() though as i didn't know much c when i started writing it like last year, been adding a feature every time i dont have traffic for internet it's pretty done since a couple months though
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: nice
<EriC^^> http://openterm.tk/e0n7
<EriC^^> i'll show you it
<EriC^^> let me know when you open the page and if you can see stuff
<lotuspsychje> bla
<EriC^^> ok cool
<EriC^^> you can say no, and it'll keep checking for other installations
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: is this my system or yours?
<EriC^^> checks for a bunch of mismatches and stuff, then it found that i have a msdos partition table disk
<EriC^^> so it's asking if this is another hdd with windows or something, or just like a data drive
<EriC^^> ( cause i'm using uefi on my system )
<EriC^^> yeah it's my pc
<lotuspsychje> ah
<EriC^^> anyways now it's in, you can press 6 to get a chroot
<EriC^^> or troubleshoot uefi or switch the efi files or revert them back to microsoft ones
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: so a live terminal, can be viewed both sides, helper and user
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> thats crazy
<EriC^^> the live terminal?
<EriC^^> you mean crazy good idea ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah like it, yeah crazy good
<lotuspsychje> so helper can follow the users steps
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> brb
<lotuspsychje> back
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: does the 4 graphics show wich nvidia driver version is installed exactly or latency
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i got ati, so cant check http://openterm.tk/mcs0/
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: it's supposed to do dpkg -l | grep "nvidia\|fglrx" at some point
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you have nvidia?
<EriC^^> nope amd too
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: im asking this because we have many issues on nvidia-352 lately
<EriC^^> oh
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: so exact version would be very nice, instead of poking the user to check additional drivers
<EriC^^> exact version of the driver? like nvidia-352..etc ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-352
<ubot5> nvidia-352 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-352): NVIDIA binary driver - version 352.63. In component restricted, is optional. Version 352.63-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 32631 kB, installed size 149224 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<lotuspsychje> or nvidia-346 etc
<EriC^^> it should show up below the xorg stuff right before the headers i think
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: handy for optimus cards etc
<lotuspsychje> ok
<EriC^^> it says you have nouveau installed?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: Kernel driver in use: radeon
<lotuspsychje> ati card here
<EriC^^> the package though
<EriC^^> ii  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<EriC^^> or that's standard?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but for nvidia, sudo lshw -C video shows us nvidia=latency or something
<EriC^^> i have it too
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: instead of right nvidia-352
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> i see
<lotuspsychje> so not sure howto call right driver version in use
<lotuspsychje> on vidia
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-drivers is more a list of all right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i added lshw -C video
<EriC^^> need to remove the warning message though
<EriC^^> i didn't use sudo, cause the less sudo the better i guess
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^^> just the grub/hdd issues need sudo to get the data, and there's a message about it and stuff
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but with nvidia it will show nvidia=latency
<EriC^^> i'll put lshw to the top below the ubuntu-drivers stuff
<lotuspsychje> im looking up howto find right nvidia version
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: "cat /sys/class/drm/card0/device/driver/module/version" - not hard to map the PCI/e device to the card* node
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: that will show the right module in use?
<lotuspsychje> maybe something like this? $ nvidia-settings -q NvidiaDriverVersion
<TJ-> I generally try to avoid relying on any optional/maybe-not-working tools, and sysfs is guaranteed to contain the info provided the system isn't totally broken
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> good thinking
<TJ-> e.g. use "readlink " or "ls -l" on "readlink /sys/class/drm/card0/device/driver" and you get "../../../../bus/pci/drivers/nvidia"
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: but will that show nvidia module or nvidia-352 specific?
<TJ-> "  X=0; D=$(readlink /sys/class/drm/card${X}/device/driver); V=$(cat /sys/class/drm/card${X}/device/driver/module/version); echo "$X ${D##*/} $V"   "
<TJ-> ==> "0 nvidia 340.96"
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: cool!
<lotuspsychje> you guys add that stuff :p
<TJ-> if you change the way the variables are extracted at the end of that line to be "... ${D##*/}-${V%%.*}" then you'll get "0 nvidia-340"
<TJ-> those ## and %% are shell constructs that strip leading, or trailing, text that matches the pattern (so ##*/ strins all leading text up to and include the last "/" whereas %%.* strips all text from the end, back to the first "." - they aren't regular expressions, just shell wildcard matchining
<TJ-> ##*/ is routinely used to extract the filename from a variable containing a full path
<TJ-> same as the 'basename' command does
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: cool
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: openterm, from cfhowlett nvidia: http://openterm.tk/qwv1
<lotuspsychje> but with performance mode disabled
<lotuspsychje> so i wonder if it would show nvidia-352 if enabled
<nicomachus> sometimes I wonder how some of these users managed to boot their computer and find IRC...
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: lol
<nicomachus> then I remember where I was 2 years ago.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: i think they install gentoo from scratch to hop on irc and ask about ubuntu issues just for play :p
<cfhowlett> I'm all for removing #ubuntu from the default irc just so they have the experience of actually thinking before typing
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> find the right support channel
<lotuspsychje> actually not a bad idea
<lotuspsychje> so the real users only find their way in
<nicomachus> where is it default?
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu
<nicomachus> yea but what client actually has #ubuntu as a default autojoin channel?
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: its freenode that autojoins to #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> i think
<lotuspsychje> hmm irssi doesnt auto join
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: maybe a hexchat thing then
<lotuspsychje> hi OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> new isp?
<OerHeks> no, setting up, brb
<lotuspsychje> bbl souper
<lotuspsychje> re
<pauljw> hi
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: did you last xmass shopping already?
<pauljw> :) we don't celebrate
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
 * nicomachus ordered earrings for his mother from overstock on Thursday, Dec. 17th and paid for 2 day shipping... they are scheduled to arrive Saturday, Dec. 26th
 * nicomachus grumbles...
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: ouch..
<pauljw> that's too bad
<lotuspsychje> wb OerHeks
<pauljw> nicomachus, one of the best things about moms is there understanding...
<pauljw> their even
<nicomachus> yea... she is. still ticked at Overstock for waiting 4 days to ship out the item.
<pauljw> no doubt
<lotuspsychje> online shopping is Hot this year
<lotuspsychje> but the poor delivery guys...overtimes
<pauljw> they get paid well to do it...
<lotuspsychje> one uk delivery guy throwed the package on the roof lol
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: true that
<pauljw> maybe not in the UK huh?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> the problem always starts when someone not home..
<lotuspsychje> taking back the package is more work...
<pauljw> yeah, we've had a rash of package thefts in the states
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: how they steal?
<pauljw> follow the delivery trucks and then run onto property and take the packages
<lotuspsychje> wow
<pauljw> then sell items on ebay...
<nicomachus> ugh. Overstock is trying to blame the post office.... what idiots.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<nicomachus> got my $10 for shipping refunded, though, and told them in a not-so-nice way that I'll never buy from them again, so there's that.
<lotuspsychje> anyone want an ubuntu xmass present: http://news.softpedia.com/news/there-are-probably-more-than-1-billion-ubuntu-users-canonical-lead-explains-498035.shtml
<OerHeks> 1 billion ... sure
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: its from canonical :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: wb
 * lotuspsychje is drinking shots
<EriC^^> thanks
<EriC^^> trying to watch a movie, keeps buffering though
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/git-vulnerability-founds-and-fixes-in-all-supported-ubuntu-oses-498042.shtml
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: vlc or tv?
<EriC^^> movienight.ws
<lotuspsychje> speed issues over internet>?
<EriC^^> it was working perfectly, recently last movie i tried didnt, and this is buffering alot too
<EriC^^> hmm i think their server is overloaded maybe
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<EriC^^> hows the driving going?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: didnt exercise since last time
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hmm steve jobs playing smooth here
<daftykins> hi team!
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<EriC^^> hi daftykins
<daftykins> cor long day today
<daftykins> ended up at a second place crawling through between a roof and walls to lay a network cable :>
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: try in the middle of the sea
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ok
<TJ-> daftykins: so you're covered in cobwebs?
<daftykins> yep! straight in the shower once i got in
<daftykins> they're quite the heavy smokers at that clients too, so i smell quite off on getting home :P
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: working, but on vdsl2 30mbit here
<EriC^^> oh ok, thanks
<daftykins> annoyingly i put that nvidia GT 610 into a desktop PC there and yet i couldn't get it to drive that 27" HDMI display after a reboot =| it'd come up blank!
<TJ-> daftykins: including POST?
<daftykins> it'd always POST on the large display over HDMI just fine, but it'd boot in and be blank to the HDMI with this custom resolution of 2560x1440 and timing method of CVTrb that i had to force in the nvidia settings, to get it to run that high res
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: linux or win?
<daftykins> Windows 7
<daftykins> the secondary display is a 1280x1024 LCD over VGA, it'd display fine on reboot whilst the main HDMI was blank... yet the mouse pointer would be invisible!
<daftykins> i even tried two totally separate driver versions to be sure it wasn't a quirk there
<TJ-> sounds like an incorrect modeline
<daftykins> my plan is to take along a dual-link DVI cable to try, to rule out the HDMI having a quirk
<daftykins> has to wait 'til new year now though! :(
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox xenial
<daftykins> i had to dig into the nvidia settings on my own windows desktop to drive that thing too, but it didn't have issues on reboot
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 42.0+build2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 43117 kB, installed size 103047 kB
<TJ-> when in doubt I'd configure things for a text-mode start, no graphical modes (GRUB_TERMINAL=console  and 'nomodeset')
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: seems like 42 on xenial hmmzz
<daftykins> TJ-: its' auto detect thinks it's a 1920x1080 panel, that comes up just fine
<daftykins> i didn't have any of my Linux flash drives with me as it goes, wouldn't hurt to have seen what that would do
<TJ-> daftykins: I'd trust auto-detect if there's an EDID - on some large-screens the EDID can vary based on which input is connected
<daftykins> TJ-: it seems that haswell based laptop i got him likes it just fine, but both my windows desktops nvidia GTX 560Ti and his new GT 610 require the timing mode to be adjusted and the resolution specified specifically
<TJ-> daftykins: as in different modes are available per-input. I've seen VGA analogue offer higher resolutions than the HDMI/DVI inputs, since those are set up for only HD modes
<daftykins> my understand was that VGA's max is 2048x1536 though?
<daftykins> *understanding
<TJ-> On VGA/XGA it depends on the CTRC (timing circuits) some can do 2560x2048
<TJ-> s/CTRC/CRTC/
<daftykins> hrmm, digital would definitely be preferable though
<TJ-> it could be the GPU cannot generate the modeline timings you asked for, if you know they work for the monitor
<daftykins> the card has one each of VGA, Dual-link DVI and HDMI - with the desire to run two displays
<daftykins> yeah after booting into the freshly installed driver with VGA: 1280x1024 HDMI: 1920x1080... i could set the manual mode to the HDMI to end up at 2560x1440, it just couldn't survive Windows rebooting
<TJ-> did you try a Linux Live boot and check the xrandr offerings on the output?
<daftykins> nah, had none on me sadly - this was more of a tack-on to the day so wasn't quite so prepared
<daftykins> the cabling jobs were the priority
<TJ-> It likely does require the dual-link DVI rather than HDMI
<daftykins> sounds like i'm running it too high for HDMI and that DVI would be fine, based on my googling
<daftykins> ja :D
<TJ-> ahh, I have one of those small keyring-style devices I carry for instant diags
<daftykins> must be just slightly too old
<daftykins> mmm i normally have my bag loaded up with all my collection of OSs but foolishly not, today
<TJ-> always happens that way :D
<daftykins> http://www.gpuzoo.com/GPU-NVIDIA/GeForce_GT_610.html <-- mmm site confirms some specs there, max HDMI 1920x1200
<TJ-> yes, that makes perfect sense
<daftykins> so odd it can do that high res incidentally, but not at boot
<daftykins> hard to say there won't be other complications though, i guess
<TJ-> but does it drive at max res at boot-time? usually boot-time is pure VGA
<TJ-> does the monitor OSD report the modes as they change?
<daftykins> quirkily you can see the backlight engage, the OSD shows it's receiving 2560x1440@60Hz, but the image never changes from blank
<daftykins> the lights are on but no-one's home ;)
<TJ-> ahhh, so it receives the mode but the GPU can't stuff the data down the pipes
<daftykins> after a few seconds you see it blank, the backlight goes off and the power-save OSD comes up... then it re-engages still blank
<daftykins> i think it causes the nvidia display driver to have some real issues too, hence the invisible mouse pointer and inability for it to correct itself when unplugging the HDMI
<daftykins> must be trying to 'overclock' it to some extent
<daftykins> i wonder if it'd work @ 30Hz :)
<daftykins> anywho, DVI would be ideal as then he can keep the laptop plugged into HDMI at the same time
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: join #squoo.sh :p
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> ooh i must add it to my autojoin
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: your already in :p
<TJ-> :D
<OerHeks> :-D
<daftykins> ja i just didn't have it on auto :>
<daftykins> i don't even bother learning irssi's command set, i just hand edit the .irssi/config file XD
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Hiya lotuspsychje Here we go again  ! Ride-em cowboy .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> yihaaaa
<daftykins> Bashing-om: \o :D
<lotuspsychje> wb EriC^^
<EriC^^> thanks
<daftykins> DosTuMai: wb o/
<DosTuMai> \o
<DosTuMai> I hate my network.
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: whats going on?
<DosTuMai> Terribad internet, not much else. But on a lighter note, I crashed in to the side of a BMW earlier.
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<DosTuMai> It's fine, his passenger-side panels are dented because I was quick enough to jump and wall-ride that assholes car for cutting me up.
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: police came by?
<DosTuMai> Police were right behind him in an unmarked car, they saw the whole thing.
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: the accident is in your favor?
<DosTuMai> He just cut me up without indicating, or looking where he was turning. And - as of experience - I turn defensive when BMWs are near.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> my parents always say they're driven by assholes!
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: no physical damage i hope?
<DosTuMai> Cut a chunk out of my tyre tread, but no real damage to Betsie. I'm fine, too.
<lotuspsychje> good
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: what about the insurance?
<DosTuMai> I'm a cyclist, don't need insurance, but I'm looking at policies now.
<daftykins> i had a couple of close shaves today, too
<DosTuMai> BMWs? xD
<DosTuMai> Or Audis? BMW drivers are starting to move over to Audi, now...
<lotuspsychje> me and my gf have been xmass shopping in germany
<lotuspsychje> those germans drive crazy
<lotuspsychje> 200km/h+ with their audi's
<lotuspsychje> racing each other
<DosTuMai> Das Autobahn? =P
<lotuspsychje> jahwolle
<DosTuMai> Used to love going there on my motorbike.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> not healthy
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> DosTuMai: Betsie not a bit much to handle for the road use?
<DosTuMai> Yes & no. Gets the heart pumping, and adrenalin releases endorphins which are also good. =]
<DosTuMai> Daftykins: Betsie is my only bicycle. Looking for a nice, well-priced road bike.
<daftykins> ah reet
<daftykins> i did a few miles on my little speccy rockhopper today to go to some jobs
<daftykins> i keep looking at my Epic though and wanting to take it for a spin, but DH tires... ;_;
<daftykins> if i weren't so lazy i'd throw back on the very worn XC ones i had before that
<DosTuMai> Not tried Specialized Purgatory tyres?
 * daftykins looks up
<DosTuMai> Or do you run tubeless? Purgatorys are really nice tyres, but not very good for low-pressure tubeless.
<daftykins> got a pair of Maxxis High Rollers right now
<daftykins> nah still got tubes
<DosTuMai> They're not DH tyres. o_o Minions, sure!
<daftykins> pfft i don't agree there
<DosTuMai> You got the big 3C versions with the DH casing?
<daftykins> 'super tacky' model that's a bit lighter
<daftykins> well, negligibly actually... but very good tread on 'em
<DosTuMai> Ah, yah. Great tyres, but yah, still quite heavy.
<daftykins> they were ace whilst away - in the dry conditions at least
<DosTuMai> Stick a Shorty up front, Highroller/Minion DHR out back. Best setup for winter.
<daftykins> ah well there'll be no riding over here for it anywho
<daftykins> i swear riding that bike for DH was such a struggle geometry wise that it trashed my joints too :P
<daftykins> very hard work on the legs
<DosTuMai> Great XC bike, real bad for the uber steep technical stuff.
<daftykins> i'm in two minds now, as the shocks need a full service and the rear swingarm pivot bearings need replacing, but even after all that it'd be the wrong type of bike if i were to go away again / try some local DH
<daftykins> given transport off-island to Wales/UK for some true DH riding again as well, it strikes me as easier to just hire at the time
<DosTuMai> What kinda rider are you?
<daftykins> new to anything beyond A to B transport really :>
<DosTuMai> You aggressive - really hard on the brakes, in to corners - or more flowy?
<daftykins> the latter i guess, bit cautious still since it was my first time trying it
<DosTuMai> Wanna stick to Specialized, or try something else? For a go anywhere bike I'd say Speccy Enduro for sure, maybe a Kona 153. If you wanna splash out: Knolly and Santa Cruz do oh, so beautiful bikes.
<daftykins> that Bikepark Wales had Treks on site, for mid-range there was a Slash 7 for hire that i got the first day when mine was in for repair
<daftykins> the real trouble is that dropping any real money on something given i live on this island, would be like a fish buying a bike
<DosTuMai> True, so go for a long-term upgrade bike. =]
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> i'd have to go visit wales for the next 27 years in a row to justify buying a £2,500 bike instead of hiring :)
<lotuspsychje> oO
<DosTuMai> <_<
<DosTuMai> You can always buy second-hand. I did with Betsie.
<lotuspsychje> lol draftykins
<daftykins> i always get called that :( i'm not drafty at all ;_;
<lotuspsychje> :p
 * DosTuMai huggles Daftykins.
<daftykins> d'aww <3
<daftykins> i feel i should treat myself to a curry tonight
<lotuspsychje> mmmm
<DosTuMai> I'm about to watch a Mac Pro get blown up by C4... and there it goes.
<daftykins> that is a very fitting end
<lotuspsychje> what time do i have to be there?
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: 35 mins from now :>
<daftykins> also i hope you like spicey food
<lotuspsychje> yeahhh
<DosTuMai> And the fool put it on top a a fuel can. =|
<lotuspsychje> like thai and indian
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> mmm last thursday i was there with friends, the guy advised i try a vindaloo strength chicken jalfrezi, that was pretty impressive
<daftykins> could go with that again, mmm
<daftykins> lamb is ace, though
<lotuspsychje> mmmmm
<lotuspsychje> i love lamb curry
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> one time i burnt my mouth at indian resto
<DosTuMai> Chicken should only go in qorma. >_>
<daftykins> i've known some chickens that will go where they please! :D
<lotuspsychje> they brought me indian pickles..but strong... you have no idea
<DosTuMai> Beef & lamb are the best for curries! D=
<lotuspsychje> had to recover 30min from it
<daftykins> DosTuMai: ^5!
<DosTuMai> ./5 =D
<daftykins> well if you folks were feeling wealthy enough to come and visit a funny island in the English Channel you would be most welcome to come and share a curry :>
<lotuspsychje> mmmm
<DosTuMai> IoW? =P Sure, I live near Liverpool.
<daftykins> hehe, nah Guernsey
<daftykins> a true foreigner, i am!
<DosTuMai> Much less easy to reach, then. xD
<DosTuMai> I'm a good Hindi girl. Curry is in my blood.
<lotuspsychje> your a girl?
<lotuspsychje> on a motorcycle?
<DosTuMai> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> better ask her for that curry daftykins :p
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> DosTuMai: pff, flights from Manchester :P
<DosTuMai> Don't have a motorbike any more, I was caught breaking the speed limit on the M4 slightly...
<TJ-> 'slightly'
<DosTuMai> I wasn't full throttle...
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> so slightly TJ- was reading about it in the papers for weeks! ;)
<DosTuMai> I take it people in #ubuntu weren't fans of my youtube link, I guess. xD
 * daftykins glances
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: you can share stuff like that here
<DosTuMai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA_v0YMPN9c
<daftykins> oh wow i'm so in support mode i didn't even see it!
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> ok nite nite folks
<DosTuMai> Night, Lotus. o7
<lotuspsychje> and merry XMASS night tomorrow
<DosTuMai> Ack.
<DosTuMai> Too late to wish a blessed Solstice, that was yesterday.
<lotuspsychje> you can bless daftykins with a kiss :p
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> ==out
<daftykins> i've a feeling lotuspsychje is trying to get us to... nope can't quite work it out ;)
<lotuspsychje> and OerHeks will kiss his dog
<lotuspsychje> cheers guys!
<daftykins> ta-ra sir!
<lotuspsychje> have a good one
<DosTuMai> Sleep well. =]
<daftykins> and you o/
<daftykins> DosTuMai: i've always meant to check out the north, as much as folks say not to bother
<DosTuMai> It's a really nice place, and some good riding spots.
<daftykins> perhaps my new year work increase will give spending moneys
<DosTuMai> Kewlies. I'm doing ridiculous amounts of work right now, but I'll be booking my next holiday in a couple months.
<daftykins> neat! got anywhere in mind?
<DosTuMai> Tokyo!
<daftykins> ooh nice, always wanted to visit Japan
<daftykins> kept missing the opportunities when a mate was working out there temporarily
<DosTuMai> I'd recommend it, beautiful country.
<DosTuMai> I am in awe, helping 2 people at once...
<daftykins> haha, don't be... i haven't exactly got the answer for this one
<daftykins> when i get to 3 at once i start to self destruct
<DosTuMai> Is he trying to force a different ratio to what the GPU can handle?
<daftykins> just faffing with parameters of no relevance i think
<daftykins> EriC^^ is my saviour \o/ now i can go get food :>
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> i was just in the kitchen making a sandwich :D
<DosTuMai> Trying to fix the problem in the wrong place. I'm lurking and learning. =P
 * daftykins squints at DosTuMai 
<daftykins> i see your game...!
<daftykins> and i approve ^_^
 * daftykins studies the takeaway menu
<daftykins> aww lamb isn't on the menu as a jalfrezi option
<DosTuMai> =|
<DosTuMai> Pork is too sweet for jalfrezi.
<daftykins> how do they have seabass jalfrezi and not lamb XD
<DosTuMai> They craycray?
<DosTuMai> Right, I need to stop hanging with so many trolls... yah, it's weird they don't have lamb.
<daftykins> aww yeah they do do lamb!
<daftykins> ooh my the town rabble are flooding down the hill past my house
<daftykins> downsides to being 10m from the high street
<DosTuMai> Yah, I'm 100m from the local train station, and the end of my street is part of the highstreet.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: IRT ilmaisin : for Intel, is there even a driver loaded ? As Intel "just works" .
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: i986, IIRC. or something like that. xserver-xorg-video-intel
<EriC^^> he says if he removes gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode in the grub entry it works
<daftykins> DosTuMai: ah har, so you must get similar fun
<daftykins> ok food time \o/
<DosTuMai> Drunk people urinating against the front door? Yah.
<daftykins> yes! through the letterbox too!
<DosTuMai> The general public are such wonderful people...
<daftykins> aww yis
<daftykins> ok back shortly
<DosTuMai> Okies. =]
<daftykins> aww yis
 * daftykins sips free beer
<DosTuMai> =]
<daftykins> the cat is looking at me expectantly
<Bashing-om> A bit of beer in cat, cat goes a long ways .
<DosTuMai> ^That.
<Bashing-om> ^Maybe their babies get born naked ?
<DosTuMai> Don't all?
<Bashing-om> Kittens . Most I have experience with .. turn up fur coated .
<daftykins> ^
<DosTuMai> True. Which is wrong, y'know fur is evil, right?
<daftykins> they blatantly didn't get the memo
<DosTuMai> I know! I think we should get PETA over to show them.
<daftykins> give them an anonymous tip that there's a huge fur exhibit on... at Crufts
<DosTuMai> xD
<DosTuMai> Don't encourage me!
 * daftykins does it
<daftykins> :P
<daftykins> right, now back to my customers!
 * daftykins peers into #ubuntu
<daftykins> these folks keep on doing such ridiculous things then coming in to ask us to pick up the pieces
<daftykins> ah here we are right on time :S
<daftykins> DosTuMai: do you have any plans for the coming days?
<DosTuMai> Hibernation.
<DosTuMai> No work for the next 2 days, so I'll be riding and resting.
<DosTuMai> How about you? =]
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> couple of family appearances must be made, just had a text my mate is going to pop in tomorrow instead of go to his job :D
<DosTuMai> =D
<daftykins> i'll probably take his phone off him and fix the broken screen \o/
<DosTuMai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKsf6OQ5cPQ
<daftykins> other than that yeah, just socialise and relax
<daftykins> i think i'm gonna struggle with not having work to do compared with the past month or two...
<daftykins> i might have to invent work ;)
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Wot ? This here #ubuntu is not work ? Sure manages to keep me occupied :)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> oh that's if i come on ;)
<daftykins> clearly i will :)
<Bashing-om> Been on here a while, you have yet to fail ( without prior warning ) .
<daftykins> blech, Windows disk management dumbing down partitioning so the youngsters don't get the fun of MBR approaches
<daftykins> quite clearly the logical drives exist within an extended partition!
<daftykins> i'm sure i've seen this guy in here before though, with the dynamic disk =|
<daftykins> i reckon it'll cause me some trouble before this night is out
<Bashing-om> The lengths "they" go to .. just to make it the more difficult to install an alternate operating system ! Yukkie .
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> well being a dynamic disk is definitely not something normal in the Windows world even, so it's something this person has done
<daftykins> it's kind of like the Windows equivalent of LVM
<Bashing-om> Well, my understanding ( weak, weak !) is The SFS is for dynamic partitions. as a proprietary overlay over physical partitions when you use MBR and want more than 4 partitions.
<DosTuMai> Heh, more reason to get more people over to Ubuntu. =P
<daftykins> Bashing-om: SFS?
<DosTuMai> Stupid Filing System?
<daftykins> :D
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yeah .. in that Windows dynamic partitoning .. one sees 'SFS' as the type .
<Bashing-om> ^ in the 'fdisk' output .
<daftykins> oic, not sure i've spotted that before
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Bit me a couple of times .. why it 'sticks' in my mind .
<nicomachus> https://i.imgur.com/xVphIBu.jpg
<nicomachus> so excited
<daftykins> ah har
<DosTuMai> Is that their discography? o_o
<nicomachus> basically. missing just a couple.
<nicomachus> coming to streaming service near you on Christmas eve.
<daftykins> i never paid much attention to the Beatles
<nicomachus> that scrot is from a friend in NZ (it's already christmas eve there)
<nicomachus> daftykins: now's your chance!
<DosTuMai> Not really my kinda music, either. I like some of their stuff.
<nicomachus> my work playlist for the last few days, in anticipation: https://imgur.com/M2eyroL
<DosTuMai> More in to RAWK!
<daftykins> heh nah i don't use any streaming services
<DosTuMai> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1XfDBb8toplamNDSGJjWjVoV2s
<DosTuMai> ^My playlist makes me sad. =[
<daftykins> rizi is #1 hacker
<daftykins> there was me giggling yesterday at a client having an 8GB iPod touch... ;D
<daftykins> you could fit that!
<DosTuMai> Yah, I used to have 380k tracks...
<daftykins> disk failure? D:
<DosTuMai> RL failure.
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> DosTuMai: i hope that red triangle isn't an unhappy updates one! :D
<DosTuMai> Laptop is fully updated, just can't get rid of it. =|
<daftykins> weird
<nicomachus>  mine did that a bit on 15.04
<DosTuMai> Very, but it's a minor inconvenience. Could be because every time I update it tries to read the CD in installed 15.04 with.
<daftykins> DosTuMai: click system settings -> software and updates -> uncheck the CD tickbox
<daftykins> should be on the first tab in the lower frame
<daftykins> or possibly second tab
<daftykins> "dafitykins" this time, is that a compliment? o0
<nicomachus> I'm amazed at your patience with him.
<daftykins> DosTuMai: was it there?
<DosTuMai> Daf[Tab] it's not hard to get right...
<Bashing-om> Lemme hunt .. there is a risky way to convert dynamic to basic partitioning .
<DosTuMai> Yes, and unticked. I removed it from repositories.
<daftykins> cool \o/
<daftykins> a package list update should calm it down
<daftykins> Bashing-om: mmm abi has no backup device so it might be scary
<DosTuMai> apt-get upgrade returned: 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade. So yah. xD
<daftykins> <o/ \o>
<daftykins> gah that whole time i was concerned the dynamic disk would mess up abi there, but i was hoping it wouldn't :P
<DosTuMai> I update every morning with breakfast. xD
<daftykins> hehe
<Bashing-om> daftykins:  http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/26829-convert-dynamic-disk-basic-disk.html <-   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692248 .
<DosTuMai> Always: coffee, update, upgrade, muesli, autoremove/
<DosTuMai> Yey, reboot.
<daftykins> ho-ho no ;) coffee, update, dist-upgrade ;D
<DosTuMai> <anslo> Diamond encrusted Rose gold bangle. Cartier B)  <~My cousin is spoiling his wife.
<daftykins> :S
<daftykins> i hope to find someone not enamoured by rocks and metals eventually
<DosTuMai> I like a little sparkle, but never expect it. And I'm really picky. And hate receiving gifts.
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> was so cute before finding my little lass curled up beside the radiator, keeping warm :D
<daftykins> cats ftw
<DosTuMai> Mind you, I wont complain if I got a really nice bolt of cloth...
<DosTuMai> I love my cat. She's a rescue cat and nuttier than a frootloop/
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> a friend just had a cute kitty stroll up to their house and sneak in their garage, on taking her to the vets as they couldn't find a home, found she's pregnant
<daftykins> prior she'd been all happy and affectionate, despite a house of 5 cats already :D clearly going "ah ha, hoomans like cat... i will be nice so you will assist my birthing"
<DosTuMai> You got a kitten and your friend kept the mother?
<daftykins> hehe nah this friend is in the US
<DosTuMai> Ah, oki.
<daftykins> my little one is a hand-me-down from my parents
<DosTuMai> =]
<daftykins> can you give Voyage a good hard slap, for me?
<daftykins> 'tis the season.
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-24
<DosTuMai> Voyage?
<daftykins> user in #ubuntu being really trying :P
<OerHeks> Fromage
<daftykins> had to give up in the end, guy jumped to someone elses advice instead of sticking to it
<OerHeks> yeah, terrible skype
<DosTuMai> Who the hell uses skype on a Linux box?
<daftykins> i've done it
<daftykins> what's up with that? :)
<daftykins> though that laptops' camera is pretty pants
<DosTuMai> xD
<daftykins> it comes up as a slideshow on the other end for some reason o0
<daftykins> that's just on an old machine though, mostly use my normal laptop with skype :>
<DosTuMai> Odd.
<DosTuMai> Oh, guess he got bored and left?
<daftykins> yay \o/
<daftykins> we seem to have the weekend folks early this week
<OerHeks> all drunks :-D
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> that reminds me, i got given a bottle of wine today
<DosTuMai> It's that time of year they let all the loonies out of the asylum, and brb...
<daftykins> nicomachus: it's very trying tonight :(
<daftykins> i don't think i've had enough beer
<nicomachus> lol. I'm setting up this Nexus 6 for my girlfriend, but will try to help where I can
<daftykins> :O where's mine!?
<DosTuMai> And my Ubuntu phone?! D=
<OerHeks> do my 3310 too!
<nicomachus> daftykins: only $249 on amazon right now.... get one.
<daftykins> hehe
<DosTuMai> You still have a Nokia 3310?
<daftykins> ah i wouldn't use a tablet
<OerHeks> I'm missing a wifi icon.
<daftykins> i was visiting the US when the HP Touchpad went on firesale, got one but eh... it does nothing
<nicomachus> this thing makes my HTC One look TINY.
<daftykins> OerHeks: if you complete snake you get wifi ;)
<DosTuMai> I hope you know, I'm stealing some of the previous as a bio quote...
<nicomachus> so... many... updates...
<daftykins> DosTuMai: huh?
<DosTuMai> <OerHeks> do my 3310 too!
<DosTuMai> <DosTuMai> You still have a Nokia 3310?
<DosTuMai> <OerHeks> I'm missing a wifi icon.
<DosTuMai> <daftykins> OerHeks: if you complete snake you get wifi ;)
<daftykins> bio? that an IRC quote site? i don't even...
<DosTuMai> ^Going on my bio in EvE Online.
<OerHeks> Yes i have a working 3310 ..
<daftykins> oic
<daftykins> never did try that
<nicomachus> it'll either take over your life, or you won't play enough to get good
<DosTuMai> http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/488934701858391556/2DA4B3CF3132B1D3D7E0ED6C6DDFDE37B2578555/?interpolation=lanczos-none&output-format=jpeg&output-quality=95&fit=inside|1024:*
<DosTuMai> Pretty much what Nichomachus said. xD
<nicomachus> yep.
<DosTuMai> You either become an internet spaceships no-lifer or you think it sucks.
<DosTuMai> https://gate.eveonline.com/Profile/Mei%20Starkiller
<DosTuMai> https://gate.eveonline.com/Profile/Dossie%20Kielle
<DosTuMai> ^2 of me in EvE Online. =P
<daftykins> is that first link text what a Windows user sees when reading dmesg?
<DosTuMai> It's a poem. >_>
<daftykins> i sees it, but i don't understand it (:
<DosTuMai> Mending clouds playing thoughts,
<DosTuMai> Crossing stars messaging griefs,
<DosTuMai> Through the dark vast Milky Way
<DosTuMai> we came across from far away.
<DosTuMai> Our meeting as morning dew in autumn winds,
<DosTuMai> But it surpassed all common reunions on earth.
<DosTuMai> Tenderly our feelings streaming flow,
<DosTuMai> And a good date in our dreams glow,
<DosTuMai> How can I turn away from the magpie bridge
<DosTuMai> to the returning road?
<DosTuMai> If the love of two forever lasts,
<DosTuMai> Then does it matter
<DosTuMai> that we can't abide days and nights?
<DosTuMai> Peom is called Qi Qiao Xian,,Fairy On The Magpie Bridge.
<daftykins> there's nothing worse than fairys taking advantage and using the magpie bridges
<daftykins> fairies o0 i can't brain anymore today
<DosTuMai> It's about 2 lovers destined to marry other people.
<DosTuMai> But they're so deeply in love that they're willing to die together than be with someone else.
<DosTuMai> So, they go to the Magpie Bridge where they always met and make their plans.
<daftykins> that's quite touching
<DosTuMai> At the end, they both jump, and realise moments before they die, they could be together easily by moving to another district.
<daftykins> whoops :(
<DosTuMai> It's kinda like Romeo & Juliett.
 * OerHeks loves Dire Straits
<daftykins> heh i used to have a housemate that played it all the time
<DosTuMai> Sabbath!
<daftykins> ah love me some sabbath
<DosTuMai> I grew up on a diet of real rock and prog. D=
<daftykins> time for a snack and to prepare for the sleeps
<daftykins> i sense i might get to take a phone apart tomorrow 8D
<DosTuMai> =D
<daftykins> that's more fun than my hol will be i think
<DosTuMai> I'll be right over! Lemme cycle to Manchester...
<daftykins> you tease :P
<DosTuMai> To deconstruct a gadget? Hell yeah.
<daftykins> i've got a Nexus 5 sat here still awaiting its' new screen turning up, too
<daftykins> that's actually the one thing i've been wanting to show up for the past month and it's late ;_;
<DosTuMai> >_<
<nicomachus> just finished the marshmallow upgrade on this nexus 6... my gf got it before I did. :(
<daftykins> nicomachus: i'm pretty sure it's now law that she owes you a packet of marshmallows
<DosTuMai> 'Droid names aren't as awesome as Ubuntu names...
<nicomachus> she owes me more than that, I bought her the phone...
<daftykins> :D
<nicomachus> DosTuMai: yea but Xenial Xerus....?
<DosTuMai> No idea where they dragged that up from...
<daftykins> DosTuMai: it's workable ;) https://goo.gl/maps/2tDQZw9rtNB2
<DosTuMai> I'd be going via Wigan.
<daftykins> oh and bring cake
<DosTuMai> It'll be lactose free.
<daftykins> i can deal with that
<daftykins> ah maps make me feel odd, all these plans i've heard the names of but never been
<daftykins> *places
<daftykins> can someone apt upgrade my brain to hand interface? it's still on the blink
<DosTuMai> If you can make a better brain-to-mouth filter for me.
<nicomachus> apt-get update neural-interface-kernel-source?
<nicomachus> upgrade...
<daftykins> mmm sauce
<daftykins> DosTuMai: this could be a collaborative project
<DosTuMai> I liek my sauces.
<nicomachus> hmmm... can't seem to find USB settings in this nexus 6
<DosTuMai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqc4HRIXCmo
<daftykins> nicomachus: like MTP?
<daftykins> alright i really have to go, the sleepening has begun
<daftykins> later folks o/
<DosTuMai> Night, Daftykins. o/
<DosTuMai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DV7Prge-7w
<DosTuMai> I'm gonna sleep, night all. o/
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> !printers
<ubot5> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2015/12/more-people-use-ubuntu-than-anyone.html
<lotuspsychje> source: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-One-Billion
<lotuspsychje> i think what we all can agree, ubuntu getting alot of interest :p
<lotuspsychje> someone invent an i-use-ubuntu-button package lol to send back to canonical
<lotuspsychje> hey SeriouslyLaugh
<SeriouslyLaugh> o/
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: nobody reply yet?
<nicomachus> -ops said to try the canonical folks. another said to try -wiki but it's invite only.
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: someone should take care of this
<SeriouslyLaugh> what's the issue?
<nicomachus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<nicomachus> pages like this popping up ^
<SeriouslyLaugh> woah
<SeriouslyLaugh> are these not community driven wikia pages? can't we just revert it?
<nicomachus> ha, get to work: https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahelp.ubuntu.com+Call+%401-800-919-0992+for+all+type+help+by+QuickBooks+Pro+tech+support+phone+number+Call+%401-800-919-0992+Intuit+QuickBooks+Pro+Tech+Support+Phone+Number+Call+%401-800-919-0992+QuickBooks+Pro+Help+Desk+Phone+Number+and+QuickBooks+Pro+Phone+Number&oq=site%3Ahelp.ubuntu.com+Call+%401-800-919-0992+for+all+type+help+by+QuickBo
<nicomachus> oks+Pro+tech+support+phone+number+Call+%401-800-919-0992+Intuit+QuickBooks+Pro+Tech+Support+Phone+Number+Call+%401-800-919-0992+QuickBooks+Pro+Help+Desk+Phone+Number+and+QuickBooks+Pro+Phone+Number&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.6578j1j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8
<nicomachus> wow, that was bad. whoops.
<SeriouslyLaugh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers?action=info boop
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: did you try #canonical-sysadmin ?
<nicomachus> yea no response there. they're probably all on holiday
<SeriouslyLaugh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList?_ga=1.136765874.384626925.1450940489 boop
<nicomachus> it's weird because the page doesn't show any edits.
<lotuspsychje> propbaly botnet exploit
<lotuspsychje> spamming webservers randomly
<SeriouslyLaugh> what do you mean? i see the edits
<nicomachus> "Printers (last edited 2013-10-18 20:57:23 by skyemoor)
<lotuspsychje> think they can exploit this
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah isn't that the person who spammed the latest edit? or am i reading that wrong
<nicomachus> SeriouslyLaugh: that edit was made 2 years ago.
<lotuspsychje> i dont think that edit counts
<SeriouslyLaugh> oh
<SeriouslyLaugh> weird
<lotuspsychje> they found a way in anonymously
<SeriouslyLaugh> a weird thing to spam
<SeriouslyLaugh> might be someone doing a proof of concept
<lotuspsychje> thats why i think botnet
<lotuspsychje> botnets can randomly spam such things over 0day exploits
<SeriouslyLaugh> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ogWKLD8N-RAJ:https://github.com/google/flatbuffers/issues/2999+&cd=13&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<SeriouslyLaugh> cached hithub bug report with the same block of text
<lotuspsychje> git had recent ubuntu exploit aswell
<SeriouslyLaugh> doing a google search for "QuickBooks support team phone number" (with quotes) shows some interesting results
<lotuspsychje> DJones, ikonia , Jordan_U , Tm_T , rww , phunyguy awake?
<EriC^^> morning guys
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> sleep well?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> : )
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: xmass with familly tonight?
<EriC^^> yup
<lotuspsychje> same here
<lotuspsychje> familly side of my gf
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> 2nd xmass day with my fammily
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: look what nicomachus found: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<EriC^^> yikes
<lotuspsychje> bbl breakfast :p
<DJones> lotuspsychje: Whats up?
<SeriouslyLaugh> DJones lotuspsychje and nicomachus spotted this and were trying to notify someone https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<SeriouslyLaugh> i think they're both afk
<SeriouslyLaugh> weird thing is the edit history of that page don't show the updates so they're thinking its a 0day thing or botnet related
<DJones> I saw it'd been mentioned in -ops as well, the suggestion was that the best place might be #ubuntu-wiki but not sure if that is a real channel, I'd suggest #ubuntu-website
<DJones> Just mentioned it in -website in case there's anybody there who do something
<Ben64> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers?action=info&hitcounts=1 shows it was edited on the 23rd, but it doesn't show up in the revision history
<DJones> Printers (last edited 2013-10-18 20:57:23 by skyemoor)
<DJones> Shows up if you login
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah i saw that too -- check the year ;)
<DJones> Registered since 2013,but no info on the account
<DJones> Ah yeah, strange
<SeriouslyLaugh> doing a google search for "QuickBooks support team phone number" (with quotes) shows some interesting results
<DJones> Ouch, looks nasty
<DJones> Seems to be a well spread spam
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all, Merry Christmas!
<MonkeyDust> http://xkcd.com/1335/
<MonkeyDust> ha
<lotuspsychje> hello MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: did all your xmass shopping yea?
<MonkeyDust> i'm not 'into' xmas shopping
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: no food either tonight?
<MonkeyDust> home alone tonight, tomorrow xmas @ my parents' home
<lotuspsychje> cool
<MonkeyDust> you?
<lotuspsychje> tonight with parents in law
<lotuspsychje> saturday own parents
<MonkeyDust> great
<lotuspsychje> and all days in between recover from ttoo much food n drinks lol
<MonkeyDust> :-)
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: readed this1? http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2015/12/more-people-use-ubuntu-than-anyone.html
<MonkeyDust> let 'Redmond' be the mainstream OS, i'm happy with Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> something has to be the mainstream
<DJones> lotuspsychje: I mentioned what you were looking at earlier on the wiki in #ubuntu-website and its been filed as a ticket with infrastructure team
<lotuspsychje> DJones: thank you mate, lets hope that this get fixxed because alot of users use the printer trigger
<DJones> Yeah, hope so
<MonkeyDust> few interesting topics on lxer.com
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: cool site, didnt know that1
<MonkeyDust> does this explain how to *use* or how to *create* a nitrokey usb stick ... http://xmodulo.com/linux-security-with-nitrokey-usb-smart-card.html
<lotuspsychje> yeah im just reading that :p
<lotuspsychje> pretty high tech james bond stuff :p
<lotuspsychje> but im more a fan of vanished usb deep under the ground, for sensitive data
<MonkeyDust> how do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: well lets say the FBI finds your nitrokey...they will try to decipher it until they get the data
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: with a hidden usb, nobody can find
<lotuspsychje> hi DosTuMai
<DosTuMai> \o Lotus. =]
<DosTuMai> Kinda screwed for work on Saturday, earliest train is 9am, and I start at 8...
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: wb
<EriC^^> thanks
<DosTuMai> Welcome back, EriC^^. =]
<EriC^^> DosTuMai: thank you :)
<DosTuMai> I found a bus that leaves at 0853...
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: normally you go by bike?
<DosTuMai> No, get the train.
<DosTuMai> Righ, get the 0900 train which will arrive at work ~1018, or the 0853 bus which will get me to work ~1037...
<lotuspsychje> pff train+bus is a nightmare before work
<DosTuMai> Especially this time of year.
<lotuspsychje> gets you stressed and even dont started to work yet
<DosTuMai> I just stick my MP3 on and listen to music on the train.
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: what kind of music
<DosTuMai> So... 5am start to cycle, or arrive 2hr late. Hmmm.
<DosTuMai> lotuspsychje: Pick a genre. =P I'm nigh eclectic.
<lotuspsychje> do you got techno :p
<DosTuMai> Yes, been listening to loads of liquid DnB recently, too.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> im grabbing alot of adam beyer livesets
<lotuspsychje> mixing.dj
<DosTuMai> Kewlies. =D
<DosTuMai> Check out eve-radio.com Fridays 2200 UTC for Madness, then Saturday from 1800 for Helix, NME and vector_Viridian. =P
<lotuspsychje> ill do
<DosTuMai> Erroch tonight at 0000 UTC is also a good dance DJ. =]
<DosTuMai> http://eve-radio.com/radio/scheduled-shows?day=-1&incself=true
<BluesKaj> a live set used to mean a "live band", not some guy recording his disk manoevers on prerecorded music
<DosTuMai> VV, NME and Madness all live mix. =]
<lotuspsychje> cool
<BluesKaj> it's not live in other words
<DosTuMai> Helix does sometimes when he can be bothered, but he usually plays random stuff. xD
<DosTuMai> Yes & no, BluesKaj. Sure, it's not quite as good as seeing a band, but hey, live bands aren't that great over the radio. Prefer to see them.
<BluesKaj> anyway i guess my generation's definition of live music is different
<DosTuMai> How old - if you don't mind my asking?
<MonkeyDust> he minds
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> 72
<lotuspsychje> im 38 here
<DosTuMai> 31. =]
<MonkeyDust> 44
<DosTuMai> Looks like I'm the baby of the group!
<BluesKaj> <---an old fogey
 * lotuspsychje runs for the milkbottle :p
<DosTuMai> xD
<DosTuMai> You're as old as you feel, BluesKaj. =]
<lotuspsychje> age doesnt matter, as long as the spirit is free
<lotuspsychje> right
<MonkeyDust> age doenst matter, al long as your bones agree
<MonkeyDust> as*
<BluesKaj> my grandchildren are already in their teens
<MonkeyDust> my younger brother has teens too
<DosTuMai> My mother-in-law was in her 80s and still doing cart wheels around her garden.
<BluesKaj> my old knees don't always like to move
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  then simply have them surgically removed
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: lets see this in the field :p
<EriC^^> see what?
<BluesKaj> too many wipeouts skiing and falls in other sports
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: see #ubuntu
<EriC^^> let me start it
<lotuspsychje> brb
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, gonna try to hang on to my real knees for a while longer....plastic ones don't appeal to me atm
<EriC^^> oh it's already on
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you need to start it every time?
<DosTuMai> They can be very high maintenance, BluesKaj.
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> i had it down for xmas
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ah kk
<EriC^^> i've been wanting to add a shit ton of stuff
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but nvm seems like the users hasnt got wifi
<EriC^^> but it's xmas
<lotuspsychje> yeah tyt EriC^^
<DosTuMai> And be careful of the cold. My hip hurts like hell on frosty days.
<BluesKaj> the damp :/
<DosTuMai> Ack, yah. And thunder storms. Not like the UK gets real thunder.
<DosTuMai> Yeesh, curlyears is having more technical issues than the whole channel combined. o_o
<MonkeyDust> DosTuMai  yes, he keeps us going
<DosTuMai> xD
 * DosTuMai is listening to Babymetal - Gimme Chocolate! [.] (3:27/4:02)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<DosTuMai> Totemo kawaii~ x3
<DosTuMai> Got my tiny music library on repeat. Need more music...
<MonkeyDust> i use audacious
<MonkeyDust> have a few 100 cd's, a few 100 vinyl records, a few 100 cassettes (old skool)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<MonkeyDust> ripped part of my cd collection
<DosTuMai> Can I come around with my laptop and USB turntable?
<lotuspsychje> !info mixxx
<ubot5> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11.0~dfsg-4build1 (vivid), package size 2684 kB, installed size 7673 kB
<DosTuMai> Yah, I use mixxx, too. xD
<lotuspsychje> sometimes i wonder how users can mess up ubuntu install so much...
<lotuspsychje> i never had 1 trusty install failed, ever
<DosTuMai> I have, but I was trying to break it.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: and how did you break?
<DosTuMai> To see how people do that...
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  it's because it 's 3TB hdd, he's having problems with partitioning, i guess
<DosTuMai> sudo [ $[ $RANDOM % 6 ] == 0 ] && rm -rf / || echo *Click*
<DosTuMai> And...
<DosTuMai> echo `base64 -d <<< cm0gLXJmIH4K|sh`
<DosTuMai> Tried several installs on my test tower. Was fun just randomly deleting things, and installing things from virus-filled websites through Wine.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<DosTuMai> I love the terminal roulette code.
<lotuspsychje> zero the drive and such :p
<DosTuMai> I had to try _really_ hard to break the installs. How people do it so easy is beyond me.
<MonkeyDust> DosTuMai  it's easy: use an axe and bang your pc with it
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> maybe ubuntu would still boot up :p
<DosTuMai> Can't afford to replace my test tower, saving to buy a shiny PC.
<DosTuMai> Betting on Win10 partition.
<lotuspsychje> i really hate dualboots
 * DosTuMai hides her Suse partition.
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: its just an opinion no sweat
<lotuspsychje> i like 1 single Os to be powered on the whole hd
<DosTuMai> I know. =D
<MonkeyDust> so, what'sz the xmas claasic on tv, tonight...
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: circle du soleil lol
<DosTuMai> TV? What is that? =P
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<DosTuMai> Mine is used as a screen for a ZX Spectrum, N64, Nes, SNES...
<DosTuMai> And now for some angry Russians. =o
 * DosTuMai is listening to FRAG - Как есть [Сотни последних возможностей] (0:23/3:21)
<lotuspsychje> da!
<MonkeyDust> dobre
<lotuspsychje> los vidania
<MonkeyDust> vamos a l playa
<lotuspsychje> lol
<DosTuMai> Wo buoming eluosi lor D=
<lotuspsychje> wot
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: tell us something hindi :p
<DosTuMai> "I don't understand Russian." In Chinese. >_>
<DosTuMai> You have a SO, lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> so?
<MonkeyDust> what's SO?
<DosTuMai> Significant other, partner/spouse.
<lotuspsychje> yes
<DosTuMai> Say: Ek pyar kah naghma hai [eck pee-arr ka nag-mah hi] - means "my heart forever yours."
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> wo ai ni
<MonkeyDust> DosTuMai  tiet veu een paafke
<lotuspsychje> lol
<DosTuMai> Add "yishen,,yishi" on the end, means forever. =]
<lotuspsychje> she never will understand that1
<DosTuMai> Unknown expression.
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: its a mix from belgium dutch/french
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: something like: do you wanna smoke?
<DosTuMai> I'm supposed to be quitting...
<DosTuMai> Have been quitting for the last 3 years?
<lotuspsychje> i once had a bad lung illness after too much sigs
<lotuspsychje> and stopped after that
<lotuspsychje> i smoked more then 10y
<lotuspsychje> regulars and green ones :p
<DosTuMai> Been smoking... 15yr? Quit for 3 years, started again...
 * DosTuMai is listening to Atomic cat - Singular Dream [Trance Gression] (0:14/5:55)
<DosTuMai> ^Love Atomic Cat's tunes.
<DosTuMai> Funny how most of the people I know that are in to dance music also smoke other stuff. xD
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> its a new generation
<MonkeyDust> i'm not into dance music
<BluesKaj> boom boom boom boom x2....over and over
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * lotuspsychje likes digital boom boom music
<DosTuMai> Only if played on really bad speakers in a car.
<BluesKaj> boring, no wonder it's all sampled and stolen from real music
<DosTuMai> You do get the bass thump, but decent producers add some really good music.
<BluesKaj> I prefer the real thing, not some seqential beat crap
<DosTuMai> As a drummer, I disagree. All music is sequential beats.
<BluesKaj> reminds me alot of the 70s disco era
<DosTuMai> And mathematics.
<BluesKaj> DosTuMai, I'm a drummer as well, but older with taste for real music
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: african music has a returning beat pattern also
<lotuspsychje> and its older then us all
<DosTuMai> Should I dust off my Sabbath, then?
<BluesKaj> nope, not a sabbath fan
<lotuspsychje> i think repeating beats, awakens our spirit
<DosTuMai> Lost the vast majority of my records, I have got some Yes, Gong, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Wizzard, Jethro Tull?
<BluesKaj> but if you like black sabbath ...be my guest
<BluesKaj> DosTuMai, must be your parent's collection ;-)
<DosTuMai> And the Royal Philharmonic's 1812 Overture.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> wb nicomachus
<DosTuMai> Welcome back, nicomachus. =]
<nicomachus> train wi-fi is slowww
<BluesKaj> yup, Tsaikovsky ..grew up with classical music
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: DJones took care of your printer found, and made them make a ticket for it
<nicomachus> excellent
<DosTuMai> BluesKaj: These are my own records. I love all kinds of music.
<DosTuMai> I grew up listening to classic rock, got in to everything else on my own.
<BluesKaj> cool
 * nicomachus is listening to the Beatles on Spotify....finally
<BluesKaj> yeah as of 12.01 AM
 * DosTuMai is listening to Boom Boom Beckett - To Be a Master P. [Boom Boom Baby] (1:26/5:07)
<DosTuMai> Better? A little smooth jazz. =]
<MonkeyDust> DosTuMai  ok, now stop with sharing yout choice of music
<DosTuMai> Okidoki.
<BluesKaj> got some Christmas music on the stereo..trying to get into the sprit of the holiday, but the weather isn't exqctly Christmassy
 * DosTuMai hisses.
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, bah humbug! :-)
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers still no fix?
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: there's a ticket started by the help of DJones
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: but its xmass times...so lets just wait :p
<nicomachus> ah, I see
<phunyguy> hmm nice printers page
<phunyguy> wonder if I can fix
<nicomachus> you're welcome to try. :) I found a few last night but that's the only one I recall off the top of my head
<phunyguy> heh, wiki page itself looks fine as far as revision history... so not sure what is up.
<daftykins> weird!
<daftykins> skyemoor needs interrogating :P
<phunyguy> naah it wasn't that person
<phunyguy> looks like some hax
<daftykins> oh yeah 2013 edit date
<daftykins> i haven't fully woken up yet :D
<MonkeyDust> what! are you already in 2013 ?
<daftykins> we are a simple island folk, we haven't caught up on these calendar thingys
<MonkeyDust> i'm here to kill JFK, is he still alive?
<DosTuMai> Yeesh, you people are so quaint! Love the 20th C references.
<MonkeyDust> DosTuMai  do you even remember Kurt Cobain?
<DosTuMai> Yes.
<DosTuMai> And no, I wasn't hopelessly in love with him, that was Trent Reznor and David Bowie.
<nicomachus> lol
<MonkeyDust> david bowie... and you think we're old?
<DosTuMai> He chose the worst way to re-style his hair, though.
<nicomachus> hey, I'm not old, but I still like Bowie
<DosTuMai> Umm, I never said anyone was old.
<nicomachus> speaking of Bowie though: http://supbowie.com/
<DosTuMai> When did I say anyone was old? o_O
<DosTuMai> MonkeyDust: I don't say people are old unless it's people younger than me complaining about their age, or friends.
<phunyguy> I don't have enough permissions to fix it.  Sorry folks.  ☺
<nicomachus> oh well. hope nobody gets a new printer for christmas.
<MonkeyDust> i put chr5 on ignore
<MonkeyDust> *phew*
<DosTuMai> I don't block people, I just ignore them. Yes, I am a bitch.
<MonkeyDust> BITCH = Babe In Total Control of Herself
<DosTuMai> I work as a CSA, I'm used to smiling and dealing with the most moronic people. And explaining the same thing repeatedly in several different ways.
<slidinghorn> Happy holidays folks - just popping in to check messages and wish everyone well :)
<DosTuMai> And a belated blessed solstice to you, too. =]
<slidinghorn> thanks!
<TJ-> It's a bit Gibbous :)
<DosTuMai> =]
<nicomachus> ikonia: having some trouble...?
<DosTuMai> It's that same guy. =|
<nicomachus> which guy? I never saw anything...
<DosTuMai> C_minus_
<DosTuMai> C'mon, I'm a troll and am in awe of the guy's stupid questions.
<ikonia> nicomachus: nothing of any consiquence, just someone ill informed determained to make everyone aware of wrong info
<nicomachus> ah. such fun.
<nicomachus> ooooh he's hopping IPs, usernames, everything... good stuff.
<daftykins> aaah that was neat, totally repaired my friends Samsung Galaxy S4 phone
<nicomachus> how?
<daftykins> brand new LCD and front case portion, cost £50 on ebay. had to crack the original glass off to get to the home, menu and back button board to transplant it over to the new one too :)
<nicomachus> Nice.
<daftykins> lemme throw a snap up of the old bits
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/d4cycurzc11p65o/IMG_20151224_181821.jpg?dl=0
<nicomachus> can't view it. :/
<nicomachus> this train wifi won't load it.
<EriC^^> merry christmas all
<nicomachus> idk how people use super-slow internet like this all the time...
 * nicomachus misses his gigabit
<BluesKaj> nicomachus, well my internet is not real fast, but it's very reliable and inexpensive
<nicomachus> yea this is not reliable. haha. It's a 4G connection with 82 devices currently connected...
<nicomachus> ah, we're up to 90 now
<daftykins> :S
<daftykins> i could scale the image directly
<daftykins> *and link directly
<daftykins> nicomachus: try http://i.imgur.com/7gAh5tM.jpg
<nicomachus> ouch. what happened to the poor thing?
<daftykins> really sad story he told me earlier actually, not due to the phone though. he had been drinking with a colleague over on a neighbouring island where he works, came home to his apartment complex where an ambulance was waiting - pulled out his phone and saw it'd mysteriously broken on the way back
<daftykins> anywho it transpired that some poor woman in her early 30s had tripped over a rug in her home and her head hit the end of a table, instant death :/
<nicomachus> wow.
<daftykins> shame on the phone though, admittedly we only learnt by tearing it down now, but the glass came off pretty easy so it could've been just a few quid to fix instead of £50 for the whole screen assembly
 * krampuss Wishes all the good children a Merry Christmas; but as for the bad children, please eat your fill tonight...
 * krampuss looks with glee in their eyes at the naughty list...
<EriC^^> it's christmas after all, *tears the list and throws it into the fireplace*
<EriC^^> gifts for everyone!
<OerHeks> .. and full moon
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-25
<lotuspsychje> merry xmass to all
<slidinghorn> morning lotus, and Merry Christmas :)
<lotuspsychje> hey slidinghorn
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-let-users-move-the-unity-launcher-at-the-bottom-of-the-screen-498000.shtml
<lotuspsychje> all the stuff we been angry for years ago comes back now lol
<lotuspsychje> brb
<Ben64> meh, still don't want unity
<slidinghorn> I've never once used it....
<lotuspsychje> merry xmass cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> and you lotuspsychje
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks, and Merry Christmas!
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon guys
<DosTuMai> Afternoon. =]
<lotuspsychje> hey DosTuMai merry xmass :p
<DosTuMai> Seasons greetings to you, too. =]
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: thank you ; )
<DosTuMai> I missed wishing everyone a blessed solstice on 22nd, so a belated to one and all. =]
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: what does that mean blessed solstice
<lotuspsychje> a feast our country dont know?
<DosTuMai> It's an astronomical event: The winter solstice is the longest day of the year.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<DosTuMai> Summer is the shortest. Then there's the equinox in spring & autumn/fall where the day & night are the same length.
<lotuspsychje> DosTuMai: and you guys celebrate that?
<DosTuMai> I'm in England and don't celebrate Christ's mass.
<lotuspsychje> ah ic
<lotuspsychje> !printers
<ubot5> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> DJones: seems like its fixxed mate, tnx again for reporting
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: wb mate
<cfhowlett> hey hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: support is ZZZzzzzZZ on xmass :p
<cfhowlett> well, NORMALLY, I would be in a sweet potato pie / eggnog coma, but neither is readily found in Beijing so ...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<DosTuMai> Could swap places if you want, cfhowlett. It's nasty and seasonal everywhere in England.
<cfhowlett> UK?  eh, thanks but no ...
<DosTuMai> lotuspsychje: Madness is doing seasonal things, so he wont be on air. But if we're lucky - Wiggles will cover his slot and do a mix show.
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hey pauljw. Merry Christmas :-)
<pauljw> :) right back at ya BluesKaj
<daftykins> merry christmas team o/
<nicomachus> merry christmas to you too.
<nicomachus> waiting for all my family to get here
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Did Santa indicate you as naughty or nice ?
<daftykins> hehe, oddly my parents decided to give me something a month ago already, so all i've been gifted with today was a nice roast dinner for lunch!
<lotuspsychje> merry xmass to you guys aswell
<Bashing-om> Well, ^ must not have been all bad this year !
<DosTuMai> Everyone having a nice Lemmy day?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: And to you a merry xmas .. and just around the corner, a merrier New Year .
<lotuspsychje> tnx Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> time to go now fellas
<lotuspsychje> have a good one
<DosTuMai> Enjoy the rest of your day, lotuspsychje. =]
<lotuspsychje> tnx tnx
<daftykins> i'm totally filled with food and just sat back on a sofa at my parents with the dogs snoring around me :)
<DosTuMai> Wait... (Quit: = Ubuntu 14.04.3 64bit Samsung SSD EVO 840=) <-Ubuntu on a Samsung phone? =o
<nicomachus> nah he's just bragging about his SSD
<DosTuMai> Oh, oki.
<OerHeks> 'just' an EVO, not PRO
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> i always found those forums where people state the spec of their PCs to be really quite sad
<nicomachus> haha, never venture onto http://reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace then
<nicomachus> or /r/linuxmasterrace, for that matter...
<DosTuMai> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfl1/v/t1.0-9/12369251_438331863039250_7693074436485259730_n.jpg?oh=9aa7bca07a43f26891283d7a6c7f1720&oe=57139FA9
<daftykins> nah i can't stand reddit at all as a concept, it's full of people with... *gasp* OPINIONS!
<nicomachus> lol
<daftykins> bad enough on here ;)
<DosTuMai> Opinions are like assholes: everyone has one, and it's not nice to flash them in public.
<daftykins> 'xactly!
<BluesKaj> there's nothing wrong with opinions as long as they're expressed as opinions and not promoted as facts
<DosTuMai> True. But some people don't get that.
<nicomachus> well... I downloaded some tracks on soundcloud and have no idea where they decided to call home...
<DosTuMai> Time to search! xD
<nicomachus> been doin!
<DosTuMai> And it'll be in a hidden directory for some unknown reason.
<nicomachus> shoulda gone to ~/Music... but didn't.
<Bashing-om> On hold for Christmas dinner ~
<daftykins> i have to admit, checking out the download process for Fedora is much nicer than Ubuntu's - https://getfedora.org/en_GB/server/download/
<slidinghorn> Just a quick pop-in to say hello and Merry Christmas to those who are celebrating today!   Off to my sister's for the festivities :)
<daftykins> fully https experience, then once you click through you have verify methods right there on the page
<daftykins> slidinghorn: merry christmas and enjoy o/
<daftykins> keep safe out there :)
<slidinghorn> will do, thanks
<OerHeks> yeah, keep on the https side
<nicomachus> I don't really see the benefit of of SSL on the ubuntu site... no personal info ever goes through there, does it?
<nicomachus> what need is there for encrypting traffic?
<OerHeks> maybe ... some say 1 billion users come there
<daftykins> well i can see the point, however weak it is - and it's not like it'd be much effort to change
<daftykins> the page you're on after downloading ubuntu server is rubbish compared with the fedora one, where you get shown verify hash info as just one click away
<DosTuMai> Also, you can embed malicious software in a file that's being downloaded. If you catch someone at the right time to redirect the d/l/
<DosTuMai> That's what they were talking about in #ubuntu, but there's really no point because Linux users are generally smart enough to look at checksums before installing.
<daftykins> i don't agree there, the distro is meant to be for newbies
<daftykins> so it should all be right from the start
<DosTuMai> True, but MITM attacks are so rare, it's a non-issue. Especially with Linux distros.
<daftykins> *nod* very tinfoil hat really
<DosTuMai> I bet he looks at contrails and screams, "ILLERMINATTI!!!!!!11!!!1!one1!"
 * daftykins installs fedora server in a VM
<DosTuMai> xD
<daftykins> 606 packages downloaded
<DosTuMai> I am Red Hat/Fedora scum. xD
<BluesKaj> Bilderberg for you
<daftykins> weirds me out that Fedora pushes xfs as the standard fs
<DosTuMai> I want to ask LJSeinfeld the person's name so I can try converting them to Pastafarianism.
<DosTuMai> I'm not too sure why they use XFS over standard, Daftykins.
<daftykins> i use it on a clients 24TB file server
<daftykins> meant to be good for larger fewer files
<DosTuMai> That could be the reason. I used to run Suse on my servers. >_>
<daftykins> i had to use CentOS in Uni
<daftykins> yum yum yum
<DosTuMai> Yah, it's odd switching and going yum. xD
<daftykins> though i understand even that's replaced now?
<daftykins> i don't usually dare try other distros 'cause i don't fancy the new package manager head ache :P
<DosTuMai> It is? I haven't used any other flavours for years. xD
<daftykins> yeah definitely heard something new came along
<daftykins> dnf
<DosTuMai> Hmm, oki. *Waddles over to g00gle.*
<daftykins> i found - https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Changes/ReplaceYumWithDNF
<daftykins> "Notice that upgrading F21 to F22 will not cause the compat package to be installed so will not disturb any upgrading users."
<daftykins> maybe that's relevant
<DosTuMai> Yah, looks like you'd need to `yum|dnf` with older installs.
<daftykins> DosTuMai: did you see my pic of working on that samsung in the end? i forget
<DosTuMai> Nope, but that would be pornographic! D=
<DosTuMai> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahlWufJqcSQ
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/d4cycurzc11p65o/IMG_20151224_181821.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> you know you want to see! :P
<DosTuMai> Oh my, I'm all hot under the collar. =o
<DosTuMai> That's not the worst screen I've ever seen.
<daftykins> i think my mate has some action shots of me working on it
<DosTuMai> Really should upload a few more videos to youtube.
<DosTuMai> Gah, Coldfront is experiencing netsplits again.
<daftykins> :<
<daftykins> wow - what is all this - a web management UI O_O
<DosTuMai> Most Fedora users use it for web servers.
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vh6df33rr0rd3rt/fedora.png?dl=0
<daftykins> i bet this net install is a chunky monkey
<daftykins> 1.3GB used, not bad
<DosTuMai> Be going to bed in hour.
<daftykins> 10pm!? that's early
<daftykins> early start tomorrow?
<DosTuMai> Yah, trains and busses will get me to work far too late tomorrow.
<DosTuMai> So, I'm gonna have to get up at 0400 so I can get to work on time.
<DosTuMai> My travels to work tomorrow will start at 0530, so I need time to digest breakfast.
<daftykins> >_<
<DosTuMai> There was some holiday thing on this week, so trains that I normally catch aren't starting until 2hr _after_ I start work tomorrow.
<daftykins> you getting any extra pay for being in on a hol?
<DosTuMai> Pfft, you're kidding, right? It's not a bank holiday.
<daftykins> i don't even
<DosTuMai> Welcome to work as a CSA.
<daftykins> custard sauce admin
<DosTuMai> Pretty much.
<DosTuMai> Unappreciated, get shouted at by idiots, and given unreachable targets.
<DosTuMai> I'm supposed to handle an average 21.5 calls/hour.
<daftykins> oy
<DosTuMai> I'm close - 16.2 - but not close enough. Fuck you, Argos.
<daftykins> some bloke mentioned working for umm, rackspace, i saw some interesting Linux jobs on their site
<daftykins> not favoured ends of England though :P
<DosTuMai> They're in my neck of the woods IIRC.
<DosTuMai> Oop noorth lahk, lad.
<daftykins> XD
<DosTuMai> And I'm a southern fairy. I was raised in Berkshire. xD
<daftykins> i used to tease a dude i was at Uni with (Portsmouth) for being northern, he was from there ;)
<daftykins> can't get further south than me other than being on Jersey (and still be British)
<DosTuMai> xD
<daftykins> right i think i'm gonna be in transit myself heading back home, shortly
<daftykins> so gl with your morning travels o
<daftykins> o/
<DosTuMai> Thankies. Safe journeys. o/
<daftykins> ta!
<DosTuMai> Well, I'm going to sleep. Have fun and good luck all. o/
<daftykins> TJ-: merry christmas to you o/
<TJ-> I don't get merry :D
<daftykins> haha, bit further? ;)
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-26
<lotuspsychje> good mor,ing to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: o/ . Dead slow in channel .
<lotuspsychje> hey mate had good xmass?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Yes, and no . // Not a thing I any longer engage in .
<lotuspsychje> ah ok
<Bashing-om> commercialisum ! Just not in my believe as a "Christian" thing to do .
<slidinghorn> So I think I might have found the issue for a wifi problem I was having.  Wasn't able to get any logs, but just tried something different in a configuration, and it worked :)
<lotuspsychje> slidinghorn: what did you do exactly mate
<lotuspsychje> chipset/ubuntu version?
<slidinghorn> I'd been entering the MAC manually in nm-connection-editor and I couldn't connect to any WPA network other than the original one set up by Ubuntu when I installed.  Left that bit out this time and it came right up! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2306665
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Steam-Christmas-Hole
<slidinghorn> Waiting for a chance to try again on another network before I mark it solved
<lotuspsychje> slidinghorn: wich wifi chipset is that
<slidinghorn> Realtek RTL8188EE
<lotuspsychje> slidinghorn: sure its not a firmware version issue?
<slidinghorn> Well I was able to connect to a "new" WPA network, so I think it's good.  I haven't checked the firmware though.
<lotuspsychje> slidinghorn: most realteks get solved on users here, bu updating newer firmwares
<lotuspsychje> wifi drops, bad ssid connections,etc
<lotuspsychje> slidinghorn: just keep it in mind, if you couldnt solve :p
<slidinghorn> I'll take a look into that.  I have noticed that it does tend to drop a bit, but it's usually only when I'm a good distance from the router
<lotuspsychje> slidinghorn: how far away from router?
<slidinghorn> upstairs, through several walls & about 30'
<lotuspsychje> ah
<slidinghorn> it's a crap shoot sometimes ;)
<lotuspsychje> slidinghorn: buy devolo device that uses in house electricity lines
<lotuspsychje> or ask for xmass :p
<slidinghorn> That would have been a good idea...
<lotuspsychje> slidinghorn: i have one myself for 50 euro, but cable version only no wifi
<lotuspsychje> good morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> howdy lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> Eyes are crossing, brain is warped .... time to quit .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: nite nite mate
<Bashing-om> outa here ! Later guys .
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: all ok mate?
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> you?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx, alot of food lol
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> http://openterm.tk
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: wow nice!
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: maybe add a number for dependecy issues also?
<lotuspsychje> apt-get update/upgrade issues
<lotuspsychje> dpkg
<EriC^^> yeah, ppa stuff
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you dont mention on the site you created this?
<EriC^^> no
<lotuspsychje> ok
<EriC^^> maybe i'll put an about page later
<lotuspsychje> ok cool, would be nice the world can contact you about this
<EriC^^> it's still pretty rough and there's a lot of stuff to add
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: basics are neat already and very helpful
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: does the server see ip's connected to openterm?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i want to add something that changes the color of the terminal, so a person knows he has a live terminal open
<lotuspsychje> maybe also mention that on site for privacy issues perhaps?
<EriC^^> like in case he has 2 open and he mixes up between them
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: maybe mess with solarized?
<EriC^^> i was trying to change the prompt wasn't working much
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized
<EriC^^> i put a timer initially that mentions it after like 2mins but only if he runs a long command, so it's not instrusive while he's typing something
<EriC^^> still though there's the problem of mixing up between terminals easily
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: another idea for login loop, perhaps the lightdm logs also?
<EriC^^> yeah i should probably mention the ip's get logged and tell people not to use it for something malicious
<EriC^^> yeah that's a good idea
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah make a clean disclaimer of sort
<EriC^^> it'll require sudo though to get them
<EriC^^> i'm planning to add something though
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: http://www.campustravel.com/disclaimer.htm
<lotuspsychje> example on ip here
<EriC^^> i want to add a way you can paste stuff from the live terminal to the logs above, so it's easier for someone following to have everything organized
<EriC^^> like you run command | addabove
<EriC^^> and it goes to the logs above at the end
<lotuspsychje> cool idea also
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: or maybe a fallback to main menu after the link?
<EriC^^> that'd be nice
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: if a user chooses 3 grub issues ===>openterm/link====>back to menu and be able to choose
<lotuspsychje> so the user can have 2 or more situations in same terminal
<EriC^^> that's neat!
<lotuspsychje> not sure howto do this ofcourse lol
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> morning lordievader
<EriC^^> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, EriC^^. Merry Christmas ;)
<EriC^^> thanks, you too :)
<lotuspsychje> merry xmass to you lordievader
<lordievader> :)
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: after the 2nd menu fallback users can still type exit, would be perfect :p
<EriC^^> you mean not start a live terminal?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: then add more of your ideas to main menu 6,7,..
<EriC^^> i was thinking that would be nice cause maybe somebody doesn't want to start one
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: if they dont want it, they wont choose it right
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i just mean after a link is created, to fallback to menu again, to be able to choose something else
<EriC^^> so like menu1 ---> then menu1 again, if they want to exit and paste them they can, if they want to paste them and start a live terminal they can
<lotuspsychje> yep
<EriC^^> and then also from the live terminal they can pop the menu up and add a set of the logs above
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: a users problem, might need 2 or more pastes from the main menu, would be perfect
<EriC^^> lol, i'm never going to see the sun again
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: its winter now
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> tux in the cave :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ah wait
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: maybe instead of exit, type 7 to go back to main menu
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: then a user can exit from menu also
<EriC^^> you mean without pasting anything right?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> now it says type exit...
<EriC^^> that's for the live terminal
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: and 6 to quit menu right
<EriC^^> yup
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: think its better 1 terminal for 1 problem then
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i was thinking not often people are going to have multiple issues
<EriC^^> letting a menu pop up in the live terminal would be great though
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: if they have wifi issues, they will re-ask a new line anyway, and we start new openterm link
<EriC^^> like if something comes up or they need a bunch of logs pasted they can do that
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah would be nice
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: maybe menu item for wifi/network issues also?
<EriC^^> i also want to add some stuff to the normal pastebin
<EriC^^> btw it's at | nc openterm.tk 9
<lotuspsychje> kk
<EriC^^> so like sudo parted -l | nc openterm.tk 9
<EriC^^> yeah for sure
<lotuspsychje> http://openterm.tk/us41h/ nice
<EriC^^> i want to add like some way a user if it's the same one he can add pastes to the same page
<EriC^^> like in case he just wants to paste stuff, or somebody is helping and he wanted to add something
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: so we have to re-new the link to see added pastes?
<EriC^^> like if he's pasted before recently it asks if he wants to add to the same page, presses y it's added
<lotuspsychje> ah yes
<lotuspsychje> that would be real 'live' feeling :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but it wont generate new link adress right? same url?
<EriC^^> yup
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: so at the helpers end==>refresh url
<lotuspsychje> and we kinda know what were doing so :p
<EriC^^> it should add it automatically like the live term
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> even better
<EriC^^> also to add something like private stuff
<EriC^^> like if someone wants to use it for him and his friend, with a password
<lotuspsychje> passworded link?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> he puts a password and the link can only be opened with the pass
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: in wich cases would this be requiered?
<EriC^^> like if you want to share something with your friend only
<EriC^^> or if you want to leave something on your pc running and check it remotely or something
<lotuspsychje> like seeings private dirs containing sensitive stuff?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> ah yeah
<lotuspsychje> nice idea
<lotuspsychje> i like the no phone or ssh access on the site
<lotuspsychje> so in that context would match perfectly also
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> help==user from same company sharing passworded links
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but tell me, the helper cant access his commands right?
<EriC^^> nope no way
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: no explotiable stuff somehow?
<EriC^^> i dont think so
<EriC^^> it's just sending the output ( like view ) of the terminal to a server
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yean unless the hack your server...
<EriC^^> if they hack the server then they could change the scripts and stuff yeah for sure
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but youl add good security :p
<EriC^^> yeah :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: what kind of services running?
<EriC^^> i changed the ssh port and using pub auth file
<lotuspsychje> apache?
<lotuspsychje> ssh?
<EriC^^> was having like a million attempts at ssh
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah use fail2ban
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: might be usefull to pentest the whole server metasploit n stuff
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> maybe i'll add my own stuff
<lotuspsychje> anyway bbl breakfast
<EriC^^> like something that if somebody enters it just self destructs the whole thing
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: intrusion detectors will do the job :p
<lotuspsychje> rkhunter/snort/fail2ban/iptables
<lotuspsychje> bbl :p
<EriC^^> in the server stuff is pretty organized
<EriC^^> like the apache stuff is separate from the server stuff and the stuff that gets sent as web and constants are all root
<EriC^^> so if somebody finds something in the web, he can't change the scripts used, or server interaction at the menu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<slidinghorn> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Morning slidinghorn
<slidinghorn> so I politely pointed out to that kid saying he's anonymous that his IP shows on freenode & suggested a cloak - he then tried to "hack" me, posted  abunch of random crap saying it was "my code" (with a bunhch of crap I don't have installed on my machine or my shell)
<slidinghorn> I almost peed I was laughing so hard
<cfhowlett> and he spelled anon. wrong
<slidinghorn> I almost woke up the house
<BluesKaj> slidinghorn:  how did he try to "hack" you?
<slidinghorn> sent a bunch of pings
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> I had a russian punk try to hack my IP , somehow he got past my cloak anf tried to steal my nick, plus he DDOS'd my router, don't ask me how he did it, but I had to change my ISP pw and user as advised by their support
<BluesKaj> think there;'s a few mins after join when the IP is available before cloak takes effect
<cfhowlett> now that is soe decent hackwork.  did you have default pwd on the router?
<slidinghorn> This was some dumb kid from Texas thinking he'd be cool if he could make someone think he knew how to do more than turn a computer on
<cfhowlett> @blueskaj  now that is some decent hackwork.  did you have default pwd on the router?
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett:  no
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett:  that's why he couldn't get into my system , but he got too close for comfort
<BluesKaj> he just filled the the line with pings from the ISP to my router
<BluesKaj> modem actually, not the router
<BluesKaj> sorry didn't mean to confuse
<cfhowlett> i understand that modems are much easier to crack
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: do you have the identify set on the nick?
<EriC^^> the 30 secs to identify or nick is changed?
<BluesKaj> EriC^^:  yes identify is enabled
<EriC^^> ok cool
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, http://hacknmod.com/hack/screw-with-people-who-steal-your-wifi/
<BluesKaj> my wifi is protected to some degree with wps and a very difficult pwd , but living in a small town , my chances are much fewer than most of being hacked vai wifi
<BluesKaj> aamof I had advise a neighbour that her router was wide open, no pwd used and she didn't realize the iSP who supplied her router/modem hadn't assigned a pwd
<BluesKaj> she didn't even use a login pwd on her windows laptop. I couldn't beleive she could be so careless.
<BluesKaj> She replied to my advice by saying "it's not my fault, it's the f-ing cable company"...she 's correct to some degree, but to put all the blame on the provider is actually pretty typical.
<cfhowlett> this should be fun ... he came back
<BluesKaj> who?
<cfhowlett> "hacker" guy
<BluesKaj> oh, what nick?
<cfhowlett> guest54364 but he left already
<slidinghorn> I think that was someone else - the 1st one was from Texas, that one's coming up from UK
<slidinghorn> has anyone recalled how to fix ubottu facts?
<BluesKaj> !ubottu
<ubot5> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-discuss's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubot5 botclone
<slidinghorn> Usage link is 404...looking @ the rest
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubot5> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> that works
<DosTuMai> <Tribble> I changed all my passwords to incorrect. So my computer just tells me when I forgot.
<slidinghorn> ikonia: that user's been in and out over the past several days. Very hard to get useful info out of them in my experience, and they don't tend to follow directions well
 * slidinghorn sings the "Amen" part of "Take Me to Church" to ikonia  :)
<pauljw> hi
<slidinghorn> morning pauljw
<slidinghorn> I didn't even see him come back in...you're fast ikonia
<OerHeks> my best bet: he does not even use ubuntu :-D
<BluesKaj> slidinghorn:  check pm
<pauljw> sorry, dropped carrier and didn't notice..  :)
<BluesKaj> ok folks..later...time for a jam and a few beers
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: WB ! .. This may get zoo ified .
<EriC^^> thank you!
<DosTuMai> It isn't already a zoo? D=
<Bashing-om> DosTuMai: Well, yeah ... it is it is .. That I recon is the nature of the thing .. but sure getting deeper into that zoo-ology . EriC^^ to the rescue !
<EriC^^> grub stuff?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Seems now we have the lull before the deludge . Earlier was a ACPI thing, then rerouted to a EFI thing . Seems Windows UEFI - ubuntu CCSm on same hard drive. HAve the OP re-install in UEFI mode . Maybe all comes up roses .
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> maybe we'll get some more grub issues tonight that have happy endings
<EriC^^> 14.04.4 comes out in new years?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: :) Your grub issues - that you dive into - I have observed, always have happy endings .
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> grub is always fun and stuff
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yeah , booting is of particular interest, but I have no access to a UEFI box, not able to test puts a cramp in my style .
<EriC^^> what's your favorite linux subject?
<EriC^^> or pc subject
<DosTuMai> .py
<Bashing-om> Oh Mercy .. varies.. but always, that interaction with the kernel .
<EriC^^> DosTuMai: Bashing-om cool
<DosTuMai> I'mma codemunkeh.
<Bashing-om> sure has gotten quiet on the home front .
<EriC^^> yeah
<DosTuMai> Sorry, talking firearms with a friend whose also ex-military.
<EriC^^> i want to see how a user will react to using a live terminal
<EriC^^> mkfifo /tmp/bla; nc openterm.tk 99 < /tmp/bla & script -f /tmp/bla
<EriC^^> that's what he has to run, i wonder what his reaction will be
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Yeah, looking forward to how squoo.sh is going to work out .. going to be an adventure .
<EriC^^> it could be useful for long grub troubleshooting maybe? at least it will mean he has to type less paste links i guess
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: what do you work?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Retired, from Network controller - communications systems .
<EriC^^> cool
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: I LIKE not having to punch a time clock .
<EriC^^> yeah
<DosTuMai> Really don't blame you, Bashing-om. xD
<Bashing-om> I get to sit here before this terminal to my heart's delight .
<DosTuMai> I can't sit still for long...
<EriC^^> me neither
<DosTuMai> Playing games: Stand up, sit down, dance, walk back & forwards, get bored, go out on my bike.
<Bashing-om> Get caught up on forums and channels, go for a smoke, do a bit of yard work, maybe a couple of honey do chores - I be right back here most rikki tic .
<DosTuMai> Pretty much. xD
<Bashing-om> works for me, and my life is fine . If it were not so ubuntu, I would not say thus .
<DosTuMai> =]
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: is eikon81g leading rvgate down the wrong path ??
<EriC^^> i have no idea
<EriC^^> i was just thinking the same and wanted to ask you
<EriC^^> ide raid sata acsomething
<EriC^^> .. what the
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Think at this point I am going to enter an objection . raid .. no way ! - But booting Windows .. I can not avise on that !
<EriC^^> he's using raid?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: No .. was of advise from eikon81 to try that mode, where I got my feathers in a ruffle . I hope at this point rvgate has AHCI set .
<DosTuMai> Well, I'm off to bed, need my beauty sleep or I'll crack too many mirror-glass windows enroute to work. o/
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: IRT rvgate; attempting to dual boot on a SSD, unknown on space constraints - . Is not AHCI proper always for a SSD ?
<EriC^^> nighty nite
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: i've no idea what ahci means
<DosTuMai> Alien Huffing Club International?
<EriC^^> lol
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: " The Advanced Host Controller Interface (AHCI) >> specifies the operation of Serial ATA (SATA) host bus adapters in a non-implementation-specific manner " .
<EriC^^> seems on the right track i guess
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Presently, however, ^ that is as far as I can go . As I do not know Windows or UEFI .
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-27
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: WB .. Been a bit slow .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: hey mate ill join in slow too, with coffee :p
<Bashing-om> coffee == social lubrication .
<lotuspsychje> alot of users with pricy system76 i saw already in main
 * lotuspsychje is gonna change that in 2016
<lotuspsychje> one guy came last day with a 3000$ system76 laptop and complained here lol
<lotuspsychje> good morning SeriouslyLaugh
<SeriouslyLaugh> hi
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^ :p
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> enough is enough - mind is warped again .. calling it for this session. Gnight .
<SeriouslyLaugh> !time EST
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daftykins> hi team o/
<OerHeks> hi daftykins
<daftykins> afternoon sir!
<daftykins> mmm a friends dad was impressed with the job i did on his phone screen swap, so he's asked if i'd look at his daughters iPhone 6S :O
<daftykins> kids had it a month and smashed it already!
<OerHeks> Isn't there any buyers protection?
<daftykins> maybe if you're in England so you can buy from a true Apple shop
<daftykins> this one was probably sold directly from our local telco, not sure
<daftykins> screens aren't cheap for those :S
<OerHeks> A lot of phones here are sold as "free", contract 24 months, but people forget to check their insurance what is covered.
<OerHeks> also an extra insurance, 10 euro, is too much for those freebies
<daftykins> hehe
<OerHeks> swiping zombies :-D
<daftykins> mmm MWM has my vote for most persistent bug of 2015 ;)
<EriC^^> motaka?
<daftykins> mmm i guess motaka might have the edge actually yeah :D but there's still a few days left!
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> happy holidays daftykins
<daftykins> and to you sir!
<daftykins> hope you've been having fun :>
<EriC^^> ty
<daftykins> have some big meals that've slightly reduced the kitchen visit need? :D
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> i'm eating in bed right now
<EriC^^> still hungry and need to go get more bread
<EriC^^> our neighbor brought us a huge muffin cake as a christmas gift
<EriC^^> it's insanely huge
<EriC^^> so good though
<lotuspsychje> hey guys
<daftykins> :D
<EriC^^> hey lotus
<daftykins> hai lotus, hope you've been enjoying this peaceful time of year!
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: we do thank you :p
<lotuspsychje> alot of food n drinks
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i had all too many of the latter last night! blargh.
<EriC^^> :D
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje, EriC^^, daftykins ...yeah a few too many last night
<BluesKaj> here as well :P
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<daftykins> \o
<EriC^^> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> feeling lazy etc
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> 1 to go sylvester
<EriC^^> nothing like the smell of beer-piss after a long night of drinking
<lotuspsychje> errr
<BluesKaj> I guess, if you were drinking beer :-0
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Stellar-2015-Linux-Gaming
<lotuspsychje> more magix next year :p
<lotuspsychje> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153705043533592
<lotuspsychje> <Mneuro> drumr I decided to just put Ubuntu 15.10 back onto my PC and run steam in Big Picture.  No input lag now
<lotuspsychje> <Mneuro> I love how steamos works but it has serious performance issues
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> o0
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: from #gamingonlinux
<daftykins> ^_^
<lotuspsychje> good evening Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Hiya ! Here we are again . All to the good I trust .
<daftykins> o/
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: recently joined, so no idea how fast support spammed before our eyes :p
<Bashing-om> we will find out .. LOL
<lotuspsychje> evening DosTuMai
<DosTuMai> Evening. =]
<daftykins> beyond_help voted as today's #1 asshole
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> wb \o
<lotuspsychje> he's gonna keep paste the same stuff so it seems
<lotuspsychje> i did mention 'once in a while'
<Bashing-om> " voted as today's #1 asshole " subject to change .
<daftykins> :D
<BluesKaj> ok guys who's an ubuntu op ...get rid of the be happy jerk "-)
<daftykins> might have to use the trigger
<daftykins> ignore mode engaged
<lotuspsychje> weirdo night oO
<daftykins> ikr
<DosTuMai> Looks that way.
<DosTuMai> Wait, he actually _wants_ to use windows? D=
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> Did any of you here a ping ? > ping -c 5 ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> so that's what that was
<daftykins> :>
<DrDossie|InSessi> Dammit.
<daftykins> :O you're not a trained medical practitioner!
<DrDossie|InSessi> No, but I am a trained counsellor. =]
<daftykins> D:
<daftykins> EriC^^: smells like a client for you and some efibootmgr tricks ;)
<daftykins> hehe you saw, vewy gewd
<EriC^^> hehe yeah
<EriC^^> anybody know about ssd + swap?
<OerHeks> lotus knows
<Bashing-om> thunder storms. shutting down !@
<OerHeks> thunderstorms .. shampoo in your hair and step outside .. but then again you might end up with curly smoking dreads
<daftykins> :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-26
<Bashing-om> That time once more; G nite
<ducasse> good morning all
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<norbert2212> hello
<ducasse> evening all
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Is alive and well ! Survived Xmas .. Was the turkey as good as expected ?
<ducasse> Bashing-om: it was yummy :) best of all - more turkey coming on new years eve :) how about you, any good presents?
<Bashing-om> Oh Yes .. tools and clothes and such .. You did well ?
<ducasse> got a couple of things i either really wanted or really needed, so i'm happy. christmas presents tend to not be so interesting when you're over a certain age. the kids scored like bandits, though :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Uh Huh .. at our age the token presents are more than enough . Save it for the kids ! We only have 6 youngsters left .
<ducasse> yep, fun watching the kids going ecstatic over their new toys :) i better get to bed, ttyl Bashing-om. enjoy the rest of the holiday season!
<Bashing-om> rest well ducasse / Look forward to later :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-27
<seandpa> hi
<seandpa> im new to using ubuntu so looking for general advice, anyone able to help?
<ducasse> good morning all
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> \o lordievader - happy holiday season to you!
<lordievader> ducasse: Happy holidays to you too
<ducasse> lordievader: have you enjoyed yours so far? got a lot of good food? :)
<lordievader> Yeah, more than enough good food :D
<lordievader> ducasse: You too, I suppose?
<ducasse> yep, and there's still turkey in store for NYE :)
<lordievader> Nice
<ducasse> you're not familiar with exim, by any chance?
<lordievader> Nope
<lordievader> I stay away from email stuff.
<ducasse> nvm, i'll just keep reading the docs. already asked in #exim, but it's quiet.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-28
<Bashing-om> It's been real - it's been fun; it's been real fun. But, enough for one session . Good nite
<ducasse> morning all
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> \o lordievader
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<EriC^^> happy holidays
<ducasse> hi EriC^^,  happy holidays to you too! have yours been good so far?
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, EriC^^, how are you doing?
<EriC^^> ducasse: thanks, great yours?
<EriC^^> lordievader: hi, good thanks and yourself?
<EriC^^> happy holidays lordievader :)
<ducasse> EriC^^: good, thanks. spent christmas eve at my mother's place, been to a few family gatherings - lots of great food :)
<ducasse> EriC^^: also got a new desk yesterday :)
<lordievader> EriC^^: Doing good here
<lordievader> Thanks
<EriC^^> ducasse: cool, congrats :)
<ducasse> EriC^^: any plans for new years eve?
<EriC^^> ducasse: nope, not yet, you?
<ducasse> EriC^^: been invited to turkey dinner, which sounds like a seriously good idea to me :) just take it easy and stuff our mouths with food.
<EriC^^> :D
<ducasse> EriC^^: new desk - http://imgur.com/3ARs5rI
<EriC^^> ducasse: thanks one sweet desk!
<EriC^^> *thats
<ducasse> EriC^^: much bigger than my old one, i wanted one with space for a third monitor in portrait mode for docs when i'm coding etc. got it used for about £15 :)
<EriC^^> that's a bargain!
<ducasse> yep, i couldn't resist. right now i'm prepping an old mac mini i've got, going to set it up for my elderly neighbors so they can use it for online banking etc. i'll give them a crash course, but my thinking was a mac is probably easier for them to use.
<EriC^^> cool, never used a mac myself, seems pretty intuitive though with the launcher and stuff
<EriC^^> i want to get one just for the experience, they're so expensive though!
<EriC^^> well, i'm off to do some house cleaning! :D
<ducasse> enjoy, i've cleaned my entire apartment the last two days :)
<ducasse> ttyl
<EriC^^> :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj, how have your holidays been so far?
<BluesKaj> hi ducasse , holidays are wonderful ...daughter came home so were happy :-0
<BluesKaj> :-)
<ducasse> family is the highlight of the holidays, i got to spend plenty of time with my young niece and nephew, which was fantastic :)
<ducasse> after that i've set up a new domain, a mailserver, new desk and made my _entire_ apartment spotless :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-29
<ducasse> good morning all
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> \o
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, how are you?
<ducasse> good thanks, sitting here with a cup of chai. and you?
<lordievader> Doing good, sitting with a cup of coffee.
<ducasse> caffeine, the breakfast of champions.
<lordievader> Hahaha
<lordievader> Yes
<ducasse> it's totally necessary for my brain to start cooperating, at least :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj - how's life?
<BluesKaj> hi ducasse , good thanks, and yoo ?
<ducasse> same :) just ordered another monitor - http://aoc-europe.com/en/products/i2475pxqu
<BluesKaj> yes, looks like a nice monitor
<ducasse> ips panel, and has gotten good reviews. i know very little about monitors, but the place i buy from promised me i'd be happy with this. soon heading over to the neighbors to teach them how to use a mac :)
<BluesKaj> ok , ducasse, good luck :-)
<EriC^^> ikonia: maybe we can get him to understand his juvenile ways are stupid
<EriC^^> i worry all he really has to do is upload a .php file that will give him a shell
<EriC^^> and if the system is dirt old unmaintained he could do some damage easily
<DArqueBishop> EriC^^: if I felt like continuing the discussion, I would point out that every single place I've worked at would immediately fire anyone who tried to pull a stunt like he's trying to pull.
<DArqueBishop> However, the entitlement is strong with him.
<EriC^^> yeah it sounds like he's a teenager trying to get into trouble
<EriC^^> that place must suck though
<EriC^^> military, no electronics, no internet on pc's, damn..
<brunch875> I got late to the party... what is he trying to pull?
<EriC^^> he has a file browser, and he wants a shell
<EriC^^> and apparently has plans to try to get root from his "computer expert" friends
<DArqueBishop> He has limited access to a school provided and maintained system and wants to get root access.
<brunch875> yikes
<DArqueBishop> ... without the permission of those who actually admin the system, mind.
<EriC^^> it's a military boarding school, and he isn't allowed to have electronics in his room
<brunch875> ... and to think I was worried to use putty in a library...
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-30
<ducasse> good morning all
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ducasse> morning BluesKaj, everything ok? any plans for new year's eve?
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse , our new year's eve will be quiet this yr, but we like it that way :-)  How about you?
<ducasse> some friends nearby invited me to eat turkey, the one kind of food i can't resist :) it's also walking distance, so i can quickly get home when the fireworks start in case my cat freaks out.
<ducasse> and my new screen arrived today! \o/
<OerHeks> heh, Drabber wants to go outside when the beng-beng starts
<ducasse> i've only had luna since easter, so i've no idea how she will react. bu
<ducasse> t
<ducasse> but she does not like loud noises.
<ducasse> argh, she's trying to type :)
<OerHeks> 1/8 valeriaan tablet does miracles for cats & dogs & bunny beasts
<ducasse> i think she'll be ok as long as i'm here.
<ducasse> what are you doing for the festivities, OerHeks?
<OerHeks> Nothing special, got a logee for drabber, and staying home watching rerun of some movie
<OerHeks> monday coffee with mom and brother. and forget about 2016 ..
<OerHeks> ... chicken, hmmmm
<ducasse> i'm looking forward to the turkey, other than that i don't really care about new year's.
<OerHeks> Are my lottery tickets just wasted paper, or will 2017 start with a new house, haircut & ubuntu laptop?
<ducasse> i wonder if there is something in my apartment that eats usb->micro-usb cables - i have a ton but can only find one of them.
 * ducasse looks suspiciosly at the cat
<OerHeks> cable-ants !
<OerHeks>  Nice, the source code for POSTAL is officially released to the public on Bitbucket, under the GPL2 license
<OerHeks> and http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-116/
<ducasse> postal, that is a game iirc?
<OerHeks> actually i never played it, or don't remember .. http://runningwithscissors.com/?p=2318
<OerHeks> "Robotron-inspired isometric shooter" .. "bans in 14 countries across the world"
<ducasse> 'one of “the three worst things in American society”' - i've got to check this out :)
<OerHeks> open a PPA for this please
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-31
<ekim> hello all.
<Bashing-om> ekim: Welcome to the frying Pan .
<ekim> thanks!
<Bashing-om> ekim: so what's cooking at your place ?
<ekim> Nada much!  Just downloading Ubuntu and gonna give it a try again.  Hopefully on a usb bootable setup!  :)
<ekim> It has been quite some time since I have used linux and wanted to try a distro or two out again!
<Bashing-om> good deal. so long as ya know that from a liveUSB will not be a speed demon . USB is slow !
<ekim> Yeah I know but it is either that or just a live cd!
<Bashing-om> ekim: Well, when ya ready to bite the bullet and install 'buntu ; we are here to help !
<ekim> I will be doing that once I get a chance to test out the distro for a while.  I will be installing it on a Asus laptop.
<ekim> Thanks though and I appreciate the help or will I am sure!  :)
<Bashing-om> ekim: Well. there are several to choose from . I personally have a liking for the xfce environments .
<ekim> Yes there are.  Too many for my liking but that isn't really a deciding factor.  Just gotta work with what I have (ie laptop, printer, etc).
<ducasse> good morning all
 * ObrienDave waves
<Bashing-om> G nite Good folks
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year folks !
<Ben64> 20 more hrs
<ducasse> only 9.5 here
<BluesKaj> well, some just have to state the obvious :-)
<ducasse> BluesKaj: you boot your rpi from usb, don't you? is that basically a matter of copying across / and telling the bootloader (whatever that is) where to look?
<BluesKaj> ducasse,  I boot the rpi from the microsd card, then it boots the / dir on the usb. Change the / dir in  /boot/cmdline.txt  to the / partition {sda1 for example ) This is one tutorial of many , http://www.instructables.com/id/Boot-the-Raspberry-Pi-from-USB/?ALLSTEPS
<ducasse> BluesKaj: brilliant, thanks. that was the procedure i expected :) the sd card with my install has become totally borked, so i was thinking of using a usb stick for the next one.
<BluesKaj> ducasse, here's an experimental tutorial to boot from the usb  https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/bootmodes/msd.md
<ducasse> BluesKaj: thanks, i'll look at those tomorrow. too bad the hardware can only boot directly from microsd.
<BluesKaj> ducasse, the second url is for booting the rpi from a USB, but so far it's till experimental afaik.
<BluesKaj> till=still
<ducasse> BluesKaj: it says rpi3 only, mine is an rpi2 :(
<BluesKaj> they aren't much diffrerent
<ducasse> but nvm, the sd card won't be used much if / is on usb.
<BluesKaj> yup
<ducasse> i'll see tomorrow what works and what i end up with, this particular sd card only lasted a couple of weeks with very little actual usage.
<BluesKaj> i reformatted one about 9-10 times and then it died
<BluesKaj> was trying different OSs on the rpi
<ducasse> shouldn't that fall under warranty or something? 9-10 formats is nothing imo.
<BluesKaj> I couldn't be bothered , had a 64Gb microsd and pu that in my phone and used the 16Gb card from phone to boot hte rpi
<BluesKaj> and  boot card working fine
<ducasse> luckily i've got three or four cards i can use here, was thinking of only using a 4gb card to boot - that should be plenty. also means i'll finally find a use for it :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<ducasse> BluesKaj: well, thanks a lot for the guides, saves me googling for a good one. now i have an interesting project to start the new year with \o/
<BluesKaj> right, they're relatively easy to follow, you'll be using a usb as your / drive in no time ;-0
<BluesKaj> :-) even
<ducasse> seems straight-forward enough, what i needed to know was basically what to add to cmdline.txt
<ducasse> BluesKaj: well, enjoy your evening, best wishes for the new year! i've better get ready to go stuff my face with turkey :)
<BluesKaj> ducasse, this the simplest tuotial/guide i could find, less clutter than the others , http://magnatecha.com/using-a-usb-drive-as-os-root-on-a-raspberry-pi/
<BluesKaj> tuotial=tutorial.
<ducasse> BluesKaj: thanks a lot, i think i've got it covered now. i've gtg, dinner in an hour. enjoy your evening!
<BluesKaj> ducasse, ok, have a Happy New Year!  :-)
<Bashing-om> Pizza !
<daftykins> \o/
<OerHeks> Happy New Year !
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-01-01
<ducasse> good morning all, happy new year!
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year everyone
<ducasse> you too, BluesKaj :) enjoying the first day of the new year?
<BluesKaj> yes ducasse, relaxing :-)
<BluesKaj> how about you?
<ducasse> just taking it easy, been setting up i3 for the third monitor. /me likes :)
<ducasse> the poor cat was quite scared by the fireworks last night, so i had to spend most of the evening here looking after her. i think we're both glad that bit is over :)
<BluesKaj> what do you think of i3 ?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: i really like it, especially that everything can be controlled from the keyboard, and you can script just about anything. can't imagine going back to a stacking wm.
<BluesKaj> I had a look at i3 a while back , but yakuake serves my needs for terminals well enough
<ducasse> i3 is a wm, not a terminal emulator
<BluesKaj> yeah, but doesn't it work best with shells ?
<ducasse> well, many i3 users use mostly terminals and cli apps, but it works just fine with gui apps. it can even handle windows as floating as opposed to tile them.
<BluesKaj> interesting
<BluesKaj> ok , ...bbl...stuff to do for a few
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-25
<lotuspsychje> merry xmass to all
<Bashing-om> 46 minutes yet lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: " Twas the night before Christmas amd all through the house - not a creature was stirring .. not even a louse ( troll) .
 * lotuspsychje needs water oO
<lotuspsychje> hey xangua
<xangua> Hey
<lotuspsychje> you have a launchpad xangua?
<xangua> I have a launchpad account
<lotuspsychje> im gathering all the url's into a paste, to help each other out
<lotuspsychje> wanna join?
<xangua> Mmm I'll have to check if I can still access it
<lotuspsychje> kk
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> wanna join the launchpad ducasse
<lotuspsychje> and merry xmass to you :p
<ducasse> merry xmas, lotuspsychje
<ducasse> did you get a lot of packages? :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah ducasse
<lotuspsychje> brb
<EriC^^> merry xmas all
<ducasse> merry xmas EriC^^
<EriC^^> thanks ducasse
<ducasse> are you enjoying the holidays?
<EriC^^> yeah it's alright
<EriC^^> what about you? how's your back doing now?
<lotuspsychje> good news comming for ubports
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: you mean the android apps thing?
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-phones-will-soon-run-android-apps-thanks-to-anbox-says-ubports-519118.shtml
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> EriC^^: i'm ok, thanks - just relaxing at home today
<EriC^^> ducasse: good to hear, cool
 * lotuspsychje grabs a coffee to wash away the wine
<lotuspsychje> !info android-emulator
<ubot5> Package android-emulator does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> !arm
<ubot5> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<lotuspsychje> !qemu
<ubot5> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> windows xp edited 2011
<ducasse> our poor wiki isn't getting a lot of love and attention...
<lotuspsychje> would this be better
<lotuspsychje> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/qemu.html
<lotuspsychje> round2 xmass with familly, have a nice day guys
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to all
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-26
<ducasse> good morning all
<XXCoder> https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Acer+Aspire+One+ZG5+RAM+Replacement/3781
<XXCoder> crazy
<alkisg> Merry Christmas all
<XXCoder> merry xmas
<ducasse> merry xmas alkisg
<XXCoder> anyone know how to stop xscreensaver blocking ctrl-alt-f* ?
<XXCoder> once a while screensaver hard freezes and I have to use ssh which is annoying
<ducasse> you might want to try asking in #ubuntu, this is not a support channel
<XXCoder> ah yea thanks
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<lotuspsychje> !info goldendict
<ubot5> goldendict (source: goldendict): feature-rich dictionary lookup program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0~rc2+git20170908+ds-1 (artful), package size 3259 kB, installed size 8665 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info xchat xenial
<ubot5> Package xchat does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> good
<lotuspsychje> merry xmass :p
<EriC^^> merry xmas lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> brb test reboot
<lotustest> alkisg im in bionic setup
<lotustest> alkisg: partioning screen comes before keyboard layout
<lotustest> alkisg: fcitx not running here
<alkisg> lotustest: in gnome?
<lotustest> yeah
<alkisg> OK, not installed there it seems
<alkisg> ty
<lotustest> alkisg:anything i can test more
<alkisg> lotustest: nah, I'm betting in mate you'll have the same issue as me, but since you're not using mate isn't not worth it
<lotustest> allrighty
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> merry xmass BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to you too lotuspsychje :-)
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj :)
<pauljw> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey pauljw merry christmas
<lotuspsychje> https://ubports.com/blog/latest-news-1/post/android-apps-on-ubuntu-touch-with-anbox-107
<pauljw> thank EriC^^ , same to you.
<EriC^^> thanks :)
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj , merry christmas :)
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to you too  EriC^^ :-)
<lotuspsychje> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/12/20/canonical-welcome-spotify-as-a-snap-for-linux-users/
<lotuspsychje> snaps are getting really interesting
<BluesKaj> spotify is ok , but the gui doesn't expand for large monitors.
<BluesKaj> on linux..it does on windows
<lotuspsychje> yeah im not gonna install it
<lotuspsychje> just browsing latest snap world
<lotuspsychje> https://uappexplorer.com/snaps
<lotuspsychje> too bad they removed sudo snap find * for latest
<lotuspsychje> oh, seems like snap find still works
<BluesKaj> yup\
<lotuspsychje> big manpage wow
<lotuspsychje> hi TJ-
<lotuspsychje> https://itsfoss.com/eelo-mobile-os/
<lotuspsychje> cool!
<lotuspsychje> 2 windows of 1 program have now preview like in windows on 18.04 lol
<lotuspsychje> wanna see?
<lotuspsychje> https://imgur.com/a/HCzho
<lotuspsychje> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree bionic
<ubot5> Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> reporting new vlc bug on bionic
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1740142
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1740142 in vlc (Ubuntu) "Vlc avcodec decoder error on 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> 18.04 alpha1 @ 4january
<lotuspsychje> brb
<lotuspsychje> logged in from wayland
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1740146
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1740146 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "System slow on wayland, lagging mouse and programs on 17.10 & 18.04" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> gnome-shell & wayland dancing ontop of htop to get first lol
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-27
<FruitView> i would like your thoughts about an issue.
<FruitView> its about security/privacy philosophy.
<FruitView> This is sort of shady, but as far as i understand, there are two approaches for handling malicious behavior, hacking, spying and that sort.
<TJ-> ...
<FruitView> One is technical, to put it simply, build systems to be safe. To spend energy on doing that, which takes a lot of effort and theoretically speaking I'm not even sure it can be done.
<FruitView> The other one, is to do social policing, in which i assume the stated rationale is to instead of trying to prevent what anyway can't be prevented completely, arrange a market for it. Do monopoly, that is.
<FruitView> It have crossed my mind that apple tried to engineer safe systems, to spend energy on making it hard for intruders, while Microsoft went for the market solution.
<FruitView> I'm basically wondering about canonical, how they align on this.
<TJ-> like with most things in life "just enough" is good enough for most people until it breaks, then there's an enquiry, recommendations, new rules/procedures, and we're back to "just enough" until the next time
<TJ-> most of Canonical's efforts are in Enterprise systems and support, and from what I see, for their home-grown projects, the code quality is poor judging by the rapid stream of basic mistake bug reports I see in things like e.g. MAAS
<FruitView> And for most users, it's not relevant, since no-one except for the random chance event, is curious on them.
<FruitView> that may be so, but i think the pivotal point is whether they accept payment for such services, directly or not.
<FruitView> pardon if i'm being slow or autistic in my reading of your comment.
<TJ-> Canonical makes its money from Enterprise support and services
<TJ-> for projects that don't originate at Canonical the quality/safety is controlled mainly by upstream although Ubuntu applies additional distro-wide hardening
<FruitView> I don't expect there to exist any safe spots, but i would at least like to make it harder rather than easier for my intruders. Beginning to realize the software industry at large is dominated by criminals.
<TJ-> It is?
<FruitView> Don't know, suspect it to be so. Or maybe that sort of labeling set off a wrong impression. Who knows what sort of social mechanics produced this.
<FruitView> you're careful
<FruitView> is this your job?
<TJ-> what is 'this' ?
<TJ-> I hack on FLOSS projects, predominently Debian/Ubuntu packages and the Linux kernel
<FruitView> i think the concept (don't know what its called) applies wider than the software industry, but guess you know.
<FruitView> don't think i grasped your first comment well, the just enough comment.
<FruitView> guess i'll ask the question one more time at some point with more activity.
<daftykins> i'd prefer not
<FruitView> how could i guess?
<FruitView> <TJ-> what is 'this' ?
<TJ-> "just enough" is the approach where as long as there is nothing obviously wrong no further effort is expended until a bug/vulnerability is discovered, which is then fixed, and then we're back to the "just enough" situation
<FruitView> i'm not crusading and realize no-one here decided how it should be.
<FruitView> its an interesting world, some people fix vulnerabilities while others code for having systems more easily accessible (the logical consequence)
<FruitView> could probably have been formulated better, but anyway.
<TJ-> those aren't mutally exclusive though; the problems usually come from there being no, or insufficient, design time before throwing code out
<FruitView> I read you to believing current philosophy is for the better since theoretically safe systems can't be made anyway. But it has to be a secret, since ordinary folks won't understand. Tell you what, system should very well be easily accessible, but please understand that i may be annoyed by the idea that some rich dude practically owning my computer.
<daftykins> ridiculous ramblings of a madman
<FruitView> yes, dear readers - observe madness.
<daftykins> if you're angry at someone rich for what's on your computer, then you're using the wrong software
<daftykins> you have a choice
<FruitView> please behave, you're language and mode of expression is unappropriate.
<pauljw> bot alert!!!
<daftykins> >:D
<daftykins> FruitView: *your
<pauljw> :)
<TJ-> FruitView: if you want to see an example of your view of purism in action, look at the Replicant project, an effort to create a completely Free Open Source Android for phones. It only works on about 4 ancient devices, it is missing major functionality (like making phone calls).
<FruitView> you don't want this topic to be associated at all with ubuntu, which is understandable.
<FruitView> perhaps we should bury it then, talk about something else.
<FruitView> i'm going to miss unity btw
<FruitView> cant believe it.
<daftykins> i'm nothing to do with Canonical or Ubuntu for your comments to be of any concern to me
<FruitView> its almost like an act of crime to discontinue unity
<FruitView> what are you then, bitcoiner?
<XXCoder> someone would miss unity??
<daftykins> why would bitcoin have anything to do with Ubuntu o0
<FruitView> i would guess many people will miss unity, i hope it will resurface again.
<daftykins> i heard it already got forked
<FruitView> to me it was like the best in the world of desktops
<XXCoder> not to me. not when it takjes 3 clicks to get to programs I usually dont run]
<daftykins> i don't use desktop at all
<XXCoder> xfce all the way for me
<FruitView> don't remember what the software name but i also enjoyed the thing crunchbang did, a simple keypress for menu up wherever you where and all the screen estate available for apps.
<FruitView> sort of a right click thing with shortcuts to all software, settings etc.
<FruitView> simple easy quick and without the horizontal bar, which tend to compound to multiple bars
<FruitView> uneasy for the eyes
<FruitView> i hope software become politics soon.
<FruitView> a statement which i intended to link up with screen estate, but the finer point slipped my mind.
<daftykins> so it can be uninteresting too?
<daftykins> you're nuts
<FruitView> think i'll stay around to make sure you don't hurt anyone
<FruitView> oral arms do bodily harm you know
<pauljw> i'm telling you, it's not human...
<FruitView> actually something i contemplate on from time to time, how much do i interact with bots presented as humans?
<FruitView> anyone here puzzled with battery management?
<FruitView> i want my battery charging to stop at say eighty percent but from what i read that stuff is to some extent vendor specific
<FruitView> but i assume it to be some analogous logic between different cases, if you've done one you can do others
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> wb dax
<alkisg> Good morning everyone :)
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg
<lotuspsychje> hmm 1160 users?
<Bashing-om> time to sleep here too(2), gotten late - g nite all o/
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lotuspsychje> hey hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - how are you today?
<lotuspsychje> great here ty ducasse
<lotuspsychje> what about you had good days ducasse ?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: enjoyed a quiet xmas, now ready for new year :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: any plans for new years eve?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: nah, staying at home, making sure the fireworks doesn't scare luna
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: how about you, any plans?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah we go to our friends many years now
<lotuspsychje> relaxed dinner and sleepover
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: sounds fun :)
<lotuspsychje> dax: you guys changed something to #ubuntu? users climbing up now
<dax> lotuspsychje: we set -r and cleared out #ubuntu-unregged. autorejoin-on-kick bumped the #ubuntu user count from 1053 to 1112 when we did that
<lotuspsychje> cool dax, tnx for the tryout!
<lotuspsychje> sygin new bot to protect us?
<dax> Sigyn's the network-wide antispam bot. She's been in #ubuntu for a while, but I opped her so that she'll still see spambots if Drone (the channel antispambot) sets +qz $~a during botspam.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> dax: already feels like more cordy support this morning, tnx to all the ops for us!
<dax> Current plan is to set +r (either programmatically or manually) when we have bots and set -r once things calm down (on a timescale of hours, not days). We'll see how it goes.
<dax> s/when we have bots/when we have spambots/
<lotuspsychje> great plan!
<lotuspsychje> i tested the webchat freenode, its also letting me in without reg dax
<lotuspsychje> i guess spambots cant bypass that captcha right?
<dax> we don't do anything special for webchat currently. and yeah, spambots generally don't bother using it
<lotuspsychje> this is great :p
<dax> unfortunately there's no way of saying "block unregistered users but allow in web gateways" without making things complicated enough that it's even more confusing than just +r
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<pauljw> hey lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje, pauljw
<lotuspsychje> users in #ubuntu climbing again :p
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje,  climbing?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: +R is removed by the ops with a new system
<pauljw> lotuspsychje, what's the new procedure that replaces +R?  i use it everytime i login
<BluesKaj> well +r is wrong, IMO it prevents newbs who don't know any better from joining and receiving support
<lotuspsychje> pauljw: <dax> Current plan is to set +r (either programmatically or manually) when we have bots and set -r once things calm down (on a timescale of hours, not days). We'll see how it goes.
<pauljw> is there a difference in +r and +R?  +R was supposed to stop spamming PMs.
<lotuspsychje> i mean registered nicks yea
<BluesKaj> the chat ends uip looking like ##linux ...full of know it alls who don't need help and just spewing about their linux chops
<lotuspsychje> now we should have back a proper usercount soon, and more crowdy support
<pauljw> i see
<BluesKaj> I meant Registration which most new users don't do
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> hi fruit
<pauljw> hey EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> hey pauljw :)
<lotuspsychje> hey Nokaji
<Nokaji> Greetings lotuspsychje
<FruitView> hi lotuspsych
<FruitView> what is CoC?
<FruitView> (tried a search but didn't get any much)
<BluesKaj> code of conduct on irc
<lotuspsychje> !coc
<ubot5> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<FruitView> trying to join #ubuntu-offtopic - but what happens? Nothing. Anyone else having prob with it?
<lotuspsychje> FruitView: are you registered?
<FruitView> yes
<lotuspsychje> FruitView: i can join it normally
<FruitView> okay, guess i'll try again in a while. wait it out.
<FruitView> Hows culture here, do you people stay on topic or do you do religion, politics and sexual orientation as well?
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | FruitView
<ubot5> FruitView: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<FruitView> never mind, guess that is what the offtopic chan is for.
<lotuspsychje> FruitView: in offtopic there are also guidelines
<lotuspsychje> hey TJ-
<TJ-> Hiya lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotus ! .. Fancy you still active .. Holiday off-time ?
<lotuspsychje> yesss
<lotuspsychje> until 8 january
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: That gives you time to build 5 more boxes :)
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: been ordering 1000 flyers today
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: ^^ that do help to build up your user base :)
<lotuspsychje> it surely will
<lotuspsychje> hi Hirppa
<lotuspsychje> nite nite guys
<dax> pauljw: +R is a usermode that stops unidentified users from PMing you. +r is a channelmode that stops unidentified users from joining a channel
<dax> pauljw: i.e., they do two different things, and if you're happy with umode +R, #ubuntu changing channel modes doesn't affect that :)
<pauljw> thanks dax, i put that together during the conversation.  :)
<pauljw> dax, i was initially confused when BluesKaj> used +R instead of +r in his statement, once i saw that one was usermode and one was channelmode it made sense.
<dax> :)
<pauljw> biab... dinnertime.
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-28
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning all
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse how are you mate
<ducasse> good thanks, and you?
<lotuspsychje> great here tnx :p
<ducasse> any plans today?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i have to await my order at home today
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: until then chill irc :p
<ducasse> sounds good :)
<lotuspsychje> !info mpv
<ubot5> mpv (source: mpv): video player based on MPlayer/mplayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.26.0-3ubuntu1 (artful), package size 924 kB, installed size 2259 kB
<lotuspsychje> few bionic updates this morning
<lotuspsychje> hi Lukewh eruditass HellDer
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> we have a an arctic freeze here again ...we escaped one last winter, but no such luck this time
<pauljw> :) yeah, it seems to be dribbling down our way, too.  at least we're still above zero.
<BluesKaj> don't think it'll get above 0F here today, but it's winter in Canada, we're supposed to be used to it :-)
<pauljw> heheh, uh huh, i don't think we ever really get used to the cold.  i lived up in Minn. and Wisconsin area for about 5yrs and at the time i was an aircraft mechanic for a major airline.  there were nights that we were dealing with -100F windchills.  it took all shift to do a pre-flight on a 747.  never want to be that cold again. :)
<BluesKaj> wow
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> prairie winds there, our old sheild mountains , rouned off as they are still provide some wind chill relief
<BluesKaj> shield even
<pauljw> :)
<pauljw> wb BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> thanks pauljw ;-0
<BluesKaj> heh, we actually have +2F on my east facing thermometer atm :-)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-29
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> morning BenderRodriguez
<BenderRodriguez> lotuspsychje: yes
<BenderRodriguez> lotuspsychje: how can I help you
<lotuspsychje> lol?
<lotuspsychje> BenderRodriguez: this is the discuss channel
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning, lotuspsychje - how are you?
<lotuspsychje> fine here, customer at 10
<lotuspsychje> and flyers come today :p
<ducasse> good :)
<Bashing-om> g'night folks - take care of things :)
<lotuspsychje> nite Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> see you next
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) As it will be .
<lotuspsychje> 1195 users climbing
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/12/how-popular-was-ubuntu-in-2017
<lotuspsychje> !info iperf
<ubot5> iperf (source: iperf): Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.10+dfsg1-1 (artful), package size 62 kB, installed size 179 kB
<pauljw> hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw :-)
<lotuspsychje> brb cash to the bank :p
<lotuspsychje> hi FruitView
<lotuspsychje> 1200+ users
<pauljw> bbl...
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: your famous in main lol
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, wth was that all about ? 😳
<lotuspsychje> dunno lol
<BluesKaj> spam
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> my flyers arrived :p
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys, friends visit
<lotuspsychje> have a nice one
<BluesKaj> ok have fun lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> tnx BluesKaj ttyl
<BluesKaj> right
<Bashing-om> Welcome to Friday - We do weekend support :)
<Bashing-om> Fair warning. I am rationing my caffine intake - on my last cup of coffee, and I may get difficult to live with :P
<pauljw> thanks for the heads-up Bashing-om :D
<Bashing-om> pauljw: thought it were the 'buntu thing to do :)
<pauljw> heheh...
<TJ-> Now all we need to do is focus that on any stubborn PCs or bugs and we're golden :)
<pauljw> :)
<Bashing-om> So long as TJ- is around, we are golden :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-30
<jonny1> #ubuntu
<daftykins> heh
<BenderRodriguez> daftykins: tell me something
<BenderRodriguez> daftykins: what do you think of Linux
<BenderRodriguez> Linus*
<daftykins> go away
<Bashing-om> daftykins: ^ in the words of W. C. Fields :P
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Just in time to enjoy another cuppa motivational fluid :P
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om how was the night?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Still s l o w .
<lotuspsychje> end of year emptyness
<lotuspsychje> 2 january activity will come back, alcohol washes away :p
<Bashing-om> LOL
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> wow look who's back Ben64 awake?
<lotuspsychje> !info mofo
<ubot5> Package mofo does not exist in artful
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: had to rma my cpu
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: can you still find your #ubuntu users chart url for us?
<Ben64> oh man idk
<Ben64> do you have anything to help me grep it
<Ben64> month, keywords, uh.. other things
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: crew told us you had something made yourself?
<Ben64> yeah but its probably online somewhere
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<Ben64> i probably posted it in this channel
<Ben64> Sep 24 2017 00:32:38 <Ben64>	there we go, freshly graphed graph
<Ben64> guessing september 24th
<Ben64> https://i.imgur.com/JbW3Ntz.png
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> cool!
<lotuspsychje> dax: https://i.imgur.com/JbW3Ntz.png Ben64 graph
<Ben64> theres official logs though, couldn't someone make one from that
<dax> lotuspsychje: that's line count, not users. as i think i said already, i found a users graph from another chanop anyway
<lotuspsychje> dax: ok mate, just wanted to share if it 'was' usefull for you guys
<dax> line count on the official logs is basically "hey look a fun downwards slide for the last decade with a little extra curve down when we set +r", i pulled them a few days ago
<Ben64> ooh user count would be interesting to see
<dax> (the official logs stopped including joins/quits/nicks around 2007, so I can't really make any inferences about before then)
<dax> s/nicks/parts/
<Ben64> my logs don't have user counts
<dax> it's some HTML 5 thing behind a login but the tl;dr is +r took us from about 1750 to about 1100, and we're currently at 1200 after a few days -r
<dax> might be higher than 1750, netsplits make it a bit of a mess
<dax> the flavor channels had user drops over the same time period and didn't go +r, so goodness only knows where we'll end up
<lotuspsychje> bionic will solve this for sure
<dax> i hope so. i'm very impressed with it so far
<dax> assuming the quirks from the 17.04 -> 17.10 upgrade are all ironed out for 16.04 -> 18.04 upgrades, i think it's gonna be quite a nice release to support
<dax> not a lot of shiny new crap, so hopefully a decent amount of polish
<dax> (from 17.10 to 18.04, that is)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> new themes gonna do alot i think
<lotuspsychje> they trying to get that unity feeling on gnome i think
<Ben64> how about wayland though
<dax> nvidia still defaults to xorg i assume. amdgpu's been fine with it, lotuspsychje said he had some performance issues with radeon
<lotuspsychje> yeah wayland is another thing they will have to solve big time
<dax> no idea about intel
<lotuspsychje> weird thing is, tested a system with nvidia and that goes smoothly on wayland
<Ben64> it's been seeming more and more like nvidia is not so good for linux anymore
<lotuspsychje> thye better fix that stuff
<dax> it's the same it's always been. nvidia closed-source drivers have good performance but lag behind on shiny new open-developed protocols/ideas
<dax> the main difference is that AMD's doing a hell of a job on their open-source side
<lotuspsychje> another issue im worry about, is ubuntu-desktop not to be lightweight anymore as unity?
<Ben64> ubuntu-desktop was lightweight?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> i installed 16.04 an soo many systems
<lotuspsychje> best release ever for me
<lotuspsychje> and will they leave xorg alive on bionic or not?
<lotuspsychje> thrilling future for ubuntu
<dax> i'm assuming it's gonna be the same as it is on 17.10
<dax> xorg's not dead upstream, so i doubt there's a rush to be rid of it, especially given the nvidia situation
<Ben64> not sure if i'll upgrade to bionic or not this coming year
<lotuspsychje> im running all machines bionic already Ben64
<lotuspsychje> pre-alpha
<Ben64> too risky
<dax> desktop's on bionic. laptop's on 17.10 and will be on 18.04 when it comes out.
<Ben64> i'm still trying to get my system stable
<lotuspsychje> why? its rocksolid
<dax> gonna see if i can ride 18.04 until EOL without getting bored and switcing
<lotuspsychje> unless for the lagging mouse/programs on few wayland
<dax> (spoilers: i won't, i get bored easy)
<Ben64> new kernel might be nice, but i can get that here on 16.04 anyway
<lotuspsychje> dax: same here, i refuse to take another flavor and use ubuntu-desktop as daily driver
<Ben64> i just got 16.04 themed properly too
<lotuspsychje> lol yeah you spent some deep time on that
<Ben64> i can even grab windows to resize them
<lotuspsychje> wow!
<Ben64> default was 1 pixel border to grab
<lotuspsychje> im too curious about the future gnome thing myself..
<lotuspsychje> and what will happen to unity..?
<lotuspsychje> i see mariogrip did another magic trick in #ubports also with unity8
<lotuspsychje> android apps support to come in few weeks for ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> we aint seen nothing yet guys
<Ben64> thought touch was ded
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> its big alive mate
<lotuspsychje> everyone got ubports on his mobile now
<lotuspsychje> and 1100 telegram group of devs & users
<lotuspsychje> #ubports Ben64
<Ben64> but i just got oreo on my phone
<lotuspsychje> whats that
<Ben64> android oreo
<lotuspsychje> ah
<Ben64> it's really nice
<Ben64> oh yeah i forgot oreo includes the ability to theme
<Ben64> might have to jump into that now
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Ben64> i don't like the light themes in android
<lotuspsychje> i dont like android at all
<lotuspsychje> im too paranoia for it
<Bashing-om> 'Nuff :) .. take care .. g nite \o
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^
<EriC^> heya lotus
<lotuspsychje> how are you mate
<EriC^> good thanks you?
<lotuspsychje> great here EriC^
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg
<alkisg> good morning lotuspsychje, good morning everyone
<lotuspsychje> im looking an easy way to add a picture in outlook mail from ubuntu, for my older aunt that gets confused with adding attachment
<lotuspsychje> any ideas i could try?
<lotuspsychje> she's on unity
<lotuspsychje> cant rightmouse a picture as her email isnt configured locally with thunderbird, only online
<alkisg> I've switched most schools to thunderbird even for the staff PCs that still use Ubuntu
<alkisg> So I haven't seen the Outlook mail client for ages
<alkisg>  that still use Ubuntu ==> sry Windows
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> even drag n drop a pic to outlook she cant do..
<lotuspsychje> im out of ideas how to make it even more easy
<alkisg> Thunderbird displays attachments inline though, I would imagine outlook would do that too?
<ducasse> morning, everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse morning mate
<alkisg> There's right click to the file manager => send email
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: doesnt that goto thunderbird then?
<alkisg> That starts a mail with that file as an attachment
<alkisg> Ah you want it to go to a browser?
<lotuspsychje> yeah outlook.com
<alkisg> I thought you were running the outlook email client, not the browser version
<lotuspsychje> dont want setup a local client for even more confusing
<lotuspsychje> she got like 1500 emails
<lotuspsychje> you know old users right
<alkisg> Maybe there's some http://outlook.com?mail=xx&subject=yy&attachment=zz that you could use to open pictures with the browser...
<lotuspsychje> ill lookup
<lotuspsychje> then i was thinking teamviewer, to do it for her...
<lotuspsychje> but adding a pic should be the base reason why she has a pc right
<lotuspsychje> i udnerstand her confusing, cause on outlook when you upload a pic, default is that outlook cloud service to browse in
<lotuspsychje> so she says, they asking me for an account, and doesnt understand she needs to browse her pc
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hi pauljw :-)
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)  staying warm?
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's cool by our stds, but not real cold atm ..slightly below normal
<BluesKaj> but the deep freeze will spill down again tonight
<pauljw> yeah, we're going to be getting about 12 days of below freezing temps here, couple of nights below zero.  not crazy about it, but it is what it is.
<BluesKaj> wb pauljw
<pauljw> thanks, BluesKaj :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-31
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> got any plans for change of year mate?
<lotuspsychje> !info vlc bionic
<ubot5> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~rc4-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 31 kB, installed size 154 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.17.18 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: not much yet
<EriC^^> what about you?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: we going over to friends every year, dinner & drinks
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: champagne @ 12
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: 1192 users :p
<EriC^^> :D
<dax> the peak for the last 24h was about 1250
<lotuspsychje> wow nice dax
<dax> and it seems to be bottoming out higher today than 24h ago (this time of day is usually the lowest it gets; holidays have made that a bit weird tho)
<lotuspsychje> yeah its holiday emptyness right now
<lotuspsychje> but still im happy
<lotuspsychje> more crowdy support has come back to us
<ducasse> good morning, everyone
<alkisg> Good morning ducasse, all
<ducasse> hi alkisg, any plans for tonight?
<alkisg> Kids and family, the best plans :)
<alkisg> You? Going out?
<ducasse> nope, staying home to make sure the noise doesn't scare the cat :)
<alkisg> Hehe, you have fireworks etc there?
<ducasse> not me, but i can see plenty if i want to - can see the whole city from where i live
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse & alkisg
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - ready for new years eve? :)
<lotuspsychje> yessss
<lotuspsychje> a happy 2018 ubuntu year for you guys :p
<lotuspsychje> and a better health ducasse
<ducasse> thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> going to the bakery now for our order
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<lotuspsychje> !find 4.18
<ubot5> Found: libqgis-analysis2.14.18, libqgis-app2.14.18, libqgis-core2.14.18, libqgis-gui2.14.18, libqgis-networkanalysis2.14.18, libqgis-server2.14.18, libqgisgrass7-2.14.18, libqgispython2.14.18, W:, W: (and 280 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=4.18&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<lotuspsychje> !find kernel 4.18
<ubot5> 4.18 is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenia
<lotuspsychje> !find 4.14.9-generic
<ubot5> Package/file 4.14.9-generic does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.17.18 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> i wonder what would happen if users update 17.10 to 18.04 devel with that bios issue
<lotuspsychje> 1214 users & crowdy :p
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: any plans for the end of year?
<BluesKaj> gonna have a few drinks with friends, how about you, lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> great!
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: every year we goto friends dinner & drinks, then fireworx & champagne :p
<BluesKaj> nice! :-)
<pauljw> hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/chromebooks-will-soon-support-parallel-android-apps-with-the-chrome-os-64-update-519154.shtml
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<hannibal_> thanks
<lotuspsychje> hannibal_: you can also help test 18.04 in #ubuntu+1
<hannibal_> thanks mam
<hannibal_> what i have to do for that?
<hannibal_> i mean just download ubuntu or something else?
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | hannibal_
<ubot5> hannibal_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw
<lotuspsychje> hannibal_: and im a sir, not mam
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> sir lotuspsychje :-)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<hannibal_> ok sir
<hannibal_> sorry
<pauljw> doesn't that just depend on how you feel today, lotuspsychje?  :)
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> well last time i checked i was one
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> hi hannibal_ I'm testing Bionic with KDE/Plasma DE and so far so good
<hannibal_> sure will try this one also
<BluesKaj> plenty of other testers are trying gnome and other DEs with good results too
<lotuspsychje> this jk is spending like 2 days with this already now
<BluesKaj> don't think his English comprehension is very good, it's hindering his understanding of support suggestions
<lotuspsychje> think italian
<BluesKaj> I can't ....think in italian :-)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> okay guys, have a very nice end of year and good start of 2018
<lotuspsychje> we gonna prepare here
<lotuspsychje> have a nice1 to all!
<BenderRodriguez> pauljw
<BenderRodriguez> pauljw: help
<BenderRodriguez> I need to figure out why my ubuntu is taking a long time to run commands
<BenderRodriguez> for some reason even logging into SSH takes several seconds
<BenderRodriguez> same with doing "sudo" operations
<BenderRodriguez> any ideas
<pauljw> BenderRodriguez, first, no idea, second, this is the wrong channel for support questions.  try #ubuntu.
<oerheks> The UN says red alert, we need Unity, i agree with that desktop. https://twitter.com/antonioguterres/status/947406982071193601
<oerheks> "our future depends on it."
